# 

## krzysztofh

Odwołuję się do doświadczeń tych z Was, którzy zdecydowali sie na studnię głębinową. Rysunki z Muratora jakoś mnie nie przekonują, gdyż widać na nich wyraźnie, że rura zailająca od pompy jest zaprojektowana tuż pod ziemią. Przecież w zimie woda zamarznie. Moim zdaniem tą rurę należy prowadzić poniżej strefy przemarzania czyli conajmniej 1m. Z tego wynika, że studzienka pokazana na rysunkach Muratora musiałaby być głęboka.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Grzesio

Nie wiem jak to wyglądało w Muratorze ale wiem z własnego doświadczenia. No i na logikę. Ile masz wzrostu? Jeśli wybudujesz studnię tak żeby jako tako do niej wejść to już "podłoga" będzie w strefie nieprzemarzania. Ja właśnie rurę z wodą w kierunku domu puściłem przy podłodze czyli w moim przypadku jest to około 1.5m. Mam studnię z hydroforem nie głębinówkę ale przypuszczamże zasada może być podobna. Mam nadzieję, że choć trochę pomogłem.
Powodzenia, 
          Grzegorz

----------


## krzysztofh

Dzięki, tez wydawało mi sie logiczne puścic rurę pod fundamentem. Nie wiem co miałeś na mysli pisząc o moim wzroście i jak się ma do głębokości studni. Na mój gust podłoga studni powinna być ok 1,5m poniżej powierzchni gruntu, aby można było zakręcić z rurą na tej wysokości, niezależnie czy pompa głębinowa czy hydrofor. Innych wskazań nie widzę, bo gdyby nie obawa o mróz hydrofor mógłbyś umieścić w studni 0,5m i też by było - tak sądzę. Inna kwestia to wysokość ssania hydroforu i poziomu wody, może o to ci chodziło?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Grzesio

Co do wzrostu to trochę na zasadzie dowcipu a trochę chodziło mi o to, że jeśli robiłem pomieszczenie dla hydroforu to wchodząc tam nie chciałbym przebywać na kolanach i wysokość robi się sama. Ale ideę złapałeś bo rura napewno musi być poniżej strefy przemarzania. U mnie jak raz nie wchodzi pod ławami tylko zaraz na nich bo wprowadziłem kilka rur na wszelki wypadek typu doprowadzenie wody, prądu, kable do silnika bramy itp. Dom mam podpiwniczony to i tak te rury są dość nisko. A woda płynęła bez problemu nawet w te duże mrozy, które były. Hydrofornie mam tylko ocieploną od środka styropianem, nie ogrzewaną jak niektórzy też robią.
Pocdrawiam
         Grzegorz

----------

ile was to kosztowalo, jesli moge spytac? czy to jakas specjalistyczna robota?

----------


## Grzesio

Nie pamiętam ale łatwo to obliczysz. Zależy jak dużą chcesz taką studzienkę i jak wysoką. W każdym razie policz powierzchnię ścian i ile bloczków betonowych na to zużyjesz razy cena 1szt. bloczka betonowego. Do tego styropian do ocieplenia w środku (ja dałem 5cm gruby)+ klej do styropianu. Na podłogę jkiś gruz + pręty, które zostały (nie trzeba ale dałem skoro były do wyrzucenia), + cement z piaskiem + robocizna (fachowcom za wszystko chyba zapłaciłem 300zł). Najwięcej problemu możesz mieć z "sufitem" bo trzeba zrobić szalunek i dopiero zalać betonem. Z tego powodu dałem zarobić te 300zł fachowcom. Uznałem, że za te pieniądze nie warto robić samemu. Właz na góre zrobili z desek obitych papą i rantem aby nie ciekło do środka. Oczywiście  w suficie zrobili kołnirz aby woda nie mogła się wlewać.
Pozdrawiam
        Grzegorz

----------


## Maco

Kurcze !
Ala studnia !
To ja myślełem, że głebinowa to ma conjamniej z X-dziesią metrów albo i więcej i że się ją raczej wierci niż "muruje"...
Ale chyba byłem w błędzie !

----------


## Grzesio

Maco przeczytaj całość to zrozumiesz o czym piszę. Ja mam hydrofornię w ziemi i odpowiadam zaintersowanym jak ją zrobiłem.
Nie piszę tego złośliwie i mam nadzieję, że Twoja uwaga też była "dowcipem".
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jamio

Cześć 
Właśnie dowiedziałem się, że zakład komunalny nie może mi podłączyć wody do działki. I w związku z tym muszę zdecydować się na wykopanie lub wywiercenie na działce studni.
Wszystko byłoby fajnie gdybym wiedział do kogo uderzyć w tej sprawie. 
Ponadto nie mam pojęcia jak kształtują się przeciętne ceny takiej roboty w okolicach Wrocławia. Jeśli ktoś ma takie doświadczenie proszę o podzielenie się swoim uwagami. 
I jeszcze jedno może ktoś wie coś konkretnego (gdzie i za ile) na temat badań geoelektrycznych, które chciałbym wykonać zanim ktoś zacznie pracować nad studnią.

----------


## beata

Jamio
ja nie wykonywałam badań, po prostu badania są za drogie, poszłam do różdżkarza, wytyczył studnię, powiedział na jakiej głębokości może być woda, za usługę zapłaciłam 50zł. Miałam mieć wodę na 15 m, miałam już na 10 przy wierceniu studni. Przyjechał fachmistrz od wiercenia studni wywiercił, doradził. Zapłaciłam 150zł za metr wywiertu, rury poszły fi150.Jak na razie woda jest, nawet przy tych największych upałach, muszę ją tylko dać do zbadania.

----------


## Wojcieszko2

Nie no chyba przesada z tymi 150 złotymi od metra :0 Z tego co wiem metr odwiertu mniej więcej kosztuje 50-60 pln łącznie z materiałami. Natomiast oddzialnie płaci się za pompę. Grundfos za ok. 1800 pln.

----------


## pingo

150 to faktycznie drogo. jakiś czas temu obdzwaniałem wykonawców studni wierconych, na pewno można zejść poniżej 100 zł / m (z materiałem, bez pompy)

----------


## jamio

Dzięki za reakcję. Beata a jak drogie są takie badania. Obawiam się, że nie obędzie bez wiercenia głębszej studni, bo z tego co się dowiedziałem w wodzie znajdującej się na poziomie 15 - 20 znajduje się bardzo dużo metali (z tego co dobrze pamiętam jest tam za dużo cynku i żelaza). I jeśli już chciałbym z niej korzystać musiałbym ją uzdatniać. Z tego powodu wolałbym wyryć jakąś głębszą studnię by uniknąć takich kłopotów w przyszłości. Tak prawdę mówiąc obwiam się, żeby to nie było więcej niż 30 metrów. 
A może ktoś z was był w archiwum geologicznym prowadzonym dla Wrocławia i jego okolic. Coś ciekawego można się tam dowiedzieć? Gdzieś wyczytałem (byc może, że na forum), że prowadzi go Starostwo Powiatowe.

----------


## beata

jamro, nie wiem jakie ceny są we Wrocławiu takich badań, Murator pisał ogólnie od 300 w zwyż, nie pamiętam już teraz do ilu w zwyż. Natomiast na odwiert powyżej 30m musisz mieć pozwolenie.
Do wszystkich biorących udział w tej wypowiedzi:
ja płaciłam tyle w zeszłym roku były to ceny razem z materiałem i na tamten czas to było tanio, bo inni mówili o cenach 200-250zł za metr. Nie znam cen z tego roku, być może jak jesteście bardziej zorientowani, poszły w dół.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arkadly

Wodociągi w warunkach przyłaczenia każą mi wykonać kosmiczne rzeczy. Prawdopodobnie taniej wyjdzie mi wykopać studnię. I teraz pytania:
1) Ile kosztuje badanie geologiczne (wolę nie ryzykować pomyłki radiestety)
2) Ile kosztuje wykonanie odwiertu?
3) A ile reszta wyposażenia (pompa, zbiornik)?
4) Czy potrzeba projektu/pozwolenia na budowę?

Arkadly

----------


## irek

Nie wiem ile kosztuje wykonanie badań geologiczny ale za studnie 28m z rurą 115 zapłaciłem 5600PLN,ludzie którzy się tym zajmują znaleźli miejsce od razu. Jeśli chodzi o pompę wybór należy do Ciebie. Jest tego mnóstwo na rynku. Ja kupiłem Grunfosa SQL5-70 + zbiornik ciśnieniowy 100l + regulator ciśnienia cały zestaw kosztował 2800 w hurtowni. Zaznaczam, że jest studnia głębinowa o dużej wydajności ciśnienie do 7 Atm (dochodzą do tego jeszcze inne czynniki np.wysokość podnoszenia ) ale studnia nadaje się do ogrodu ze zraszaczami. Największy problem sprawiła mi studzienka, dlatego, że mam podmokły grunt uszczelniałem ją kilka razy w zwiazku z tym i koszty rosły. To co wykonała mi ekipa to rozpacz na wiosnę woda gruntowa nalewała mi się do rury z pompą. jeśli nie planujesz dużego zapotrzebowania polecam hydrofor w pomieszczeniu koszt dużo mniejszy.

----------


## PANTHER

Dla odnalezienia wody wykonuje się badania geofizyczne, a nie geologiczne. Mnie takie badania kosztowały ok. 500zł. Okazały się bardzo przydatne dla studniarza. Bez problemu, jednym odwiertem dotarł do wody zdatnej do spożycia na głębokości 17m.
Koszt: 100zł za kazdy metr + 200zł pompa. Pracował 2 dni.
Studnię umieściłam od razu w projekcie zagospodarowania działki. Razem z projektem domu poszło do pozwolenia na budowę. Nikt nie miał żadnych uwag. Wszystko było OK.  

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: PANTHER dnia 2002-11-26 17:19 ]</font>

----------

Bede musiala miec studnie glebinowa.Jestem w tym temacie calkowicie zielona .Musze cos wiedziec aby rzeczowo rozmawiac z wykonawca.Prosze o ukierunkowanie w temacie.POzdrawiam Wszystkich serdecznie.

----------


## ckwadrat

Najlepiej zrób najpierw badania geoelektryczne (ok. 500 zł), które określą miejsce i głębokość zalegania wartw wodonośnych. Pozwoli to też na ocenę, czy w ogóle jest szansa na wodę na działce, a co za tym idzie uniknięcia płacenia za ślepe otwory.

----------

Czy nikt nie krecil studni? Jaka pompa jest najlepsza jakiej nie kupowac .Prosze o wskazowki.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jola_

Wiesz, studnia głębinowa jest bardzo kosztowna i niewielu z nas stać na takową. Mamy na działce wywierconą studnię na 18 m, ale woda jest fatalna, pomarańczowo-rdzawa. Przeprowadziliśmy delikatny wywiad w okolicy i okazało się, że cała Białołęka oraz Marki mają taką wodę bez względu na głębokość odwiertów. Natomiast są w okolicy publiczne ujęcia wody oligoceńskiej.

----------


## PANTHER

Właśnie wykręciłam studnię na 17m.(Okolice Grodziska Maz.) W pierwszej kolejności zrobiłam badania geofizyczne, dzięki czemu wystarczył jeden odwiert. Koszt: 100zł za każdy metr + pompa na razie za 200zł (budowlańcom do budowy wystarcza).Później wymieni się na coś lepszego. Pozdrawiam

----------


## winston

Panther witaj.
Ile takie badanie Cię kosztowało i do kogo z tym się zwrócić?

----------

Panther serdecznie Ci dziekuje za informacje. Ucieszylam sie jak dziecko ze zmieszcze sie w budzecie na studnie. Jeszcze prosba gdzie moge znalezc specjalistow od tych badan.Pozdrawiam

----------


## JANK

Ja mam wywierconą studnię na 12 m. Przyszedł fachowiec, pochodził z różdżką po działce i wskazał miejsce w którym będzie wiercić. Koszt 1200 zł /materiały fachowca/. Mogę polecić /okolice Białegostoku/.

----------


## PANTHER

Namiary do geofizyka wysłałam dla Teres na prywatną wiadomość, a dla Winstona emalią. Czy doszło?
Jaśli będzie potrzeba mogę polecić rownież studniarza.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rich

Panther. Serdecznie Ci dziekuje za pomoc w poszukiwaniu geofizyka.Pozdrawiam.Teres. :Smile:

----------


## petero

Witam forumowiczów,

do tej pory korzystałem z Waszych doświadczeń jako użytkownik anonimowy i tylko bierny. Teraz przyszła kolej na zarejestrowanie się, gdyż potrzebuję Waszej pomocy.
Ze względów ekonomicznych wziąłem się za wiercenie studni głębinowej. Sąsiad obok (7m) ma taką studnię na głębokości 6 m, a słup wody ma w granicach 3,2 m. Cóż więc, czekało mnie tylko wywiercenie 6 m. Za taką studnię fachowcy żądają ok.1000 zł za samą robociznę, było więc co oszczędzać. Znajomy pożyczył mi takie wiertło i zacząłem. Ale przy głębokości 4 m zaczęły się schody, pojawiła się woda i niestety takie wiertło już nie wystarcza, wody wypłukuje urobek. Zważywszy również na długość ramienia, które wynosi 6m. Żeby to wyciągnąć trzeba się nieźle napracować. Ale znajomy u którego wiercili, mówił że jest jakieś urządzenie, które siłą grawitacji wbija się w grunt i w momencie wyciągania są tam jakieś klapki, które zatrzymują urobek, a co ważniejsze wyciąga się to na sznurku. Po tym przydługim wstępie przejdę do meritum: czy ktoś z forumowiczów widział to urządzenie i mógłby mi naszkicować jak to zrobić lub gdzie to można kupić. Fachowców wolę nie pytać, gdyż jak poprosiłem takiego o pogłębienie to powiedział mi że niestety wszystko trzeba wiercić na nowo, ale co ciekawe w tym samym miejscu i oczywiście policzy mi za całe 6m, a nie tylko te 2.

Pozdrawiam,
Piotrek.

----------


## rafałek

Ustrojstwo o którym piszesz to rura z klapką która spadając w dół wbija się w ziemię, klapka odchyla się do środka i urobek wchodzi do rury. Ciągnąc za linkę do której przymocowane jest to coś ziemia w ruże opada zamykająć cofającą się klapkę dzięki temu urobek nie wypada. Po wyciągnięciu tego na górę zawartość wylewa się i wpuszcza się to coś na dół. Znowu kilka razy pociąga linkę opuszczając ją gwałtownie (puszcza się linkę) i gdy rura znowy się napełni wyciągamy to i wylewamy. I tak do skutku. Niestety nie wiem jak to się nazywa. Cały proces obserwowałem przy okazji pogłębiania mojej studni.

----------


## Niunia

Na to ustrojswo mówią "szlamówa". Zbudowana jest z rury o średnicy mniejszej od tej wpuszczanej z jednej strony ściętej mniej więcej pod kątem 45 stopni z zastawką w środku zrobionej z dość twardej gumy umocowanej w jednym punkcie tak aby pracowała. Jej średnica jest nieco większa od otworu tej szlamówy. Guma ta zamyka rurę po napełnieniu piaskiem. Natomiast z drugiej strony przymocowana jest lina za którą ciągniemy. To na tyle co powiedział mi mąż.

----------

Prawda to jest szlamówka lub tzw. szapa. Kawał rury z opisem jak wyżej. Raczej robi się to samemu. Można kupić u gościa pod Warszawą (przy trasie lubelskiej). Nazywa się Waldemar Szkurłat. Jak jesteś zainteresowany to poszukam namiarów. Obawiam się tylko że to jest na tyle drogie, że lepiej zleć tę studnię fachowcowi, a będzie to taniej. Studnię moża też zobić z kręgów żelbetowych bez szlamówki. Ale to też nie jest tanio bo kręgi są drogie. Samemu bym studni wierconej szlamówką nie robił. Dość trudne zadanie. Raczej bym ją wykopał w kręgach. 
Pytanie do czego ta woda? Do picia czy do podlewania ogródka - ile tej wody potrzebujesz?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## petero

Witam,

serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc, Wasze uwagi bardzo mi pomogły. Myślę, że znajomy ślusarz zrobi dla mnie to ustrojstwo. Studnia będzie służyć mi tylko do podlewania ogrodu, mam wywiercone już 4,30 m (lustro wody ma już ok.1 m), pozostało mi tylko 1,7. Sąsiad obok ma taką studnię właśnie na takiej głębokości i wystarcza mu to w zupełności.

Pozdrawiam,
Piotrek.

----------

Piotrek. Żeby studnia dobrze pracowała to musisz mieć możliwość wytworzenia depresji. Innymi słowy, jak będziesz pompował wodę to zwierciadła wody się obniży. Dla każdego wydatku wody jest jakiś  określony poziom zwierciadła wody. Np w danych warunkach geologicznych żeby ze studni uzyskać 5 m3/h zwierciadło wody obniży się o 1m. Tak więc studnia musi mieć określoną głębokość, żeby zwierciadło wody mogło się obniżyć. Przy tym jeżeli studnia eksploatowana będzie pompą głebinową to zwierciadło wody nie moze się obniżyć poniżej wlotu do pompy, bo pompa się spali. Wydaje mi się, że planujesz za płytką studnię. Ja bym dodał ze 2m. Ponadto istotna jest konstrukcja filtra. Musi być 0,5 m rury podfiltrowej (rura pełna), potem filtr właściwy tj.rura perforowana najlepiej owinięta siatką nylonową (taką jak na moskitierę) na sznurku igielitowym i rura nadfiltrowa. 
Rura poniżej filtra właściwego spełnia rolę osadnika. 
Wokół filtra musi być wykonana obsypka ze żwirku najlepiej płukanego. 
W przeciwnym razie studnia może się szybka zamulić i będzie po twojej robocie. 
Pozdrawiam Waldek.

----------


## mario5

a

----------


## McLim

W mojej gminie można sobie zrobić studnię bez dokumentacji, pozwoleń ani nawet zgłoszenia. Po prostu wiercisz i już. Trzeba tylko zgodnie z prawem, czyli 4m od granicy działki.
PS. Nie wiem, czy kwestię pozwoleń reguluje gmina, czy to jest ogólnokrajowe prawo

pozdrawiam

----------


## skorpionka

Mario5,skad jestes?
Mam namiar na hydraulika,ktory wiercil mi studnie,b.tanio,ale pracuje tylko w miejscowosciach na linii otwockiej,poniewaz zna glebe i podobno gdzie sie wbije kij, tam tryska  woda   :smile:  
Nie zawiadamialam gminy ,nie staralam sie o pozwolenie .
Z mojej wiedzy wynika ,ze pozwolenie potrzebne jest, kiedy wiercisz studnie na glebokosci ponad 30m.Poszukaj na forum watku o studniach.

----------


## Leszek Borkowski

W przyszłym tygodniu przyjeżdża ekipa do wiercenia studni głębinowej. Parę osób namawiało mnie już do umieszczenia rury bezpośrednio w budynku, np. w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym (budynek jeszcze nie istnieje). Czy ktoś z Was ma takie usytuowanie ? Jakie są jego ewentualne wady lub zalety takiego rozwiązania ?

----------


## krzyss

Ja też o tym myślę. Czy ktoś zna wady takiego rozwiązania?

----------


## Marcin Grabiec

Zaletą jest to, że nie trzeba inwestować w obudowę studni. Jeżeli ponadto pompa jest podłączona do elastycznego przewodu tłocznego to nie ma przeciwwskazań dla takiego rozwiązania. Jeżeli przewód tłoczny ma być sztywny (np np. z odcinków rur stalowych) to potrzebna jest osobna obudowa z klapą centrycznie nad otworem - przy wymianie pompy wyciąganie przewodu w pomieszczeniu o wysokości powiedzmy 2,5 m jest nieco problematyczne.  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## krzyss

Rozumiem, ze nie ma innych kłopotów (???) wilgoć, hałas, przepisy...

----------


## Marcin Grabiec

> Rozumiem, ze nie ma innych kłopotów (???) wilgoć, hałas, przepisy...


Nie aspirowałem w swoim poście do komletnego wyczerpania tematu, napisałem natomiast kiedy ze względów praktycznych należy zrobić wolnostojącą obudowę. Co do twoich wątpliwości:

1. A niby skąd ta wilgoć? Kolumnę filtrową zamykasz z góry i wychodzi z niej tylko przewód tłoczny.

2. Hałas dochodzący od pompy zatopionej na iluś tam metrach jest minimalny - poza tym ma to być pomieszczenie gospodarcze a nie salon.

3. Przepisy - tu może być zagwozdka. Wykonanie oddzielnej obudowy studni na pewno wchodzi w zakres prawa budowlanego, czy wykonanie podłączenia ze studni np. w piwnicy do instalacji domowej też - nie wiem. 

BTW: będziesz robił studnię wg projektu prac geologicznych i zatwierdzał potem dokumentację ujęcia? Chyba nie, prawda? Więc i tak już jesteś niestety na bakier z przepisami.

----------


## krzyss

:smile:  Bardziej mi chodziło o to, że jak będzie takie ujęcie zaznaczone na projekcie, to czy mogą mi nie dać pozwolenia na budowę. Bo jeżeli nie, to lepiej to ukryć...

----------


## McLim

Ja miałem planowaną studnię wrysowaną bezpośrednio na projekcie zagospodarowania działki. W starostwie w ogóle się do tego nie przyczepili. Nie musiałem przedstawiać dodatkowych dokumentacji -nic z tych rzeczy. Jedyne co jest do punkt na mapce opisany jako "Studnia głębinowa"  ipodane oległości od granicy działki (min 4m)

pozdrawiam

----------


## krzyss

Ale czy wypadała ona na terenie budynku?

----------


## McLim

> Ale czy wypadała ona na terenie budynku?


Nie. Na planie jest narysowana obok. Ale tak na prawdę to nikt nie będzie Ci rozgrze bywał działki żeby zobaczyć gdzie masz zakopaną rurę w głąb ziemi. Przecież i tak (jeśli hydrofor w domu) rura kończy się w domu...
Osobiście uważam że to nie ma znaczenia gdzie będzie faktyczny odwiert.

pozdrawiam

----------


## krzyss

To prawda  :smile:

----------


## Leszek Borkowski

Moje wątpliwości dotyczą raczej strony technicznej, a nie prawnej. Studnia wiercona powinna być oddalona wg zaleceń w pewnej odległości od budynku. Podobno wiercąc taką studnię można natrfaić na tzw. kurzwkę, co z kolei może spowodować osypywanie się gruntu. Czy ekipa wiercąca studnię może stwierdzić, że nic takiego nie nastąpiło ?

----------


## McLim

Pytaj bezpośrednio wykonawców. Ja wiem, że architekt, który mi adaptował projekt ma w swoim własnym domu studnię pod domem i nie płacze z tego powodu.

----------

Kurzawka to jest drobny (pyły) zawodniony grunt, z wodą pod ciśnieniem. Woda wzrusza ten grunt np w wykopie i grunt się "upłynnia". Jak wiercisz studnię to nie będzie problemu z kurzawką. Grunty drobne typu pyły nie są generalnie wodonośne tzn. nie ma w nich wystarczającej ilości wody. Jeżeli będą to studniarz raczej je pominie i będzie wiercił do piasków lub żwirów. Przy występowaniu drobnych frakcji w warstwie wodonośnej powinno się stosować siatkę filtracyjną wokół filtra, która będzie zapobiegać wypłukiwaniu drobnych frakcji z górotworu, co może osłabić grunt i w efekcie doprowadzić do jego zapadnięcia. Przy lokalizacji studni w budynku rzeczywiście proszę zwrócić uwagę na możliwość zapuszczenia i wyciągnięcui pompy. Na sztywnym przewodzie musi być odpowiednia wysokość. Przy dużych głębokościach przewód pompowy trochę waży i może trzeba mieć jakiś bloczek itp. co wyciągnięcia pompy. 
Temat prawny do pominięcia. Studnia do 30 m nie musi mieć pozwolenia (prawo wodne). Ja osobiście polecałbym studnię wolnostąjącą. Łatwiejszy dostęp. Hałas, wilgoć jak już wyżej opisano nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## mario5

a

----------


## arzesz

hej Skorupionka możesz dać namiar na tego człowieka od wiercenia studni - buduję w Otwocku :smile: 
pozdr.a.

----------


## juras

Z tego co słyszałem to pozwolenie zależy nie od głębokości (a na pewno nie 30m) tylko chyba od średnicy rury (fi dołu) wpuszczonej w odwiert. Mogę się mylić, ale ktoś coś wspominał, że nie może przekraczać ok. 90mm ...

----------


## Drozdek

kwestię studni regulują da przepisy- wodnoprawne i budowlane. Niestety, nie pamiętam ich dokładnie, zachęcam do lektury...

----------


## jb1

A jaka jest w ogole cena (orientacyjna) wywiercenia studni głębinowej. A później koszty eksploatacji w porównaniu do podłączenia do sieci wodociągowej?

----------


## McLim

Mi spec krzyknął 50 PLN z metra + 100 PLN za filtry. To całkowity koszt wiercenia razem z meteriałami. Do tego trzeba doliczyć sobie hydrofor (od 300 do 1000 - albo jeszcze drożej jak ktoś ma fantazję).

Tylko że moja studnia będzie tzw. "wąska". Nadaje się jeśli masz lustro wody nie głębiej niż 7m. Jeśli masz głębiej to rura musi być gruba - 100 PLN z metra. Do tego hedrofor - też droższy.

Kosztów eksploatacji nie znam...

----------

Ja też zaplanowałem sobie wiercenie wewnątrz domu. Wykonawca odwiódł mnie od tego pomysłu twierdząc iż przy takim rozwiązaniu po kilku latach nie jest możliwa wymiana filtrów, tylko trzeba wiercić od nowa. Wywiercił 2 metry na zewnątrz, rurę doprowadził do wewnątrz budunku pod fundamentami, bezpośrednio do pomieszczenia gdzie będzie hydrofor. Wszystko w cenie 45 PLN/metr. Wszystko zależy od wody, ale zdarza się że filtr trzeba wjuż wymienić po 5 latach i co wtedy?

----------


## krzyss

Jubba, czy ten człowiek wywierci także w okolicy Warszawy? Jeżeli tak to poproszę o kontakt.

----------


## Ryszard G. z Tarnowa

mieszkamy w terenie górzystym , w którym występuje chroniczny brak wody od czasów otwiertów wykonanych przez górnictwo naftowe.......
sąsiad zaryzykował wiercenie studni głębinowej. Wiercono na 33 m i pamiętam ten okrzyk "jest woda" a potem głupie pytanie fachowca "czy topić rury". więc utopiono, filtry, rury, pompę i pieniądze......wydajność od dwóch lat na poziomie 200 litrów dziennie.... Sąsiad wykopał więc drugą studnię z kręgami i za pomocą automatu przelewa codziennie te dwieście litrów do studni z kręgami i tak jakoś egzystuje.. W naszym rejonie studnia głebinowa nie daje rzadnej pewności.

----------


## jb1

1. Czy są do zdobycia, np. gdzieś w Internecie, informacje (jakieś badania geologiczne) o głębokości warstw wodonośnych.
2. Oraz jakiś spis firm zajmujących się wierceniem studni.
3. Kolejne pytanie, to czy firma ponosi jakieś ryzyko związane z brakiem wody w odwiercie, tzn. czy można zamówiś "studnię z wodą", a w przypadku nieznalezienia wody ekipa nie otrzymuje zapłaty?

----------


## PANTHER

Leszku, zrób najpier badania geofizyczne, żeby wiedzieć gdzie wody szukać. Podaję namiary na człowieka, który robił je u mnie:6583604. Trafił w 10 . koszt ok.500zł. 17 m studni + gorsza pompa na czas budowy kosztowały mnie ok. 1900zł z rachunkiem.

----------


## Leszek Borkowski

Co do badań geofizycznych, to mam je zrobione, ale tylko do głębokości 5 m, co nie pozwala jednoznacznie stwierdzić co będzie głębiej. Na szczęście nie ma gliny, co podobno dobrze rokuje. Na mojej działce był też radiesteta i co prawda znalazł kilka "żył wodnych" w jej obrębie na głębokości ok 12m, ale po lekturze strony: http://strony.wp.pl/wp/radiestezja100/
patrzę na to trochę sceptycznie. Osoba, która będzie wiercić studnię zdaje się potwierdzać ten pogląd, gdyż stanowczo zanegował potrzebę wizyty różdżkarza. Stwierdził tylko, że woda na pewno się znajdzie - jeżeli nie na 12-15 metrach, to na 50-60, co wynika z jego odwiertów w tej okolicy. Jestem trochę w kropce, bo koszt wywiercenia studni do głębokości 60m i materiałów w moim wypadku kosztowałby około 7 tys. zł. Jeżeli doliczę do tego koszt pompy i hydroforu to nie wiem, czy staje się to opłacalne. Do najbliższego wodociągu mam około 120 m. (plus przecisk pod drogą). Może ktoś wie jaki byłby orientacyjny koszt doprowadzenia wodociągu na taką odległść. Na chwilę obecną to jedank zaryzykuję odwiert w miejscu wskazanym przez radiestetę, ale tylko do głębokości 15m. Jeżeli wody nie będzie, to albo zapłace 60% wartości, albo zdecyduję się na dalsze wiercenie. Do poniedziałku mam jeszcze czas na zmianę decyzji. Dziękuję wszystkim za rzeczowe odpowiedzi na mój post.

----------

Panie Lesławie. Nie wiem jaki jest koszt wykonania wodociągu. Ale wiem co nieco o studniach i o wodzie. Oprócz wydajności studni bardzo ważna jest jakość wody. Bardzo często woda w Polsce ma ponadnormatywne ilości żelaza i manganu. Nie jest to skażenie, ale naturalna przypadłość. Często zdarza się również skażenie związkami azotu (azotany, amoniak). Mogą więc wystąpić problemy z uzdatnianiem wody. Zakup filtrów, problemy eksploatacyjne itp. Praktycznie skażenie związkami azotu dyskwalifikuje wodę do picia, gdyż nie ma przemysłowych metod uzdatniania. A to są naprawdę szkodliwe zanieczyszczenia. Tak więc wiercenie 60 m otworu to nie przelewki. Proszę to również brac pod uwagę. Polecam usługi geologa lub próbę samodzielnego ustalenia możliwości poboru wody. Nie ma praktycznie w kraju miejsca, zwłaszcza na terenach zurbanizowanych, gdzie w przeszłości nie wykonywano odwiertów. Dane te są gromadzone w urzędach wojewódzkich (geolog wojewódzki) w archiwach. Tam można spróbować odnaleźć wykonaną studnię w sąsiedztwie i dowiedzieć się coś na temat wydajności, głębokości i jakości wody. W Warszawie jest również Państwowy Instytut Geologiczny, który sprzedaje mapy geologiczne z opisem (niestety nie ma pokrycia na cały kraj). Można spróbować tam znaleźć informację. 
Strona www.pgi.waw.pl
Do innych postów. Ja również nie polecam usług radiestetów. Pracowałem z nimi i powiem szczerze : pudłooooo !!!!
Znaleźć wodę na terenach równinnych w kraju można z dużym prawdopodobieństwem. Geolog w oparciu o dane archiwalne powinien sobie z tym poradzić. Na terenach górskich np. w Karpatach to już inna sztuka. Woda w skale gromadzi się w systemie spękań. Tylko gdzie one są ?
Trochę za długo i nudno, ale może się komuś garść informacji przyda?

----------


## Leszek Borkowski

Co do jakości wody ze studni wierconej to jest to raczej dla mnie sprawa drugorzędna. W ogólnym bilansie zużycia wody ta wykorzystana na cele spożywcze stanowi znikomy procent. Wodę mineralną można zamówić z dostawą do domu w dużych pojemnikach dosłownie za grosze. Zastanawiam się tylko, jak zbyt duża zawartość żelaza i manganu może wpływać na np. pralkę lub zmywarkę. Czy jest to duży problem ?

----------


## PANTHER

Niestety, duża zawartość Fe i Mn w wodzie to spory problem. Ja tak mam i instaluję odżelaziacz.

----------


## Szaruś

> Ja też zaplanowałem sobie wiercenie wewnątrz domu. Wykonawca odwiódł mnie od tego pomysłu twierdząc iż przy takim rozwiązaniu po kilku latach nie jest możliwa wymiana filtrów, tylko trzeba wiercić od nowa. Wywiercił 2 metry na zewnątrz, rurę doprowadził do wewnątrz budunku pod fundamentami, bezpośrednio do pomieszczenia gdzie będzie hydrofor. Wszystko w cenie 45 PLN/metr. Wszystko zależy od wody, ale zdarza się że filtr trzeba wjuż wymienić po 5 latach i co wtedy?


Po wstawieniu rury w taką studnię, studnia jest zasypana od góry?

----------

Tak. Wywiercona jest 2 metry na zewnątrz od fundamentów i na ok 1,5 metra jest zasypana. Jak napisałem że doprowadzona jest do pomieszczenia gdzie będzie hydrofor i wygląda tak jakby była wywiercona wewnątrz budynku. Namiary na gościa prześlę na privie. Facet ma doktorat z geologii i bardzo ciekawie opowiada o każdym kamyczku który wykopie. Wierci tylko w okoliczach warszawy.

----------

Panie Leszku. Żelazo w wodzie podziemnej jest naogół II wartościowe. Czerpiąc wodę natleniamy ją, nawet niechcący. Żelazo utlenia się do III wartościowego i tworzy się wodorotlenek żelaza, który łatwo sedymentuje. Jest to rdzawy osad, który mocno brudzi pranie. Przed paroma (no może już kilkanaście lat temu) mieszkałem w mieście gdzie ten problem występował. Miałem małe dziecko i jeszcze były pieluchy tetrowe. Nigdy nie byłe bielutkie, tylko szare, właśnie od żelaza. Żelazo można łatwo usunąć, i większość domowych filtrów powinna sobie z tym poradzić. Powszechnie się wodę natlenia, i strąca wodorotlenek żelaza na filtarh żwirowych (ale to metody przemysłowe). 
Co do manganu to nie wiem. Ale trudniejsza sprawa może być z twardością (kamień). 

Pewna uwaga do wymiany filtra. Pewnie każdy filtr się zniszczy po latach. Ale nie polecam jego wymiany.  W górotworze następuje tzw. kolmatacja strefy przyfiltrowej czyli zaklejanie porów przez wytrącające się związki np. żelaza.  Wymiana filtra tego nie usunie. Lepszym rozwiązaniem jest wykonanie w pewnej odległości drugiej studni, lub czyszczenie studni: mechaniczne i chemiczne. Mechaniczne polega na skrobaniu ścian otworu szczotkami (tak ogólnie) natomiast  chemiczne na wtłoczeniu związków chemicznych które rozpuszczają złogi. Prosta wymiana filtra jest bez sensu. Koszt niewiele mniejszy od studni nowej, a efekt bardzo niepewni i krótkotrwały. Ale pa nstywo macie nowe studni wykonane z rur PCV i długieeeeee lata i możecie się kolmatacją otworu nie przejmować. Życzę dużo czystej wody.

----------


## rafb2

Rzeczywiście są na to przepisy, min prawo budowlane. Jeśli się nie mylę to do 30 metrów wiercić można bez problemu - dalej są już wody ochronne i powinno się uzyskać pozwolenie - wiąże się to z mozliwością zanieczyszczeń tzw. stałych zasobów naturalnych.
Pozdrawiam   :big grin:  Rafał

----------


## ubek

Witam. Jak to zwykle bywa, człowiek zawsze się czegoś nowego dowie. Chodzi mi oczywiście o stronkę o radiestetach: http://strony.wp.pl/wp/radiestezja100/
A pomyśleć, że jeszcze przed chwilą chciałem zatrudnić radiestetę, aby określił mi, gdzie nie mogę posadowić budynku ze względu na te "wstrętne cieki wodne". Wstyd mi, że dałem się ponieś tym zabobonom.

----------


## Tasman

witam serdecznie ! 
Chciałem dowiedzieć się jaka powinna być wydajność studni głębionowej wykaponaej dla jednego domu mieszkalnego (rodzina 6 osobowa). 
Studnia jaka powstaje na mojej dzialce ma obecnie 30 metrow glebokosci a budujacy ja twierdz ze bedzie miala ona wydajnosc okolo 1 m szesciennego na dobe. wydaje mi sie ze jest to dosc malo. 
prosze o  odpowiedz 
[email protected]

----------


## GRom

Wydajność studni? Nie martw się wody nie zabraknie. Myślę, że wieksze znaczenie bedzie miała wydjność pompy. Ile m3 potrafi ona w ciągu godziny przepompować. Ja mam teraz małą pompkę do celów budowlanych coś 0,6 m3 na h, czyli w ciągu doby 14,4 m3.

----------


## Leszek Borkowski

Ja przed wierceniem studni podpisalem umowę, że wydajność nie może być mniejsza niż 2m3/h. Tak zalecił mi studniarz, mówiąc, że mniejsza wydajność mija się z celem. Dla mnie wydawało się to bardzo dużo skoro dla 4 osobowej rodziny przyjmuje się zużycie wody w ilości 1m3/dobę. Ale pewnie co innego wydajność godzinowa a dobowa, po prostu musi być zagwarantowany określony, stały napływ wody.

----------


## Bart75

Jakie są koszty budowy studni głębinowej?

----------


## Leszek Borkowski

To zależy jak głęboka ma być studnia, jaką metodą ma być wiercona, regionu kraju itp. Do 30m można wiercić studnie ręcznie, koszt wynosi wtedy od 100 do 150 zl/m studni (łącznie z materiałem). Poniżej tej głębokości jest pare sposobów prowadzenia odwiertów. U mnie odbywało się to metodą wypłukiwania, odwiert ma średnicę 90mm, głębokość 56m, a zapłaciłem za to 7000 zł razem z rurą. Jest to chyba najtańsza i najszybsza metoda, ale skuteczna do 60m, głębiej trzeba już wiercić inaczej i znacznie drożej.

----------


## majo

1m3 na dobę ? - nie warto kopać takiej studni

----------


## Marcin T

Ja mam 20 m. Pompa o wydajności 1,5 m3/h pracowała w trakcie budowy w niektóre dni prawie non stop, a lusro wody się nie obniżało. Jasne, że nie jest najważniejsza głębokoścc, ale wydajność warstw wodonośnych. Jednakowoż Twój "budujący" powinien iść się przebadać, bo albo chce Cię naciągnąć, albo nie wie co gada. 1 m3 na dobę to nieporozumienie...

----------


## brachol

Witam zna ktos moze jakas firme ktora wierci studnie głębinowe w okolicach Poznania i iel za taka przyjemność trzeba zapłacic?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Jagna

U sąsiada wywiercili studnię. Woda jest na głębokości ok 20m, lustro wody na 9m (nie wiem o co chodzi, powtarzam co mi mówili). Studniarze stwierdzili, że u niego cienka rura - taka miękka - się nie nadaje i musi być grubsza - sztywny plastik. Za tę grubszą wzięli 3000zł z materiałami a za cienką byłoby 1200zł. Ponieważ nasza działka jest nieco niżej, powiedzieli, że u nas najprawdopodobniej wystarczy wersja z cieńszą rurą...
Po pierwsze wydaje mi się, że to okropnie drogo, a po drugie, jakie znaczenie ma grubość rury i czy nie bezpieczniej byłoby się zdecydować na grubszą, tak na wszelki wypadek?
Przepraszam za wielce profesjonalne określenia "cieńsza i grubsza", ale jest późno i nie mam się jak dopytać, mam nadzieję, że wiecie o co chodzi   :Confused:

----------


## zlu

Domyślam, że chodzi Ci o studnie o średnicy ok 15 cm, do której można wpuścić pompe głębinową. Jak śie dowiadywałem o swoją studnie to  powiedziao mi, że na większe głębokości stosuje się rurki grubościenne wytrzymujące duże ciśnienie. Ale nie wiem ile miałyby to być te "większe głębokości".
Różnica w cenie w twoim przypadku jest jednak dość znaczna i sprawdziłbym, czy ta cienkościenna rurka nie jest przyadkiem rurą kanalizacyjną PCV nie atestowaną do wody pitnej.

Poza tym, skoro u sąsiada wodę trzeba było ciągnąć z 20 m, o obok u Ciebie z mniejszej głębokości - i wykonawcy z góry to wiedzą to podejrzewam, że z jakiś wzgłędów wciskają Ci kit (nie chce im się robić, lub uważają że więcej kasy z Ciebie nie wyciągną lub nie mają już takiej rurki  :smile:  ), albo po prostu zdarli z sąsiąda, a wystarczyłaby płytsza studnia tak jak u Ciebie.

Ewentualnie może im chodzi o inny rodzaj studni - sąsiadowi zrobili taką średnicy 15 cm - bo żeby zassać wodę z więcej niż 8,8 m to trzeba wpuścić tam pompę, a pompy mają ok 10cm średnicy. Tobie  zaź chcą zrobić studnie 1,5"  - zaptyaj dokładnie o co chodzi wykonawcą.

----------


## Jagna

Dzięki. No, na pewno jak będzie okazja, to z nimi pogadam, chociaż nie sądzę, żeby mi w oczy powiedzieli "Ta, paniusiu, ta rurka, to do kibla.."   :big tongue:   a tym mnie w tej chwili zmartwiłeś najbardziej   :ohmy:   Ale to jakaś profesjonalna ekipa, to chyba takich przekrętów...ech, co ja gadam   :Roll:  
Ten sąsiad, to ma dom parę działek dalej i faktycznie nawet na oko widać, że jest u niego zdziebko wyżej i dlatego może to faktycznie chodzić o pompę głębinową, bo mu sugerowali, że przy cieńszej (..) rurze musiałby kopać w dół na 9 kręgów, żeby tam wsadzić pompę, która to pociągnie. I nie wiem czy ryzykować z cienką rurą, żeby się potem nie okazało, że pompa zasysająca nie daje rady i muszę kopać jeszcze raz   :sad:  
No i ponawiam pytanie: czy to aby nie za drogo?...

----------


## Gosia i Krzyś

Czy wiecie ile kosztuje jej wykopanie i jak długo to trwa? Zaczeliśmy budowę i mamy wodociąg przy działce, ale za podłączenie chcą 5.000 a to zdecydowanie za dużo więc zastanawiamy sie nad kopaniem swojej studni, ale nie mamy pojącia jakie to koszta. Mamy mało czasu, bo już woda jest potrzebna.

----------


## zawsze pod górke

witam. juz przerabialem ten temat u siebie cala procedura,papiery uzgodnienia,projekt,material,robocizna wszystko ok 15 tys.pozdrawiam

----------


## musso

Temat był już na forum, poszukaj w archiwum

----------


## basset

ale mysle ze w 5 tys zl to sie raczej nie zmiescisz.

----------


## NOTO

> ale mysle ze w 5 tys zl to sie raczej nie zmiescisz.


No co wy ?
Wszystko zalezy od tego jak głęboko jest woda ...
Zalezy od tego ile tej wody potrzebuje (czy podlewanie też wchodzi w gtrę itp.)

Napisz więcej o Twoim podejściu do wody - ile i do czego będzie sz jej używał .

----------


## arek_s

tak jak wyżej wszystko zlecy jak głęboku musisz wiercic - zadzwoń do kogos w okolicy kto robi studnie to mniej wiecej powie Ci jak głęboko trzeba wiercic. 
Sam odwiert to jeszcze nie wszytko bo będziez potrzebował pompe głebinową (jeśli lustro wody będzie poniżej 8m) - dobra troche kosztuje  :sad:    lub hydrofor.

----------


## AGNIESZKA31

SKAD TAKIE CENY,U MNIE EKIPA BIERZE 250ZŁ ZA METR STUDNI ,WODA JEST NA 10M DOCHODZI DO TEGO OCZYWISCIE POMPA,ZMIESZCZE SIE BEZ PROBLEMU W 5000

----------


## Lawy

> SKAD TAKIE CENY,U MNIE EKIPA BIERZE 250ZŁ ZA METR STUDNI ,WODA JEST NA 10M DOCHODZI DO TEGO OCZYWISCIE POMPA,ZMIESZCZE SIE BEZ PROBLEMU W 5000


Za głębinówkę?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   Jak ja szukałem to ceny byly od 100 do 200 za metr, i biorę tego za 100. Jak możesz to poszukaj jeszcze....
a cena ogólna zależy na jaką głębokość masz wode i jaką pompę kupisz.

----------

I co myslicie ze sam odwiert to wszystko?a gdzie operat wodno prawny,projekt,uzgodnienia,badanie chydro,odbiory,zgloszenia itd.chyba ze robicie na dzikusa.

----------

I co myslicie ze sam odwiert to wszystko?a gdzie operat wodno prawny,projekt,uzgodnienia,badanie chydro,odbiory,zgloszenia itd.chyba ze robicie na dzikusa.

----------

I co myslicie ze sam odwiert to wszystko?a gdzie operat wodno prawny,projekt,uzgodnienia,badanie chydro,odbiory,zgloszenia itd.chyba ze robicie na dzikusa.

----------


## NOTO

> Za głębinówkę?    Jak ja szukałem to ceny byly od 100 do 200 za metr, i biorę tego za 100. Jak możesz to poszukaj jeszcze....
> a cena ogólna zależy na jaką głębokość masz wode i jaką pompę kupisz.


Generalnie w Wawie jestr tanio wiercić studnie (po Waszych wypowiedziach). Z czego to wynika - czyżby tak duża konkurencja.
U mnie 90% cen to 250-300 zł. Ale znalazłem już jednego po 120 zł - troche dalej ale przyjedzie  :smile:

----------


## Bess

Ja płaciłam 100 zł za m. Tak jak Lawy. O tym samym studniarzu mówimy. Facet godny polecenia. I jest to najtaniej jak znalazłam w W-wie.

----------


## Janussz

Mam studnię, pompę, hydrofor.
Jednak jak była okazja wpiąć się w wodociąg, to nawet minuty nie zastanawiałem się, a było co robić. 120m rowu, przjscie pod drogą, wcięcie w wodociąg żeliwny fi 300.
Mam za to spokój.

----------


## NOTO

> Mam studnię, pompę, hydrofor.
> Jednak jak była okazja wpiąć się w wodociąg, to nawet minuty nie zastanawiałem się, a było co robić. 120m rowu, przjscie pod drogą, wcięcie w wodociąg żeliwny fi 300.
> Mam za to spokój.


Wow   :ohmy:  
Spokój ... co miałeś na myśli ?
(podłączenie pewnie trochę kosztowało)

----------


## Janussz

Spokój, bo mam teraz w poważaniu takie sprawy jak chociażby przewijanie silnika- kilka razy to robiłem pomimo zabezpieczeń niesamowitych ( co elektryk, to lepsza wersja   :big grin:  ), ciśnienie jest stałe, czego nie gwarantował hydrofor. Raz musiałem pogłębiać studnię, bo wodę wcieło  :sad:  .
Podsumowując odpadła jedna dość upierdliwa maszyneria.

----------


## AGNIESZKA31

ze studnia to troche pokombinowalismy  :oops:  dobre whiski i geodeci zaznaczyli na mapie ze studnia była tylko my ja odrestaurowalismy...tak naprawde nigdy zadnej studni tu nie było.....odpadły papierkowe sprawy  :Wink2:

----------


## NOTO

A to Polska własnie  :smile:

----------


## tadzel

studnia - pozwolenie, wycięcie drzewka pozwolenie, itd pytanie kto jest właścicielem dzialki. Dajemy sie ztyranizowac urzedasom.

----------


## bladyy78

Jaki jest koszt projektu takiej sudni?

----------


## majki

Cześć
Pisałem jakiś czas temu w dziale "prawo i pieniądze" : od 1 lipca nie trzeba będzie mieć pozwoleń na wiercenie studni. Zmienia się prawo geologiczne i górnicze   :big grin:  
Ja czekam z wnioskiem i składam po 1 lipca, zobaczę jak działa prawo w praktyce   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
Majki

----------


## Chatte

Ale do studni głebinowej o głębokości do 30m i poborze wody do 5m3 na dobę (chyba, piszę z pamięci) nie potrzeba nawet teraz pozwolenia.
W Warszawie cena wiercenia studni o średnicy 100mm wynisoła mnie 100zł/mb. Do tego dojdzie cena pompy głebinowej - taki Grundfos kosztuje ok.2500zł.

----------


## PawełK

Witam

Potrzebuję kompleksowej porady na temat studni głębinowej.
Duzo na forum jest postów na temat studni, jednak nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi na moje pytania.

Zamierzam załozyć studnię głębinową o następujących parametrach:
1. Głębokość ok. 80 m
2. Zasilać ma 40 domów jednorodzinnych

Proszę o informacje co jest potrzebne do założenia takiej studni (jaka średnica rury, jaka pompa głębinowa, jaki hydrofor, itd....)
Studnia ma zasilać 40 domów, więc nie jest to zwykla studzienka.
Jak upewnić się że ta studnia pozwoli na zasilanie takiej ilości gospodarstw domowych dożywotnio.

Oczywiście przydałyby się informację na temat kosztów takiego przedsięwzięcia.


Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Baru

> Ale do studni głebinowej o głębokości do 30m i poborze wody do 5m3 na dobę (chyba, piszę z pamięci) nie potrzeba nawet teraz pozwolenia.
> W Warszawie cena wiercenia studni o średnicy 100mm wynisoła mnie 100zł/mb. Do tego dojdzie cena pompy głebinowej - taki Grundfos kosztuje ok.2500zł.


Z pierwszą częścią się zgadzam zupełnie. 
Niestety w moich okolicach metr studni kosztował w 2002r.- nie wiem jak teraz - 200zł. Ponieważ mam już "komplet" urządzeń to wiem ile to kosztuje.
 A więc wiercenie studni plus jej zamknięcie - 4700; doprowadzenie wody ze studni do domu - wykop może z 15m - 550zł, zrobienie rurek w kotłowni pod hydrofor, pompa oraz sam hydrofor - 4200zł, odżelaziacz puls filterek na zanieczyszczenia mechaniczne - 4900. 
To na razie tyle, ale chyba dodamy zmiękczacz i być może malutkie ustrojstwo pod zlew, coby można było kranówę spożywać.

----------


## NOTO

> Witam
> 
> Potrzebuję kompleksowej porady na temat studni głębinowej.
> Duzo na forum jest postów na temat studni, jednak nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi na moje pytania.
> 
> Zamierzam załozyć studnię głębinową o następujących parametrach:
> 1. Głębokość ok. 80 m
> 2. Zasilać ma 40 domów jednorodzinnych
> 
> ...


Wow. To tylko ktoś to poważnie bawi się w te klocki będzie ci w stanie odpisać. Temat jest ciekawy i może go ktoś wykorzysta - tak więc jak zdobędziesz info to napisz jak to wygląda.
Zapotrzebowanie z 40 domów może osiągnąc nawet 200 m3 (5m3 na dom dziennie). Całe osiedle będzie z tego korzystać - może trzeba ząłożyć firmę wodociągową z mała stacją uzdatniania wody.

----------


## monidare

prosze o podzielenie sie uwagami;
bedziemy uzytkowac studnie wiercona okolo 36 m z pompa glebinowa; pytanie dotyczy miejsca posadowienia zbiornika wyrownujacego/podwyzszajacego cisnienie a wspolpracujacego z pompa glebinowa; chce umiejscowic go w studzience studni glebinowej;
czy Ktos zastosowal takie rozwiazanie? 
prosze o uwagi

----------


## invx

zazwyczaj, zbiorniki te montuje sie w domu. Nie ma przeciwskazan zeby bylo to w studni, ale ... trzeba ta studzienke (1/2 kregi nad otworem ?) zabezpieczyc przed mrozem,  wzimie temperatura tam zmoe spasc ponizej zera a w tedy ... Mozna zaizolowac taki zbiornik, cala studzienke, albo owinac zbiornik kablem grzejnym np. electra SelfTec.   :Wink2:  I tak mi sie jeszce nasunelo, ze jesli studnia jest daleko od domu, to w poczatkowej fazie puszczania z kranu wody, moga byc jakies niestabilnosci w cisnieniu.

----------


## Cobra

Drodzy forumowicze! Chciałem się podzielić z Wami historią dotyczącą nieuczciwej firmy Hydrowod - Grupa Zakładów Wiertniczych J. Małecki i syn z Ząbek. W dniu 16 maja br. umówiłem się na wykonanie studni głębinowej o głębokości 30 m na mojej działce budowlanej w miejscowości Radziejowice. Usługę wykonała firma Hydrowod - Grupa Zakładów Wiertniczych J. Małecki i syn, Ul. Ks. Skorupki 3, 05-091 Ząbki, tel.: (0-22) 781-63-38. Po paru dniach użytkowania ze studni wydobywałem już tylko brudną wodę o nieprzyjemnym zapachu stęchlizny, nie nadającą się do niczego. Firma przyjęła ode mnie pieniądze w kwocie 3600 zł i wystawiła pisemne pokwitowanie odbioru pieniędzy. Faktury za wykonaną usługę nie mogę się doczekać do dnia dzisiejszego, chociaż dostałem zapewnienie, że w ciągu kilku dni takową otrzymam. Po 3 miesiącach monitowania w sprawie źle wykonanej usługi (brudna woda w studni) doczekałem się wizyty pracowników firmy na mojej posesji. Umawiałem się na godzinę 17, przyjechali do mnie o godzinie 20.00, a więc już po zachodzie słońca. Pospiesznie i niestarannie zamontowali pompę o dużej mocy i zaczęli wypompowywać wodę, twierdząc że w końcu będzie leciała czysta. Po czym tak uruchomioną pompę zostawili włączoną i prosili, aby pompa chodziła przez kilka dni. Opuścili plac mojej budowy. Cała operacja trwała około 30 minut. Po dwóch dniach pompa przestała pompować wodę, zgłosiłem całą sprawę do firmy Hydrowod - Grupa Zakładów Wiertniczych J. Małecki i syn. Po kilku dniach przyjechali pracownicy firmy i orzekli, że pompa została "urwana" i że na pewno ktoś musiał dotykać urządzenia. Pragnę nadmienić, że pompa została opuszczona do studni na samym kablu zasilającym i rurze PE 50 mm bez żadnego dodatkowego zabezpieczenia w postaci linki stalowej czy sznura. Na powierzchni została zamocowana do kawałka deski drutem wiązałkowym, oczywiście pracownicy nie mieli żadnych narzędzi i w ten prosty sposób posługując się materiałami znalezionymi na mojej budowie twierdzili, że zabezpieczyli studnię. Po tym wydarzeniu, przez 4 tygodnie nieustannego ponaglania i wykonania setek telefonów do firmy Hydrowod - Grupa Zakładów Wiertniczych J. Małecki i syn, zostaję bez wody i faktury za wykonanę błędnie usługę, a pracowników firmy która powinna naprawić swój błąd, moją studnię nie mogę się doczekać. W dniu dzisiejszym, tj. 13.09.2005 roku dzwoniłem po raz ostatni do w/w firmy, po czym jej właściciel skierował mnie do sądu, ponieważ, cytuję, "sprawa będzie trwała 20 lat, a ja studni mieć nie będę".

----------


## rml2

ciekawa firma   :Evil:

----------


## Andrzej Leppiej

W pierszej kolejności powiadom odpowiedni dla firmy Urząd Skarbowy o nie wystawieniu faktury. Zwykle kary za takie cóś zaczynają sią od 1000zł, nie rzadko wynoszą 5000zł.

----------

Właśnie zakończono u mnie wiercenie studni głębinowej.
Woda jest, a jakże, nawet dużo, ale posiada ona, niestety, lekki zapaszek siarkowodoru.
Jak sobie z tym poradzić?
Co zrobić, żeby zapach się ulotnił, zanim woda dotrze do łazienek, kuchni, _etcetera_?
Nie mam ochoty na te... zgniłe jaja w domu.  :sad: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## remx

Mówiłem ci abyś gdzie indziej chowała Weronkę

----------


## Janussz

Utkwiło mi w mojej łepetynie, że siarkowodór najłatwiej usunąć przez chlorowanie(ale doradziłem, brrrr).
Inna metoda to napowietrzanie, chociażby tak jak wodę w akwarium, tylko tutaj na wiekszą skalę.
To najprostsze sposoby sprzed 30 lat  :Evil:  .
Teraz może jest coś bardziej nowoczesnego.

----------


## niezły

O  MATKO
 No to masz problem   Prawdopodobnie twoja woda jest dość poważnie zanieczyszczona związkami manganu i pewnie jest tez w niej sporo żelaza  Najgorzej jest jeśli taka woda zostanie podgrzana w zasobniku lub w  wężu ogrodniczym na słońcu po prostu jedzie jajami (starymi)  Domowym sposobem tego nie usuniesz  Żeby z tym wałczyć musisz poznać skład wody  a potem dobrać stację uzdatniania z odpowiednim złożem  Wiem ze Viessman ma coś ciekawego w swojej ofercie  Tak na oko wydatek około 2500

----------


## Grzegorz63

No tak, gdyby to było w Kudowie-Zdroju to możnaby otworzyć pensjonat. Tam wszystkie wody lecznicze śmierdzą siarkowodorem...  :Roll:  
Tak na poważnie- pozostaje mała stacja uzdatniania wody. Cena rzeczywiście oscyluje koło kwoty, którą podał *niezły*.

----------


## 1950

ale nie w Viessmannie,
dołóż jeszcze bo masz z czego

----------


## aishan

Matka!
to mamy ten sam problem. To niestety mangan i żelazo w wodzie. Trzeba będzie zrobić badanie wody i dobrać do tego odpowiednią stację uzdatniania. Tylko przy tym należy sprawdzić jakie będą koszta użytkowania takiej stacji. Ja znalazłem taką za ok. 5000zł, ale za to prawie bez późniejszych kosztów dodatkowych [jakieś złoże filtracyjne], ale żaden ze mnie znawca, zresztą szukam dalej.

----------

> Mówiłem ci abyś gdzie indziej chowała Weronkę


Proces upychania weronki odbył się bez mojego w nim udziału, 
*Aggi* miała pilnować jej w tunelu, 
ale pojechała sobie,
wiesz, bo ją ścigałeś,
a weronkę przepchnął *długi* tunelem,
*rrmi* widziała.

----------

Bardzo przepraszam pozostałych, ale musiałam tę, nie cierpiącą zwłoki,
 sprawę wyjaśnić *remxowi*.

Dziękuję za wskazówki, 
kurczę, trochę przeraża mnie ta stacja uzdatniania...  :Confused:  
Macie słuszność, najpierw zbadam próbkę w sanepidzie, potem będę się zastanawiać.
Donoszę, że wczoraj zdecydowanie mniej zalatywało.

----------

> ale nie w Viessmannie,
> dołóż jeszcze bo masz z czego


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
To znaczy? Co chciałeś przez to powiedzieć?

----------

> No tak, gdyby to było w Kudowie-Zdroju to możnaby otworzyć pensjonat.


A wiesz, że o tym samym pomyślałam?  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## zeuz

> Właśnie zakończono u mnie wiercenie studni głębinowej.
> Woda jest, a jakże, nawet dużo, ale posiada ona, niestety, lekki zapaszek siarkowodoru.
> Jak sobie z tym poradzić?
> Co zrobić, żeby zapach się ulotnił, zanim woda dotrze do łazienek, kuchni, _etcetera_?
> Nie mam ochoty na te... zgniłe jaja w domu. 
> Pozdrawiam.


 Siarkowodór w małym stężeniu zbijesz węglem aktywnym. Ale złoże jednorazowe, jak przestanie uzdatniać to do wyrzucenia i trzeba zasypać nowym.

----------


## myciek

Siarkowodór często jest efektem rozwoju bakterii beztlenowych. Miałem ten problemik rok temu. Woda w studni 10 m miała zapaszek siarkowodoru, który nie był bardzo przeszkadzający. Owszem pod prysznicem można było się poczuć jak w uzdrowisku  :wink:  albo na Islandii. Po gotowaniu zapach znikał bez śladu więc w kuchni to nie było żadnym problemem. Woda bakteriologicznie była na granicy normy. Obecnie - po roku użytkowania studni - zapach siarkowodoru jest już historią: najwyrażniej złoże w studni się przepłukało bo wodę piję prosto z kranu i jest wszystko dobrze. Powtórne badanie bakteriologiczne wykazało, że woda jest znacznie lepsza niż na początku (jest bardzo dobra). Nie przypominam sobie, żeby na początku problemem było żelazo lub mangan (miałem robioną pełną analizę fizykochemiczną).
Może zatem i u Ciebie się to wypłucze? 
Gdy jeszcze woda mi śmierdziała to wynalazłem wkład do typowego filtra 10",  który miał uzuwać siarkowodór (nie pamiętam jakiej firmy). Na szczęście nic nie kupowałem bo teraz kląłbym na własną nadgorliwość.

----------


## Agduś

To ja z trochę innej beczki, jeżeli można   :oops:  
Ile kosztuje wywiercenie studni głębinowej? Czy jest jakaś metoda sprawdzenia, czy dowiercimy się do wody i na jakiej głębokości ona będzie? Jakie inne koszty są związane z wykorzystywaniem studni(pompa, hydrofor, czy coś jeszcze)?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## Patos

matka 
Zadzwon do tej firmy i zapytaj czy ich filtry dadzą radę, lepiej byłoby mieć analizę wody w ręku.
http://www.aqvasystem.com.pl/index.html

----------


## myciek

*matka*, już sobie przypomniałem: firma, której wkłady (model FCCBKDF) usuwały siarkowodór to Aquafilter (aquafilter.pl). Może lepiej zacząć od wydatku kilkudziesięciozłotowego niż kilku tysięcy? Na Twoim miejscu puszczałbym jak najwięcej wody "na ogród" (cokolwiek na razie w nim rośnie...  :wink: ). Jak przeleci ze 100 kubików to może się sytuacja zmieni a przynajmniej ustabilizuje.

----------


## zolw

A ja proponuję zrobić tzw. pompowanie oczyszczające studni tzn. pompowac wodę non stop przez 2-3 dni (oczywiscie jeśli ujęcie będzioe na tyle wydajne). Jesli po pompowaniu dalej będzie "ładnie pachnieć" a po odstawieniu np w butelce na dwa trzy dni pojawi się brunatny osad na ścianach naczynia no to jest problem z Fe+2. No i zamiast studni masz wtedy źródło wód mineralnych. 
A uzdatnienie to:
1. Strącenie żelaza
2. Filtrowanie wody - tutaj polecam filtry z węglem aktywnym.

----------


## msobanie

Witaj,
Zacznij od zbadania wody: fizykochemia i bakteriologia.
Mangan i żelazo (to jest w mojej studni) nie daje zapachu siarkowodoru.
Co daje taki zapach to nie wiem, bo to nie byl moj problem.
Dobre przepompowanie studni jest zawsze potrzebne a nawet niezbedne zanim zawieziesz wode do zbadania.
Dalsze kroki po wynikach.
Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## maxymov

To może mi też coś poradzicie.
 Zrobiłem takie badanie i ze stony fizyko-chemicznej wszystko jest ok ale bakteriologiczne wykazało obecność jakiś bakterii organicznych ( ale nie coli). Co to może oznaczać ???? Czy woda nadaje się do picia bez przegotowania ??? Czy na wynik mógł mnieć wpływ fakt kilkudniowego nie używania studni ???

----------


## johny27

jestem szczesliwym posiadaczem nowej wierconej studni - 30m. Na razie woda jest niestety bardzo metna - z odcieniami bieli i koloru zoltego.
Prosze o opinie posiadaczy takich studni jak duzo trzeba wypompowac wody aby aby leciala w koncu czysta? Od czego bierze sie to zanieczyszczenie?

----------


## johny27

ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## michal_m

Ja mam taką studnię, ale nic ci nie podpowiem. Nie miałem tego typu zanieczyszczeń, a wodę spuszczali murarze. Jednak dość szybko musiała być czysta, bo gotowali z niej herbatę. A latem napicie się takiej zimnej "swojej" wody było bardzo fajne.

----------


## xavi

a tak przy okazji - ile kosztuje wiercenie takiej studni??

----------


## michal_m

Wiercenie studni o średnicy 100 mm z rurą osłonową kosztowało mnie 200 zł za metr.

----------


## johny27

mnie 150

----------


## zeuz

> To ja z trochę innej beczki, jeżeli można   
> Ile kosztuje wywiercenie studni głębinowej? Czy jest jakaś metoda sprawdzenia, czy dowiercimy się do wody i na jakiej głębokości ona będzie? Jakie inne koszty są związane z wykorzystywaniem studni(pompa, hydrofor, czy coś jeszcze)?
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


W okolicach Krakowa ok 200 - 300 PLN za 1 mb z materiałem. Najlepiej umówić się u siebie na działce ze studniarzem aby określił głębokośc i konstrukcję otworu. Pewnie będzie mógł ci cos powiedzieć o spodziewanej jakości wody. Za przyjazd skasuje od 50 do 150 PLN w zależności jak daleko. Jak tylko chcesz się cos orientacyjnie dowiedzieć zadzwoń do jakiejś większej firmy wierniczej napewno mają mapy geologiczne i hydrogeologiczne, jak podasz miejsowość to wstępnie cię poinformują czego możesz się spodziewać.
Inne koszty to pompa głębinowa, obudowa, montaż pewnie 5-6tysięcy chyba ze uda się zrobić na hydroforku.

----------


## Baru

Się wypowiem jako użytkowniczka własnej studni. 
Siarkowodoru nie wyczuwaliśmy, natomiast żelaza i manganu jest ci u nas pod dostatkiem. Uzdatnienie wody kosztowało nas 5tys zł - odżelaziacz plus mały filterek na zanieczyszczenia mechaniczne - zdjęcia kotłowni są w wątku poniżej.
Co do szukania wody to najlepiej znaleźć firmę która szuka i wierci - wtedy oni ponoszą konsekwencje nietrafienia w żyłkę   :Wink2: . Mnie się właśnie tak udało: namierzyłam firmę, gość przyjechał, poganiał z różdżką i wyznaczył. Przyjechali jego pracownicy i wiercili. Pod koniec wiercenia - coś po 15m już, musieli się przestawić koło 2m dalej - nie mam pojęcia dlaczego tak się stało.  Zapłaciliśmy za gotowy odwiert o głębokości 25m wraz z całą otoczką czyli łącznie z klapą 4800zł. Potem doszło do tego przeciągnięcie wody do domu, pompa, hydrofor plus rurki w kotłowni - 4700zł. I na koniec okazało się że dobrze by było jeszcze zaopatrzyć się w zmiękczacz bo woda twarda, ojjj, twarda. Ale to znowu koszt 3000zł   :Confused: . 
Nie wiem czy o czymśnie zapomniałam, ale wydaliśmy już na wodę coś koło 17tys. 
Aaaaa! Badanie wody zrobiła nam od razu ta firma, która wierciła - to było w cenie.

----------


## Żółtodziób

> jestem szczesliwym posiadaczem nowej wierconej studni - 30m. Na razie woda jest niestety bardzo metna - z odcieniami bieli i koloru zoltego.
> Prosze o opinie posiadaczy takich studni jak duzo trzeba wypompowac wody aby aby leciala w koncu czysta? Od czego bierze sie to zanieczyszczenie?



U mnie po 1 h pompowaniu woda była już kalrowna jak "zdrowa Polska kranówa". Po kilku godzinach pompowania jakość była ok. Teraz czekam na wyniki z sanepidu. 
Generalnie studniarze zalecają pompowanie nawet przez 1 - 2 dób aby złoże się wyklarowało - pompuj do skutku, aż woda będzie czysta;dodaj do tego z 5 godzin na ustabilizowanie złoża.

pozdr  :smile:

----------


## zeuz

> Się wypowiem jako użytkowniczka własnej studni. 
> Siarkowodoru nie wyczuwaliśmy, natomiast żelaza i manganu jest ci u nas pod dostatkiem. Uzdatnienie wody kosztowało nas 5tys zł - odżelaziacz plus mały filterek na zanieczyszczenia mechaniczne - zdjęcia kotłowni są w wątku poniżej.
> Co do szukania wody to najlepiej znaleźć firmę która szuka i wierci - wtedy oni ponoszą konsekwencje nietrafienia w żyłkę  . Mnie się właśnie tak udało: namierzyłam firmę, gość przyjechał, poganiał z różdżką i wyznaczył. Przyjechali jego pracownicy i wiercili. Pod koniec wiercenia - coś po 15m już, musieli się przestawić koło 2m dalej - nie mam pojęcia dlaczego tak się stało.  Zapłaciliśmy za gotowy odwiert o głębokości 25m wraz z całą otoczką czyli łącznie z klapą 4800zł. Potem doszło do tego przeciągnięcie wody do domu, pompa, hydrofor plus rurki w kotłowni - 4700zł. I na koniec okazało się że dobrze by było jeszcze zaopatrzyć się w zmiękczacz bo woda twarda, ojjj, twarda. Ale to znowu koszt 3000zł  . 
> Nie wiem czy o czymśnie zapomniałam, ale wydaliśmy już na wodę coś koło 17tys. 
> Aaaaa! Badanie wody zrobiła nam od razu ta firma, która wierciła - to było w cenie.


Baru a kto ci robił studnie?

----------


## Baru

Ooooo, witam prawie-krajana  :Lol: !!
Firma z Grabownicy - All geo czy jakoś tak się nazywa. Natomiast uzdatnienie facet z Krakowa - bardzo sympatyczny i naprawdę mogę go polecić z czystym sumieniem. Na początku był u nas i dwa razy w tygodniu.

----------


## tres34

Mam taka studnie, troche z niej bralem i sie wyklarowala. Chrzanic rachunki za wodociag.

----------


## araman

Ma ktoś może namiary na speca od studni z zachodniopomorskiego?

----------


## Wojtas33

Dołączam się do pytania. 

Ja na razie znalazłem firmę za 225 zł + VAT /m rura fi 100, zabudowana.
B. drogo....

----------


## mironmk

też zaczynam się tym interesować - pomysł na najbliższą wiosnę

----------


## rafal9

Idą mrozy wielkimi krokami.
Poradźcie co robić ze studnią - taką wierconą, gdzie wystaje kawałek "rurki" do której przykręcam pompkę ręczną (abisynkę) bądź małą pompkę elektryczną. 
Dodatkowo ma chyba zawór zwrotny, bo wodę cały czas "widać".
Jak zabezpieczyć takie ustrojstwo na zimę?

Czymś owinąć, podkopać i owinąć?
A da się z tego zimą korzystać? Jeżeli tak, to co trzeba przerobić?

Przepraszam za takie amatorskie przedstawienie tego wodopoju i problemu, ale w temacie studni jestem zielony.

----------


## rafal9

Nikt nie zabezpieczał takiej studni?

----------


## Śliwiok

> Nikt nie zabezpieczał takiej studni?



Postaw na tę wystającą rurę mały snopek siana i tyle. Woda jest zapewne na głębokości 2-3 m, więc nie sądzę żeby coś się z nią stało. Dla pewności - jak wyżej.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## remx

Jak zabezpieczyć taką studnię przed zamarznięciem wody w rurze.
Jeżeli nie chcemy spuszczać wody z rury.

----------


## Ryszard1

ponizej 1 m woda w gruncie nie zamarznie, chroni ja cieplo z ziemi,

----------


## remx

To wiem.
Woda jest w rurze

----------


## Ryszard1

powyzej granicy zamarzania mozna dac izolacje albo wymusic obieg,
ale dokladniej musieliby wypowiedziec sie praktycy,

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Dać izolacje (otulina), a pod izolacje *elektryczne* ogrzewanie.
Rozwiązanie zależy od długości odcinka rury narażonej na zamarznięcie.
Do 3m kabel grzejny samoregulujący.
Powyżej zwykły kabel grzejny 10W/m o długości 7, lub więcej metrów, zasilany jednostronnie.
Z termostatem lub bez.
Kupić można w salonie ELEKTRA na Świętojerskiej w W-wie.

----------


## Wojtas33

Witam,

Przymierzam się wykopiania studni, z którego docelowo pociągnę wodę (i) do domu. Podzwoniłem po paru firmach i już zgłupiałem.

Jaką rurę wybrać fi 100 czy fi 200? Co to jest obsypka kwarcowa i czemu ważne aby się nie sklejała? Co to jest abisynka?
Ile firmy dają gwarancji (na zamulenie)?

Suma sumarum na co zwrócić uwagę?

----------


## Ryszard1

Za ile RZECZYWISTEJ glebokosci trzeba bedzie zaplacic. Czesto dopisywane sa fikcyjne metry. Osobna sprawa jest jak to sprawdzic zeby wykonawcy sie niepoobrazali,

----------


## musso

1. Płacisz za ilość metrów rury osłonowej plus wysokość filtra plus minimum dwa kręgi metrowe 
2. Średnica rury osłonowej musi być większa o 2 cm od średnicy pompy.
Studnia głębinowa powinna być wykopana do żwirowej warstwy wodonośnej lub 10-15 metrów w warstwie piaszczystej wodonośnej.
Moja studnia jest wykopana do głębokości 38 metrów i posiada 15 metrów warstwy wodonośnej. /piasek szorstki żwirowaty/ co nie dopuszcza do zamulenia filtra wstępnego. Pompa wody Grunfos o średnicy 100mm, jednofazowa o wydatku 5000l na godz przy ciśnieniu 10 atm. hydrofor przeponowy 200l umieszczony w trzech kręgach nad studnią. sterowanie tradycyjne tzn. wyłącznik ciśnieniowy. Filtr wstępny z siatki nylonowej osłonięty siatką miedzianą. Tak skonfigurowana studnia pozwoli Ci na korzystanie z wody w czasie budowy bez żadnej szkody dla pompy i będzie Ci służyła długo. 
Abisynka jest zabawką dla działkowiczów, którzy korzystają z wody
podskórnej
Obsypuje się filtr celem zapobieżeniu zamuleniu w warstwach kurzawkowych.

----------


## conan

witam ja mam zrobiona studnie wąskorurową abisynke i płaciłem za metr  wraz z materiałem 220zł . metry oczywiście sam sprawdziłem głebokosc 15 m rura fi 160 i żałuje mogła byc 200  oczywiści w ramach tej ceny było szukanie wody i wszystko na fakture  prace nadzorował geolog , całośc trawał 2 dni gwarancja trudno powiedzieć poprostu gdyby sie zamuli i głebokosc by sie pomiejszyła o 1 metr mam dzwonić . z jednego byłem zadowolony fachowe podejście i jeden odwiert i odrazu woda dobra . płaciłem po robicie .

była robione obsybka kwercowa weszło ponad 300kg wszystko w cenie

----------


## zeuz

> Witam,
> 
> Przymierzam się wykopiania studni, z którego docelowo pociągnę wodę (i) do domu. Podzwoniłem po paru firmach i już zgłupiałem.
> 
> Jaką rurę wybrać fi 100 czy fi 200? Co to jest obsypka kwarcowa i czemu ważne aby się nie sklejała? Co to jest abisynka?
> Ile firmy dają gwarancji (na zamulenie)?
> 
> Suma sumarum na co zwrócić uwagę?


1. Przy studniach wierconych o większej wydajności średnica rur nie jest ważna. Dawniej robiło się rurami 225 ze względu na dostępność pomp jakie były na rynku. Stare dobre G40, G60 miały średnice coś ok. 180 mm. Później  zaczęto więcej montować pomp 6" (150 mm). Do nich wystarczają rury 160 mm. Teraz prawie wszyscy producenci robią pomy (dla zasilania budynków mieszkalnych) o śrdnicy 4" (<100 mm) dla których wystarczą rury fi 110 mm.
2. Obsypka kwarcowa- zwirek o granulacji dobranej do prametrów warstwy wodonośnej. Realnie prawie żaden wykonaca nie dobiera granulacji indywidualnie tylko używa to co jest dostępne na okolicznych żwirowniach. Zwykle granulacja żwirku zawiera się pomiędzy 2 - 8 mm.
3. Abisynka nie jest studnia wierconą pogogluj   :Wink2:  
4. Gwarancja w zalezności od firmy i tego na jakie potrzeby ma służyć studnia od 3 lat do ......
5. Uważać na to jakie rury maja byc montowane w studni, pomarańczowe lub szare to są kanalizayjne raczej tego unikaj. Prawidłowo powinny być rury wodociągowe do 10 atm a najlepiej polbudowskie studzienne gwintowane (niebieskie) ale te są kilka razy droższe od wodociągowych co znacznie wpływa na cene metra studni.
Pozdrawiam Robert

----------


## Sylala

Wiem,że jest mnóstow napisane na temat studni głębinowych ale nie wiem jaki teren jest najlepszy na studnie. Z tego co ja się orientuję to moja dzialka jest na terenie gliniastym  :ohmy:   niestety nie wiem co jest pod ta gliną  :oops:  
czy ktoś z was może mi powiedzieć jaki terenik jest naj, naj dla studni głębinowej  :big grin:

----------


## acca5

Na pewno teren skalisty ma najmniejsze szanse na studnie ale raczej ze wzglęgu na koszty takiej studni, reszta to do studniarzy z doswiadczeniem.

----------


## Beaty

Mam studnię głębinową wierconą. Przekrój studni jest następujący:do głębokości 0,2 m - gleba, do 6,5 piasek średni, do 8,8 glina zwałowa+ piasek, do 10 namuł organiczny+ torf, do 12 piasek drobny, do 16,5 glina piaszczysta z przewagą piasku, do 22 glina pylasta z domieszką pyłu. Część czynna studni znajduje się na 12-14 m. Pytanie: jaką masz glinę? Pozdrawiam

----------


## owsianka

Bardzo prosze o podpowiedz czy obecnie, po zmianach w 2005 roku, żeby rozpocząć kopanie studni do 30 metrów potrzebuję to gdziekolwiek zgłaszac, jedno co wysledziłam, to ze takie studnie są wyjete spod prawa wodego i gróniczego, ale moze jednak czemuś podlegaja.
O pomoc BŁAGAM
owsianka

----------


## thomasso

Bez zezwolenia mozna do 30m, jesli glebiej to niestety troche papierologii Cie czeka

----------


## majki

Dokładnie tak, nawet jestem 10 minut po rozmowie ze swoim starostwem. Konita mi powiedziała, że jak do 30 m i wykonawca określi, że nie przekroczył ...  :Wink2:   to nie ma projektów, a jak stwierdzi, że przekroczył to robi się projekt.
To chyba nikt nie przekroczy ...   :big grin:

----------


## owsianka

kamień mi z serca spadł i głośno o ziemie gruchnął  :smile:

----------


## owsianka

A zgłosić przed rozpoczęciem wiercenia czy po???? jeśli wogóle zgłosić trzeba?????

----------


## majki

W starostwie powiedzieli, że jak jest projekt zag. działki to można, czyli w domyśle pewno po uzyskaniu pozwolenia na budowę domu, ale tego to już nie wiem dokładnie.
Majki

----------


## Simeone

Masz jakieś namiary na dobraego studniarza?

----------


## Simeone

Też zamierzam wiercić studnię i mam nadzieję że wystarczy te 30m.
Tylko szukam dobrych fachowców.

----------


## arkadiusz

Rozmawialem dzis ze studniarzem. W poniedzialek bedzie wiercil studnie. Prawdopodobnie bedzie ok 12m. Czy brac normalna pompe czy glebinowa? Zgodnie z tym co wyczytalem w Muratorze to jezeli jest wiecej niz 7-8m nalezy montowac glebinowa.
No i zglupialem a decyzje musze podjac do poniedzialku, do 9:00.

A.

----------


## KonAn

Tak, to  prawda, pompa ssąca pociągnie z 7-8 metrów, przy założeniu, że jest dobra i sprawna.W miarę upływu czasu i wyeksplatowania jej "możliwości" spadają.Także przy Twoich 12 metrach to nie ma mowy o wyborze, jesteś skazany na pompę głębinową.

----------


## Łapa

Witam,mam pytanie czy kopanie studni na 12 metrach da wode zdatna do picia?czy tylko do podlewania ogrodu?Na jakiej głebokosci znajduje sie dobra woda zdatna do picia?Dzeki i pozdrawiam  :Lol:

----------


## Ulik

nigdy nie bedziesz miec gwarancji, ze woda bedzie zdatna do picia...

ja mam studnie 73 m. i woda nie nadaje sie do picia - za to jest czysta bakteriologicznie- na 12 m. moze byc odwrotnie

analize wode mozna zrobic dopiero po zrobieniu studni- wtedy mozna dobrac filtry

pozdrawiam

----------


## zbiho

O wyborze pompy decyduje nie głębokość studni ale poziom lustra wody,do 6-7 m pod ziemią zwykła pompa,głębiej to głębinowa,można jeszcze sposobem,wkopać pompę pod poziom gruntu  :big tongue: .najpierw wykop studnię a potem zastanowisz się nad pompą, a z tym poniedziałkiem rano to nie przesadzaj,pompę możesz wpuścić w dowolnym momencie i nie przejmuj się tym co ci mówi studniarz.  :Evil:

----------


## Tytus79

Ja mam studnie wierconą na 17m i pompe głębinową jestem super zadowolony wydajna i cicha

----------


## uciu

Witam w sobote przyjezdza do mnie studniarz i będzie wiercił studnię głębinową.

Jaka rura jest lepsza stalowa czy plastik??? Mam do wyboru średnicę 100mm lub 160mm - która lepsza???

Na sąsiednich działkach studnie mają po około 13-16m

Ponieważ w domu nie bedzie piwnicy, a nie chcę hydroforu dawać do środka by nie hałasował planuję wkopać 3kręgi z tradycyjnej studni i tam umieścić hydrofor. Dodatkowo w studni będzie pompa. Czy takie rozwiązanie jest dobre??? Może jest jakiś inny sposób by nie słyszeć hydroforu???

I najważniejsze jaką pompę i jaki hydrofor wybrać do domu 94m brutto i z działką 14arów???

Aha studniarz liczy sobie 100zł za metr wiercenia + 100zł za metr rury.

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za wszelkie informacje

----------


## sono

Ja mam studnię na głębokości 13 m, rurę fi 110 cm PCV. Pompa w zakopanych kręgach musi byc na głębokości ok.1,5 do  2 m (czyli 4 kręgi), możesz dno z pompą przykryć styropianem i oczywiście przykrycie od góry całej studzienki pokrywą.
Uważaj na dobór pompy. W żadnym markecie nie dostaniesz takiej, która ma głębokośc zasysyania powyżej 8 m - sprawdziłem- markety takich nie sprowadzają. Moc silnika ja mam 750 W. i proponuję nie mniejszą niż 600 W. Cięgnie jak gupia i daje ciśnienie ok. 4 atm.
pozdrawiam

----------


## sono

Jeszcze przypomniałem sobie. Lepiej nie stosować pompy zanurzeniowej, wkładanej do tej, którą Ci zostawi studniarz, tylko rurę calową z grubą ścianką (wyrzuciłem paragon i nie pamiętam nazwy ani oznaczeń) jest koloru niebieskiego, sztywna, zakończyć trzeba zaworem zwrotnym z sitkiem, na górze kolanko i kawałek tej samej do pompy. Pamietaj o zamknięciu otworu specjalną pokrywką. Ja w orginalnej pokrywce (nasadce) do rury fi 110, wywierciłem otwór średnicy tej niebieskiej i potem nasadziłem na wkopaną rurę zamykając otwór, lepiej dbać o czystość swojej wody. 
pozdr...

----------


## kowal124

Witam



> .....Jaka rura jest lepsza stalowa czy plastik??? Mam do wyboru średnicę 100mm lub 160mm - która lepsza???
> 
> Na sąsiednich działkach studnie mają po około 13-16m
> 
> Ponieważ w domu nie bedzie piwnicy, a nie chcę hydroforu dawać do środka by nie hałasował planuję wkopać 3kręgi z tradycyjnej studni i tam umieścić hydrofor. Dodatkowo w studni będzie pompa. Czy takie rozwiązanie jest dobre??? Może jest jakiś inny sposób by nie słyszeć hydroforu???
> I najważniejsze jaką pompę i jaki hydrofor wybrać do domu 94m brutto i z działką 14arów???
> Aha studniarz liczy sobie 100zł za metr wiercenia + 100zł za metr rury....


Mam studnię głębinową wykonaną podobnie jak w twoim opisie.
Rura stalowa 150 mm, zakopane w ziemi 3 kręgi 120 cm + stożek z włazem 500mm. Hydrofor stoi "w kręgach", do domu wchodzi rura jak bym był przyłączony do wodociągu. Hydrofor nie hałasuje, pompa głębinowa też nie. Pompę mam głębinową 100 mm średnicy, 3 fazowa, zanużona w wodzie. Hydrofor 200 dm3, przeponowy (świadomie przewymiarowany). Całość pracuje 2 lata. Najważniejsze: *pamiętaj o uszczelnieniu wszelkich przejść przez kręgi*. Pompa nie jest w stanie zassać wody z głębokości większej niż 10 m. Jeśli zwierciadło wody stabilizuje się na głębokości większej niż 10 m od poziomu pompy to powstaje kawitacja (wrzenie cieczy w temp. dużo niższej niż 100 st.) co jest b. szkodliwe dla pompy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawelllo

mi wiercili gdzieś spod mińska maz ale gdzieś numer zapodziałem Ale fachowcy pierwsza klasa

----------


## bobpl

Witam,
poszukuje sprawdzonego i rzetelnego misia od studni wierconej z okolic Wrocławia. Jeżeli mieliście z kims takim do czynienia to prosze podzielcie się namiarami  :Smile: .

----------


## madagoral

Zaczyna mi brakować wody w sieci w okresie nasilonego podlewania ogrodów. Dlatego szukam porządnego studniarza do zrobienia studni głębinowej w ok. Wrocławia. Znacie dobrego fachowca? Czekam na kontakty i opinie . Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## madagoral

No i co? Nikt studni nie robił?

----------


## burgundczyk

Takie pytania najlepiej zadawac w Klubie BUDUJACYM na grupie wroclawskiej...  No i napisz, jakiej studni potrzebujesz, kopanej czy wierconej? Czy wiesz, na jakiej glebokosci jest woda? (np. od sasiadow)

pozdrawiam, burgundczyk

----------


## Niki*

http://www.grupawroclawska.republika...dex_misie.html zobacz tu 
ja mam w pęgowie pana nie znam ale polecił mi sprawdzonego różdżkarza wcześniej, ale chyba pojadę popytać ludzi czy mają studnie i wodę bo i tak chcę się budowac za parę lat to wystraczy mi tlyko info czy jest woda

----------


## mala1

Kto kopal studnie glebinowe i jaka cena sie z tym wiaze Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafal9

Czy możliwy jest brak wody ze studni wierconej tak gdzieś na 8-10 m.
Podobno lusto wody jest już na 4m.
Czy przy tych długotrwałych upałach może na tyle obniżyć się poziom wody że studnia nic od siebie nie da?  :sad:  

Bo już nie wiem czy oszczędząć wodę i nie używać na rzeczy zbyteczne, czy też nie?

----------


## tigerHH

Studnia wiercona o głebokoci 8--10metrów oczywiscie ze moze wyschnšc.
Do celów "domowych" właciwe jest pobieranie wody z głębszych pokładów. Na tak płytkiej głębokoci jest woda podskórna której jakoc często jest zła a iloć jest zalezna od il,oci opadów.
Głębsze pokłady wody głębinowej to 20m i więcej oczywiscie zależy dokładnie od profilu hydrogeologicznego terenu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafal9

> Studnia wiercona o głebokoci 8--10metrów oczywiscie ze moze wyschnšc.
> Do celów "domowych" właciwe jest pobieranie wody z głębszych pokładów. Na tak płytkiej głębokoci jest woda podskórna której jakoc często jest zła a iloć jest zalezna od il,oci opadów.
> Głębsze pokłady wody głębinowej to 20m i więcej oczywiscie zależy dokładnie od profilu hydrogeologicznego terenu.
> Pozdrawiam


Czyli muszę się przygotować na suche źródełko w tym roku?  :cry:  
Kiedy się tego spodziewać?

----------


## zlu

> Czyli muszę się przygotować na suche źródełko w tym roku?  
> Kiedy się tego spodziewać?


Mieszkasz na Białołęce. Żeby Ci brakło wody na 4 metrach to musiałaby wyschnąć Wisła. Na razie się nie przejmuj  :smile: 

Pozdr. Zlu

----------


## krisga

wszystko zalezy od miejsca gdzie mieszkasz i jakiej glebokosci jest lustro wody .....

----------


## rafal9

> Napisał rafal9
> 
> 
> Czyli muszę się przygotować na suche źródełko w tym roku?  
> Kiedy się tego spodziewać?
> 
> 
> Mieszkasz na Białołęce. Żeby Ci brakło wody na 4 metrach to musiałaby wyschnąć Wisła. Na razie się nie przejmuj 
> 
> Pozdr. Zlu


No fakt, w sumie od Wisły mam gdzieś 1000 m w linii prostej, ale czy to ma aż taki wpływ na poziom wód podskórnych?

----------


## sebo8877

> Napisał zlu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał rafal9
> 
> ...


Zalezy i to w 100000%  :smile: 

Sebo8877

----------


## DaroMan..

Czy sa jakies uwarunkowania dopuszczajace lub nie wywiercenie studni?
potrzebne zgloszenie w gminie, jakas papierologia?


pozdrooo...

DaroMan

----------


## armark

O ile się nie myle to te "około" 30 m robi dużą różnicę.
Do 30 m jest to typowa studnia - czyli wystarcza zgłoszenie do gminy/starostwa. Pożądany wyrys z mapki z zaznaczonym miejscem planowanej studni (uwaga na odległości od olicznych szamb, POŚ-ów, granic działki, etc...). Teoretycznie trudno chyba znaleźć podstawę prawną, na podstawie której gmina mogłaby odmówić.
Natomiast poniżej 30m to już głębinowa. A tu nie obejdzie się bez zezwolenia. No i potrzebny operat wodno-prawny...
Niemniej jednak, niech wypowie się też fachowiec.

----------


## _weynrob_

Mam inne informacje a mianowicie ze istotny jest max mozliwy pobór wody na dobe a nie głebokosc studni wierconej-ale głowy za to nie dam  :smile: 
pozdr

----------


## ania

> Natomiast poniżej 30m to już głębinowa. A tu nie obejdzie się bez zezwolenia. No i potrzebny operat wodno-prawny...
> .


Nie potrzebny. Jest tak, jak pisze _weynrob_ czyli wielkość poboru.

----------


## bezele

> O ile się nie myle to te "około" 30 m robi dużą różnicę.
> Do 30 m jest to typowa studnia - czyli wystarcza zgłoszenie do gminy/starostwa. Pożądany wyrys z mapki z zaznaczonym miejscem planowanej studni (uwaga na odległości od olicznych szamb, POŚ-ów, granic działki, etc...). Teoretycznie trudno chyba znaleźć podstawę prawną, na podstawie której gmina mogłaby odmówić.
> Natomiast poniżej 30m to już głębinowa. A tu nie obejdzie się bez zezwolenia. No i potrzebny operat wodno-prawny...
> Niemniej jednak, niech wypowie się też fachowiec.



Mówisz że poniżj 30 m to jest studnia głębinowa , to jak nazwiesz studnie o gł np. 100 m ? Znajomy wywiercił taka własnie studnie bez żadnych pozwoleń ja mam na gł 34 m i też nie robiłem żadnego pozwolenia wszyscy dookoła mnie także nie maja, nie dajmy sie zwariować  niedługo to trzeba bedzie robic mapke gdzie postawic bude dla psa...

----------


## ania

> niedługo to trzeba bedzie robic mapke gdzie postawic bude dla psa...


Albo karmnik   :Lol:

----------


## armark

Mea culpa......
Nie wiem skąd mi się wzięło te 30m.... chyba słoneczka za dużo...
Czy to jednak oznacza, że wiercenie studni nie wymaga nawet zgłoszenia ??

----------


## bezele

Wszystko zalezy od lustra wody możesz wywiercić na 50 m a miec lustro wody na 5 m i wtedy wystarczy zwykła pompa  nie pamietam ale pompa głębinowa wsadza sie juz poniżej 8-9 m Co do pozwolenia na pewno wedłog prawa pozwolenie jest potrzebne ale chyba rzadko kto je ma ....

----------


## rammzes1

bezele ---> a ile znajomy zapłacił za te 100 m ?? 
Ja wierciłem płytką studnię (ok 10m ) i płaciłem 100zł za metr (i to podobno było tanio bo znajomy płacił 200/m) co przy 100 metrach daje niemałą sumkę.

A w kwestii pozwoleń to .... żadnych wniosków o pozwolenie na budowę studni nie składałem i mam nadzieję, że nie musiałem  :smile:

----------


## sSiwy12

Witam
"Według Prawa Wodnego właściciel gruntu może bez specjalnego zezwolenia (zwanego pozwoleniem wodnoprawnym) korzystać z wód znajdujących się na jego posesji, jeśli pobór wody nie przekracza 5 m3/dobę, a wydajność pomp czerpiących wodę ze studni nie jest większa niż 0,5 m3/h. Jest to tak zwane zwykłe korzystanie z wody. Głębokość studni wierconej - rozumiana jako głębokość odwiertu, a nie głębokość zwierciadła wody - nie może przekroczyć 30 m. "
A zgodnie z Prawem Budowlanym budowa podlega zgłoszeniu.
A co do "mój zanjomy ma 100m bez zezwolenia", to powiem tak, a mój znajomy w terenie zabudowanym osiaga minimalną prędkość 80 km/h, ale czy to oznacza, że tak wolno?

----------


## acca5

Ja nie miałam wyboru- wierciałam tak długo aż będzie woda. mam 32m, lustro -5m. W WZ mam napisane- własne ujecie- wiec tak mam,a że na tej głębokości to trudno. Nie zglaszałam.

----------


## sSiwy12

Ale to wyjątek. Prawdopodobnie na Twoim terenie warstawa wodonośna znajduje się w owych granicach (30 m). Gdyby było inaczej (gmina ma takie rozeznanie hudrogeologiczne), pozwolenia nie uzyskał byś. Pewnie i stąd te posty o studniach 100m bez zgłaszania, bo faktem jest, że po wyżej 30 m (głębiej) papierkologia jest skomplikowana.

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Problem jest poważny. Można sobie dość bezkarnie dla środowiska pogrzebać w glebie na głębokość szpadla i zrobić oczko wodne, żabiak czy studnię płytką. Jeżeli jednak sięgamy głębiej niż ustalone w prawie wodnym 30m to przecinamy nieprzepuszczalne warstwy ponad złożem wodonośnym , które wytworzyły sie PO epoce zlodowacenia. Lustro wody zależy od ukształtowania terenu i nie ma nic wspólnego z głębokością, na jakiej są wodonośne warstwy. Woda to skarb i nie wolno jej w bezmuzgi sposób niszczyć. Mało kto bez dozoru "odgórnego" dba o doszczelnienie przecinanych warstw tak, żeby nie mieszały się wody z różnych poziomów. Często należy wywiercić większy otwór. Zabetonować go i w tym betonie dopiero wiercić mniejszy żeby nie zaburzać stosunków wodnych. Nie wpuścić gówna, żelaza i manganu w czyste pokłady jurajskie. To bardzo kosztowne prace. Ludziska chodzą na skróty wychodząc z założenia że "po mnie -choćby potop!"
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## sSiwy12

Witaj Adamie. Skoro poruszyłeś ten problem (ekologiczny) ja dodam ekonomiczno-społeczny - bo ekologia nie zawsze idzie w parze ze świadomością. Takie przebicie warst niesie również możliwość "podtopienia" sąsiadów i to wcale nie w najbliższym otoczeniu. Znam taki przypadek (sprawa w Sądzie o odszkodowanie), że nagle ni stąd ni z owąd w budynku stojacym ponad 50 lat pojawiła sie woda i to w ilościach nie do opanowania. Po miesiącach "śledstwa" prowadzonego przez hydrogeologów, a potem Urząd Górniczy znaleziono winowajcę, który bez pozwolenia wywiercił ujęcie wody w celu oszczędności, bez zgłszenia i zezwolenia. Otworek zabetonowano, po kilku miesiacach woda zaczeła opadać, budynek schnie, a człowiek czeka na wyrok, i myśli skąd brać kasę na zaspokojenie roszczeń - duuuuuuuuużych.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MST

> Witam
> [color=blue]"Według Prawa Wodnego właściciel gruntu może bez specjalnego zezwolenia (zwanego pozwoleniem wodnoprawnym) korzystać z wód znajdujących się na jego posesji, jeśli pobór wody nie przekracza 5 m3/dobę, a wydajność pomp czerpiących wodę ze studni nie jest większa niż 0,5 m3/h. Jest to tak zwane zwykłe korzystanie z wody. Głębokość studni wierconej - rozumiana jako głębokość odwiertu, a nie głębokość zwierciadła wody - nie może przekroczyć 30 m.
> A zgodnie z Prawem Budowlanym budowa podlega zgłoszeniu.


Jak powinno wyglądać takie zgłoszenie? Po prostu składam w starostwie stosowne pismo w wydziale ochrony środowiska, czy wymagane jest większe kopanie w papierach?

----------


## budulec

pozwolenie na budowę studni wydawane jest razem z pozwoleniem na budowę. Jeśli z jakichkolwiek innych powodów chcesz wykonać studnię bez uzyskiwania pozwolenia na budowę domu to: 
- w przypadku studni o wydajności poniżej 50m3/h oraz obudowy ujęć wód podziemnych wymagane jest jedynie zgłoszenie 
- w przypadku studni większych - pozwolenie na budowę 
- w przypadku studni głębszych niż 30 m potrzebne jest jeszcze pozwolenie wodnoprawne" 
pzdr

----------


## Sloneczko

W związku z planami budowy nowego domu (teraz mieszkamy w starym i malutkim  :wink: ), prawdopodobnie będziemy musieli zlikwidować istniejącą od lat studnię, gdyż trochę blokuje nam miejsce na przyszłym podjeździe. 

Nie jest to studnia głębinowa, ma ze 12 kręgów, ale woda z niej bardzo się przydaje w ogrodzie.

Jeśli ją zasypiemy, co dalej?

Jak się szuka wody? Jak się szuka studniarza? Jak się kopie studnię głębinową? Czym się różni od takiej zwykłej z kręgami? Pomóżcie blondynce!!!

----------


## Sloneczko

*Uciu*, pozwolę sobie na małą prywatę  :wink: 

Co Ty robisz w Oksie? To jest nasze ukochane miejsce wakacyjno-wypadowe! Na tamtejsze kąpielisko jeździmy od 20 lat i pamiętamy czasy gdy jeszcze należało do OSiRu, gdy nie było drewnianej knajpy, gdy działało pole namiotowe i... był stary, nie wycięty las...

Uwielbiam to miejsce  :smile:

----------


## melisa78

Witam, jestem nowym użytkownikiem forum i pewnie już gdzieś był ten temat ale nie mam siły, żeby  szukać poprzedniego.

Mam taką prośbę, jestem z woj. kuj.-pomorskiego i może ktoś zna z tego województwa lub ościennych prawdziwego i niedrogiego fachowca od odwiertów. Chciałam założyć własną działalność gospodarczą, ale nie mam wody z wodociagów (mam studnię). Dowiedziałam się, że mogę wykopać studnię głębinową,z tymże musi mieć ona własną oczyszczalnię. Mam do wyboru: poprowadzić wodę koszt ok. 6, 7 tys. (oczywiście na własny koszt, ponieważ gmina sprzyja inwestorom, a skoro sprzyja, więc daje błogosławieństwo oraz uścisk dłoni burmistrza i nic poza tym), lub woda ze studni głębinowej. Szukałam w swoim regionie fachury od tej roboty i znalazłam jedynie na takich warunkach: 200zł/metr plus materiał i trzeba zapłacić za odwiert nawet jak wody nie będzie   :ohmy:  do tego jeszcze badanie wody, filtry (2 tys.) razem wyjdzie jakieś 6 tys.

Wielka prośba do forumowiczów, może zna ktoś tańszego specjalistę od studni głębinowych, albo przynajmniej jeśli wody nie będzie to nie trzeba za to płacić.

Ktoś zapyta dlaczego skoro ceny są porównywalne nie zdecyduję się na wodociag otóż odpowiedź jest banalna: sąsiadka. Pani z wyższych sfer. Będą jej kopać, jeszcze jej coś popsują, poza tym rozgałęzienie będzie przy jej działce warzywnej. Żąda odszkodowania. Nie mam siły się z nią użerać. Dlatego bardzo proszę o jakieś namiary. Tylko gdyby to był normalny człowiek, który ma pracować dla mnie.

Mam doświadczenia z fachowcem w tej dziedzinie: dzwonię do niego, a on się drze na mnie przez telefon - "nim pani do mnie zadzwoni proszę wszystko pomierzyć, przygotować mapki, plany, jak pani tak bez przygotowania sobie dzwoni, co pani sobie wyobraża". A ja chciałam tylko zapytać ile bierze za metr odwiertu. Ja już czasami nie wiem kto u kogo pracuje.   :sad:  

Będę wdzięczna za pełniejsze dane - nr tel do fachowca, nazwa firmy lub imię i nazwisko. Te dane można mi wysłać na adres e-mail [email protected][/b]

----------


## B.M.

Okolice Warszawy za metr takiej studni fachowcy biorą 100, 120zł. i z materiałem ale 200 to przesadzili. To tylko informacyjnie.

----------


## annanatali

Białystok 130-200 za metr z materiałem.
Na południu sa jeszcze większe ceny.

----------


## uciu

> *Uciu*, pozwolę sobie na małą prywatę 
> 
> Co Ty robisz w Oksie?


 :Smile:  od znajomych znajomych dowiedzielismy sie ze jest tam dzialka na sprzedaz i tak to sie zaczelo :Smile:  Miejsce na prawde super, szkoda tylko ze ten las tak niemiłosiernie wycinają.

Pozdrawienia z bardzo wietrznej Oksy :Smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

A wiesz że byliśmy w sobotę w Oksie na grzybach? I rozglądałam się po drodze, jadąc potem jeszcze w stronę Włoszczowej, czy nie zobaczę Twojej działki z super budką i wygódką  :wink: , ale niestety nie znalazłam  :sad:

----------


## uciu

> A wiesz że byliśmy w sobotę w Oksie na grzybach? I rozglądałam się po drodze, jadąc potem jeszcze w stronę Włoszczowej, czy nie zobaczę Twojej działki z super budką i wygódką , ale niestety nie znalazłam


 :Smile:  wygódki mało co widać bo jest zasłonięta domem i poza tym cieżko by to było zobaczyć z głownej drogi bo budowa jest od niej oddalona. A dokładniej to za boiskiem trzeba jechac wzdluz lasu do samego konca :Smile: 

Grzybków jest dużo, a teraz, przez słońce i ciepło bedzie jeszcze wiecej.

Dzis postaram sie dodac aktualnych zdjec.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Grzybków jest dużo, a teraz, przez słońce i ciepło bedzie jeszcze wiecej.


Uzbieraliśmy wiaderko z przewagą prawdziwków! W Rząbcu pod Włoszczową  :smile:  Pojedziemy jeszcze raz w połowie września w inne miejsce, w prawo i potem w lewo za Oksę.

I nie strachaj się, nie będę Cię specjalnie szukać i nachodzić  :wink:

----------


## Talbot

> Ja mam studnię na głębokości 13 m, rurę fi 110 cm PCV. Pompa w Uważaj na dobór pompy. W żadnym markecie nie dostaniesz takiej, która ma głębokośc zasysyania powyżej 8 m - sprawdziłem- markety takich nie sprowadzają.


Nie ma pompy która zassie z głebokości większej niż 8 metrów w praktyce. To nie sprawa marketów tylko praw fizyki. Max wysokość zasysanego słupa wody w idealnych (nieosiągalnych) warunkach to niecałe 10 metrów.

----------


## dusigrosz2000

całkowicie sie zgadzam z talbotem...takich pomp nie ma....nalezy jednak uwzglednic dynamike zmiany lustra wody w trakcie pompowania.......jesli lustro bedzie 6 metrów ponizej poziomu gruntu to trzeba sie zastanowić czy nie zastosowac pompy zanurzeniowej (głębinówki) albo obniżyc  posadowienie pompy nawierzchniowej.....w tym przypadku duzo zależy od wydajnosci studni....
jesli chodzi o pompę i hydrofor to im wydajniejsza pompa tym mniejszy hydrofor mozna zastosowac
moim zdaniem wystarczy hydrofor 50litrów i pompa o wydajności ok.60l/minute. i podnoszeniem do wysokosci 50 metrów.
odradzam zestawy typu castorama .....za 3 lata trzeba ponawiac wydatek . Zestawy markowe sa znacznie trwalsze.
[email protected]

----------


## uciu

OK wiec zapytam tak: jaki hydrofor (zbiornik hydroforowy) mi wystarczy jeśli pompa (Sumoto) ma moc 1,5kW (http://www.allegro.pl/item125052727_...rdi_tanio.html) i jest na głębokości 30metrów, natomiast lustro wody w studni mam na 1,8m?

----------


## dusigrosz2000

jeśli lustro wody jest na 1,8 m poniżej poziomu gruntu to nie kupowałbym głębinowej - choc cena jest rzeczywiscie imponująca  a przy tym produkt całkowicie nieznany - wystarczy zestaw hydroforowo - pompowy o parametrachj jaie wcześniej podałem.
Ten zestaw  MH1300/100l  na tej samej stronie allegro wydaje mi sie spełniac takie wymagania....ale warto zapytać sprzedającego.
Pozdrawiam
[email protected]
zapomniałem odpowiedziec na pytanie :Smile: 
do takiej głębinówki należałoby zastosowac zbiornik o pojemnosci minimum 200 litrów by nie włączała sie ona zbyt często i najlepiej przeponowy.....
Najważniejsza rzecz....jesli którymś z etapów budowy bedzie równiez uzdatnianie wody to najpierw nalezy dobrać urządzenia do uzdatniania  a potem dopiero zestaw do pompowania i zasobnik na wode...może sie okazać  , ze parametry  pompy lub typ zbiornika nie pasuje do właściwego skonfigurowania urzadzeń uzdatniających...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## free_shop

uciu,
1,5 kW to trochę dużo. Z nomogramu wynika, że przy 3,5 bara(wystarczające ciśnienie do domu) masz wydajność 4,5 m3/h. Taka wydajność wystarczy aby jednocześnie 2 osoby się kąpały, 2 myły, włączona była pralka, zmywarka i kostkarka do lodu  :Lol:  
Duża pompa potrzebna jest jeżeli masz podlewanie automatyczne (zapytaj ogrodników, jakie potrzebują wydajności i przy jakim ciśnieniu).
Do pompy 1,5 kW zbiornik hydroforowy min. 300 l (sprawdza się w praktyce).
Zbiornik hydroforowy (tu nie zgadzam się z Dusigroszem2000 - szacun) bezprzeponowy ! Łatwiej jest uzdatniać wodę.
Reasumując, przed kupieniem pompy i zbiornika hydroforowego skontaktuj się z:
- ogrodnikami,
- firmą zajmującą się uzdatnianiem wody.
Urządzenia podlewające (automatyczne) i filtry potrzebują większych wydajności i ciśnień niż woda do domu.

----------


## uciu

ok, dziekuje za wyczerpujace odpowiedzi. Zastosuje wiec zbiornik hydroforowy o pojemnosci 200-300litrów. W zaleznosci od tego jaki zmiesci mi sie do studzienki (zbiornik ma byc pod ziemia na glebokosci okolu 1,5metra w studzience zrobionej z 3kręgów fi 160cm).

Powinien to zobrazowac ten obrazek:

----------


## dusigrosz2000

Zbiornik hydroforowy (tu nie zgadzam się z Dusigroszem2000 - szacun) bezprzeponowy ! Łatwiej jest uzdatniać wodę.


Nie zamierzam prowadzić sporów....doradzam na bazie własnego doświadczenia.....dlaczego mimo wszystko proponuje przeponowy pomimo faktu iż cena jest nieco wyższa?
Bezprzeponowy bedzie sie w swojej pracy opierał o poduszke powietrzną utworzona sztucznie - napompowanie powietrza pompka lub sprężarką - jesli woda nie bedzie uzdatniana to substancje utleniające sie (zelazo ,mangan ,amoniak) beda pochłaniały znajdująca sie poduszke i regularnie będzie istniała potrzeba dopompowywania  powietrza ....wszystko bedzie zależało od  zuzycia wody i poziomów tych substancji w wodzie , a biorąc pod uwagę niedogodności związane z wchodzeniem do studzienki nie sadze by decyzja o bezprzeponowym była dobrym rozwiązaniem
free shop ..bez urazy prosze.

Pozdrawiam
[email protected]

PS na dzien dzisiejszy rodzaj zbiornika nie  stanowi problemu  przy uzdatnianiu... no chyba że firma która ma uzdatniac stosuje tylko jedna technikę uzdatniania.

----------


## free_shop

uciu,
Budowa imponująca. Zbiornik może być w pomieszczeniu tzw. gospodarczym (nie jest głośny). Z praktyki wiem, że zawsze jest za małe.
Uwzględnij: piec, bojler, instalację do c.o. (rurki, zaworki, pompki itd.), filtry do wody, miejsce na grabie  :big grin:   itp. Pomieszczenie powinno mieć kratkę odpływową (tzw. pomieszczenie mokre, zawsze się cóś wylewa z urządzeń, z zaworów bezpieczeństwa...).
Jeżeli nie ma wysoko wód gruntowych, studzienka może nie być izolowana od spodu (dno). Odpowietrznik chyba nie jest potrzebny, bo pokrywa ma dziury (nie widziałem takiego rozwiązania w praktyce).

----------


## uciu

> uciu,
> Budowa imponująca. Zbiornik może być w pomieszczeniu tzw. gospodarczym (nie jest głośny). Z praktyki wiem, że zawsze jest za małe.


no właśnie :Smile:  Jeśli bedzie miejsce w gospodarczym, które nie jest duże bo to malutki domek, to tam umieszcze zbiornik. Jeśli jednak nie bedzie miejsca to bede musiał go dać do studni. 

Wszystko zależy od bojlera - czy bedzie mógł być na dole (bo łazienka jest na górze). Jeśli tak to ze zbirnikiem hydroforowym bedzie ciezko, jeśli nie to problem sie sam rozwiąże :Smile: 

Dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## free_shop

Dusigrosz2000,
Zajmuję się uzdatnianiem wody.
Płytka studnia (kilka metrów) - warunki anaerobowe, woda może być bez żelaza i manganu, ale woda może być zanieczyszczona ściekami z szamba sąsiadów, skład wody zmienia się w zależności od pory roku itd.
Głęboka studnia - przeważnie ma żelazo i mangan. W przypadku zbiornika hydroforowego przeponowego należy zastosować filtry ze złożem katalitycznym tzw "Greensand", złoże jest jest jednym z najlepszych na rynku, ale ma swoje wady: koszty inwestycji, koszty eksploatacji.
W przypadku zbiornika hydroforowego bezprzeponowego instaluje się tzw. aspirator (napowietrzacz, zwężkę Venturi'ego, jak zwał tak zwał). Zasysa powietrze, utlenia żelazo i mangan, uzupełnia poduszkę powietrzną (nie ma potrzeby uzupełniania powietrza, a wręcz przeciwnie, trzeba go usunąć instalując kaloryferowy odpowietrznik automatyczny).
W sumie wychodzi taniej: zbiornik tańszy i trwalszy, zamiast sprężarki - aspirator + odpowietrznik (koszt ok. 250 zł), tańsze filtry do wody (inwesatycja + eksploatacja).
Wybór należy oczywiście do Klienta.

----------


## uciu

*free_shop* mam wiec do Ciebie prośbę - napisz mi co mam dokładnie kupić i o co zapytać bym potem nie miał z tym problemów. 

Wody w studni nie mam przebadanej bo liczą sobie za to 600zł w sanepidzie. Działka znajduje sie na pograniczu jury krak-częst i kielecczyzny tak wiec wode mam raczej zasadową no co wskazuje biały osad w czajniku. Przy wierceniu studni tez była sama biała skała.

Aha w domu bedą kaloryfery jesli ma to znaczenie.

Dzięki

----------


## free_shop

Biały osad w czajniku wynika z twardości wody (wapń, magnez). Jeżeli jest kremowy, rudy lub brązowy, jest również żelazo (ew. mangan).
Sanepid jest drogi, spróbuj spytać w firmach z filtrami, Analiza fizykochemiczna powinna kosztować ok. 200-250 zł. Warto ją zrobić aby uniknąć późniejszych kłopotów. W firmie z filtrami pomogą zinterpretować wyniki.
W przypadku wody do c.o. ważna jest twardość wody. Jeżeli napełnisz instalację i podgrzejesz wodę, sama się uzdatni; woda będzie odżelaziona, miękka i o wysokim pH. Ale to całe świństwo gdzieś się odłoży.
Najtańszym rozwiązaniem (w miarę skutecznym) jest np. wstawienie w instalację c.o. filtra tzw. "narurowego" z wkładem zmiękczającym i włączenie (na zimnej wodzie) pompki cyrkulacyjnej np. przez 24 h. Wkład wybierze żelazo, mangan, usunie wapń i magnez. Dzięki temu nie będzie odkładał się w instalacji kamień kotłowy, który jest złym przewodnikiem ciepła.
Analiza wody koniecznie!!!
Unikniesz w ten sposób późniejszych kłopotów i pytań w rodzaju: dlaczego instalacja mi koroduje, dlaczego mam tak duże koszty podgrzewania ciepłej wody itp.

----------


## marcin_u

Bede zabierał sie za kopanie studni z kregow betonowych. wiem ze trzeba podkopywac krag zeby sie powoli zapadał i nałozyc nastepny i dalej podkopywac...i tu sie robi problem!
Krag betonowy 1000x600 wazy 500kg...jak go nałozyc na kolejny krag nie uzywajac dzwigu?? jak to robia na wsi ze kopia studnie bez dzwigu? Czy do tej czynnosci trzeba kilku ludzi (chyba z 6osob) zeby nalozyc?
Moze ktos poda jakies wskazowki jak to zrobic nie angazujac pol rodziny (bo bedzie problem zeby na chwile codziennie zwolywac kilka osob).
Moze znacie jakies strony z opisami jak dokladnie robic studnie i jaki sprzet uzywac oprocz saperki..

----------


## beton44

po pierwsze odradzam kopanie studni bez kogoś kto to robił chociaż raz, lub przynajmniej widział jak kopią..../on pokieruje pracą i problem z kręgiem zniknie, naprawdę jest to najmniejszy problem przy kopaniu studni.../ - kopanie studni to praca niebezpieczna



a teraz na temat:


eee  krąg nie ma takiej masy


najwyżej pół tego...


2 osoby spokojnie sobie radzą z turlaniem i przewracaniem takiego kręgu... a mniej nie może być przy kopaniu, samemu nie da się kopać studni ze względów technologicznych i przede wszystkim: BEZPIECZEŃSTWA!!!


a kłaść go przecież będziesz gdy ten poprzedni się zagłębi w ziemię, nie trzeba go podnosić do góry...


radzę też przypomnieć sobie ze szkoły takie pojęcia :


maszyna prosta - dźwignia jednostronna/dwustronna  :ohmy:  


http://www.daktik.rubikon.pl/Slownic...yny_proste.htm

----------


## marcin_u

> po pierwsze odradzam kopanie studni bez kogoś kto to robił chociaż raz, lub przynajmniej widział jak kopią..../on pokieruje pracą i problem z kręgiem zniknie, naprawdę jest to najmniejszy problem przy kopaniu studni.../ - kopanie studni to praca niebezpieczna
> 
> 
> 
> a teraz na temat:
> 
> 
> eee  krąg nie ma takiej masy
> 
> ...


Studnie kopie do max 3,5m wiec nie bede wzywal fachowca bo dlaczego miałbym nie dac rady sam (z pomoca innej osoby)? lewych rak nie mam i checi mam..
Krag wazy tak jak napisałem ..tu mozna sobie sprawdzic http://www.bebeton.home.pl
Nie musze sobie przypominac co to jest dzwignia bo wiem!

----------


## beton44

http://www.bebeton.home.pl/


nie można sprawdzić  :Wink2:  


jest tam tylko zbiornik na gnojowicę masa 5000 kilogramów


MASA nie ciężar kilogram jest jednostką masy nie ciężaru


ciężaru jednostką jest niuton N 


to proponuję wobec tego sobie przypomnieć...

----------


## marcin_u

> http://www.bebeton.home.pl/
> 
> 
> nie można sprawdzić  
> 
> 
> jest tam tylko zbiornik na gnojowicę masa 5000 kilogramów
> 
> 
> ...


Mozna sprawdzic wchodzac w zakładke asortyment i wybierajac odpowiedni asortyment..

----------


## beton44

404 Not Found

 :ohmy:

----------


## kabietka

witam!!
Mąż kopiąc studnię w pierwszej kolejności wykopał dziurę większą od obwodu kręgu a nastepnie przy pomocy spychacza osadził kręgi w wykopanym otworze. Pasy  parciane załozone na krąg i doczepiona do nich stalowa lina podwieszona na łyżce spychacz.
Kręgi osodzono bezproblemowo  :big grin:  
Na działce mamy twardą glinę tak wiec kopanie pod kręgi i osadzanie ich było  bezpieczne   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## marcin_u

Kopie studnie i na paczatku bylo ok..w tej chwili po wpuszczeniu okolo 2m kregow w dol (woda jest na 80cm ppt) woda tak szybko naplywa ze nie da sie juz kopac.wpusciłem do studni pompe ktora caly czas wypompowuje wode ale to nic nie daje bo nowa woda naplywajac zamula mi piaskiem i co wykopie to woda naniesie piasku i stoje w miejscu...
Juz nie wiem co mam robic zeby wkopac jeszcze 2 kregi (1,2m)??
Moze podacie jakis sposob zeby wykopac glebiej??
Moze polecicie mi kogos z Zielonej Gory lub okolic zeby to zrobil bo jak narazie co dzwonilem to zajmuja sie tylko glebinowymi lub maja wolne terminy dopiero w lutym...

----------


## retrofood

Witam.

O kopaniu studni na forum już pisałem. poszukajcie. Dodam tylko, że mieszy mnie użycie dwigu. Otóż to sie robi tak, ze kršg trzeba zatoczyć na miejsce kopania (to nie jest ciężko, a można użyć dršżka). I kopie się w rodku kręgu, który stopniowo zagłębia się. Po zrównaniu się górnej krawędzi z otaczajšcym terenem *kopišcy wychodzi ze studni*, a na "zanurzony" w ziemi kršg wtacza się następny, ustawia i ... kopie się dalej. Ustawiać następny wolno tylko wtedy, jak osoby nie ma wewnštrz, bo zdarzały się wypadki pęknięcia i rozsypania kręgu, a gruz wtedy mógłby kopišcemu rozbić głowę.

Niestety, gdy woda napływa w iloci większej lub równej wypompowywanej, kopanie jest w zasadzie niemożliwe. Chociaż słyszałem kiedy o firmach, które wykorzystywały napływajšcš wodę z piaskiem i zamiast kopać narzędziami to specjalnymi pompami wtryskiwały cinieniowo tš mieszankę spowrotem pod kršg betonowy. Wtedy następowało gwałtowne "rozwodnienie" ziemi i kršg osiadał zanurzajšc się coraz więcej. Ale to było w latach 80-tych. Teraz nie wiem, czy sš takie firmy.
Innš metodš jest zamrażanie ziemi ( złoża wodnego) wokół studni tak, jak się kopie szyby kopalniane. przydałby się specjalista z Kopalni w Bogdance. Ci to majš dowiadczenie!!! przecież parę razy ich zalało.

----------


## marcin_u

> Witam.
> 
> Niestety, gdy woda napływa w iloci większej lub równej wypompowywanej, kopanie jest w zasadzie niemożliwe. Chociaż słyszałem kiedy o firmach, które wykorzystywały napływajšcš wodę z piaskiem i zamiast kopać narzędziami to specjalnymi pompami wtryskiwały cinieniowo tš mieszankę spowrotem pod kršg betonowy. Wtedy następowało gwałtowne "rozwodnienie" ziemi i kršg osiadał zanurzajšc się coraz więcej. Ale to było w latach 80-tych. Teraz nie wiem, czy sš takie firmy.
> Innš metodš jest zamrażanie ziemi ( złoża wodnego) wokół studni tak, jak się kopie szyby kopalniane. przydałby się specjalista z Kopalni w Bogdance. Ci to majš dowiadczenie!!! przecież parę razy ich zalało.


Probowałem dzis walczyc za pomoca strazy pozarnej.Pod cisnieniem byla wpompowywana woda pod kregi a druga pompa wypompowywała wode z piachem...i niestety po chwili pompa zapchała sie piachem i nic z tego nie wyszlo.Chlopaki zwineli sprzet i na tym sie skonczyło.
Metoda zamrazania ziemi w moim terenie jest raczej nie dostepna i pewnie zbyt droga.
Juz nie wiem jak kopac dalej?! Chce jeszcze wpuscic 2 kregi (1,2m) ale robi sie to zbyt trudne.
Podajcie jakis jeszcze sposob lub namiar do studniaza ktory dziala kolo Zielonej Gory i zajmuje sie studniami kopanymi (bo do tych co dzwonilem to tylko wierca)

----------


## beton44

a po co walczyć???

przecież już masz wodę w studni /głębokość studni ok 2m, woda na 0,8m/ ....


i to niegłęboko 80 cm będzie można wiaderko napełnić trzymając je w ręce i schylając się do studni... nie trzeba jakichś kołowrotów itp...

----------


## marcin_u

> a po co walczyć???
> 
> przecież już masz wodę w studni....
> 
> 
> i to niegłęboko 80 cm będzie można wiaderko napełnić trzymając je w ręce i schylając się do studni... nie trzeba jakichś kołowrotów itp...


Tak wody jest na okolo 1m. Ale chce pobierac wode z troche wiekszej glebokosci zeby byla jeszcze bardziej przefiltrowana,a przedewszystkim zeby jej stan byl wiekszy zeby szybko nie oproznic studni zeby miec w zapasie nie 1m3 a 2m3 wody. Pobieranie wody z dna tez sie wiaze z tym ze pompa bedzie zasysała piach z dna i mimo ze zastosuje sie filtr to sie zamuli woda i sam filtr,tak wiec chce pobierac wode min 0,5m od dna i zeby tej wody byl jakis zapas.

----------


## chineseBox

Powierzchnia działki wynosi 1300 m2 studniarz & różczkarz (w jednej osobie) określił gdzie jest żyła wodna oraz jej głębokość na podstawie studni wcześniej wykonanej w odległości ok. 300m na 18-20m. Okazało się, że na mojej działce jest woda, lecz bardzo słabo napływa (praktycznie nie można z niej korzystać) przy wykorzystaniu pompy ręcznej tzw. Abisynki, a tym bardziej głębinowej. 

PYTANIE – czy na w/w działce woda może występować na różnych głębokościach  bo studniarz twierdzi, że jest woda w tym miejscu lecz przypuszczalnie na 60m skoro jej nie było na 18-20

PYTANIE – czy jest sens zatrudniania radiestety, aby rozstrzygnąć na jakiej głębokości ta woda rzeczywiście jest. Jaka jest odpowiedzialność radiestety za wydaną opinię?

----------


## marcin_u

Ostatnio kopalem studnie w 4 osoby na pełnych obrotach+pompa do wypompowywania wody i w ciagu 6godz nawet 5cm nie udalo nam sie obnizyc kregow.kopiac wewnatrz zapadala nam sie ziemia na zewnatrz i caly czas stalismy w miejscu.Na dnie robi sie kurzawka i mimo wypompowywania wody nachodzi nowa woda ktora niesie ze soba piach..
Poniewaz ziemia sie juz sporo pozapadała wkolo studni wymyslilem ze obkopie koparka(bo recznie pewnie nie dam rady)studnie po zewnetrznej stronie i powrzucam w ten wykop worki (takie od ziemniakow..z tworzywa nie jutowe)z piachem.Worki chce powrzyucac zeby do studni naplywala tylko woda bez piachu(a jak bedzie naplywal to w duzo miejszej ilosci).
Czy po wrzuceniu workow uda mi sie kopac dalej zeby nie zamulalo mi piachem wew. studni z zewnetrznej strony kregow?
Chce wkopac jeszcze 1krag i zeby pierwszy krag nie byl caly zasypany piachem od wew.
Jak myslicie czy to zda egzamin?
Czy takie worki nie beda mi psuły wody i jakos jej szkodzic jak zostana tam na zawsze?
Worki sa z jakiegos tworzywa a plastk rozklada sie bardzo dlugo w ziemi wiec mi sie wydaje ze nie zrobi sie z niego cos szkodzacego wodzie?
Poradzcie cos...

A to jest rysunek jak by to mialo wygladac.
Prawa strona jak wyglada teraz,a lewa strona tak jak chce zrobic..i potem to zasypac do rowni z ziemia.


Ps.studnia lekko pochylila mni sie w 1 strone i caly czac ostatnio podkopywalem z 1strony(z tej ktora jest wyzej) i studnia osiadala mi na calym obwodzie(jezeli mozna nazwac to zaglebianiem..5cm) i w dalszym ciagu jest pochylona w ta sama strone..i juz nie wiem jak ja wyprostowac.Moze jak koparka mi ja odkopie to wtedy sie wyrowna)
Studnia jest zaglebiona na 4kregi czyli 2,4m

----------


## Geno

było posłuchać rad.....

----------


## marcin_u

> było posłuchać rad.....


o ktorej radzie mowisz bo wydaje mi sie ze robilem wszystko jak sie powinno tylko natura zwycieza narazie bo warunki trudne i specyficzne.

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Geno
> 
> było posłuchać rad.....
> 
> 
> o ktorej radzie mowisz bo wydaje mi sie ze robilem wszystko jak sie powinno tylko natura zwycieza narazie bo warunki trudne i specyficzne.


..aby  pozostawić komus robotę kto się zna i robi to długi czas bo to nie jest najbezpieczniejsze zajęcie i bywa zaskakujące, ludzie giną w 1  metrowych wykopach...

Nie będe tu pouczał Ciebie dalej bo niewiele pomogę..

Zastosowałeś nóż zagłębiający?

----------


## marcin_u

> Napisał marcin_u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Geno
> 
> ...


Co to jest noz zaglebiajacy..moze wyjasnisz?
A jezeli chodzi fachowcow w mojej okolicy to zajmuja sie tylko glebionowkami,a ci co niby kopia studnie kregowe to jak slysza jakie sa warunki to nagle nie maja czasu itp..wiec pozostaje mi walka we wlasnym zakresie.
Jezeli chodzi o bezpieczenstwo to uwazam na to bo nie wchodzi nikt do rowu wokol kregow zeby go nie zasypalo a jak sie kopie to wyciagajacy urobek stoja na rozciagnietych dlugich drabinach ktore leza miedzy brzegami wykopu.a wew kregow jest dosc bezpiecznie bo kregi trzymaja ziemie.

----------


## WojtekSz

marcin_u:
mam usiebie studnie kopana w kurzawce. Tyle, ze nie robiłem tego sam ale znalazłem specjaliste od kopania studni i to takiego który miał odpowiedni sprzet tzn świder workowy. Wyszukałem go przez lokalnych (w promieniu 50km) sprzedawców kręgów
pozdrawiam

----------


## marcin_u

WojtekSz-niestety ja szukałem kogos do kopania studni w takich warunkach..i nic nie znalazlem.
Ponizej sa fotki z budowy studni:
Kopanie studni..na dnie widac gorke z niesionym piachem(kurzawka)przez wode

Obrywajaca sie ziemie po zewnetrznej czesci studni podczas kopania

Stan wody w studni(okolo 70cm ppt)..widac po lustrze wody ze kregi krzywo opadaly mimo kopania w ostatniej fazie tylko z 1 strony wyzszej


prosze o rady..jak dalej kopac i czy sposob z workami powinien zdac egzamin?

----------


## WojtekSz

Marcin:
dalsze kopanie bez specjalisty wyposazonego w świder workowy może być silnie utrudnione. Kopanie ręczne może byc trudne bo wypompowanie wody z dna studni powoduje powstanie różnicy siśnień wypychającej piasek z wodą do otworu studni. Im głębiej tym będzie trudniej. Rozwiązaniem jest świder workowy umozliwiający kopanie w sytuacji gdy w studni jest pełno wody co minimalizuje parcie kurzawki.
U mnie tez wystapiło podobne zarywanie sie gruntu dookoła studni, szczególnie jak rozpocząłem testowe wypompowywanie z niej wody. Średnica zapadania wynosiła ok 4m! Studniarz opowiadał, że kiedy kopał podobna studnie o powrzucano dookoła gałęzie to po pewnym czasie zaczęły wyłazić z piaskiem w studni w czasie dalszego kopania - a więc niestety nie liczyłbym, że worki o których wspomniałeś tutaj pomoga. Niestety kurzawka ma swoje prawa.
Może nie jest to łatwe do zaakceptowania ale w Twojej sytuacji musisz szukac specjalisty ze świdrem workowym - te diagnoze potwierdza zachowanie tych studniarzy o których wspomniałeś wczesniej. Oczywiście do odwaznych świat nalezy ale wówczas kopiąc dalej musiz koniecznie stosować zasady bezpieczeństwa: osoba ubezpieczająca cały czas na górze + pas bezpieczeństwa wokół siebie z lina uwiązana na górze. Pamietaj, że z kurzawką nie ma żartów! 
pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj marcin_u
Od startu zaznaczam, że nigdy takiej roboty nie wykonywałem. Można powiedzieć, że kompletnie się na tym nie znam, ale...
Piszesz, ze problem jest z przemieszczającym sie piaskiem. Pomyślałem sobie o geowłukninie. Zazwyczaj jest stosowana, gdy trzeba przepuścić wodę, a piachu czy ilaków -nie. Materiał jest tani i powszechnie dostępny.
Może tak jakoś?
Ten mechanizm wybierania piachu pod powierzchnią napierającej wody wydaje się dobrym pomysłem.
Adam M.

----------


## beton44

a tak od rzeczy ???


czy zamierzasz na tym terenie budować coś / oprócz studni/ może???



wtedy to dopiero będą problemy...

----------


## marcin_u

adam_mk: nie wiem w jaki sposob mialbym wykozystac geowłuknine?
Kopanie pod powierzchnia wody to by byl dobry sposob tylko jak to zrobic w wodzie ktora ma ponad 1m? chyba trzeba by bylo ponurkowac  :big grin:  
Chyba sprobuje sposob z workami z piachem ktore powrzucam do wykopu wokol studni..wykop powiekszy mi koparka i mysle ze bedzie nachodzila tylko woda do studni a piach w duzo mniejszym stopniu.Z woda sobie poradze bo bedzie caly czas pompa ja wypompowywala.
Duzo nie chce poglebic studni bo chcialbym wkopac 1 krag jeszcze (60cm) i zeby 1 krag nie byl zakopany w kurzawce.

beton44: tak zamierzam tam budowac dom..ale spod ławy bedzie powyzej wody,a badania gruntu wykazaly spora nosnosc gruntu.Woda w tej chwili po duzych opadach(byly oberwania chmury i naprawde spore opady) jest na 70cm a normalnie woda jest na 80-85cm ppt i raczej taki stan sie utrzymuje caly czas.
Wiec z budowa domu nie widze problemu poza tym ze troche wiecej wydam na izolacje fundamentu na wszelki wypadek

----------


## WojtekSz

adam_mk:
geowłóknina to niezły pomysł ale jest kłopot jak tym owinąc przestrzeń wokół studni. Problem może być tym wiekszy im większą miąższośc ma warstwa z kurzawką bo jesli to jest np 2m to wówczas problem jest spory  :smile: 

marcin_u:
worki nie pomoga jesli piasek jest zasysany z wilu kierunków. To że obniza sie powierzchnia przy studni nie oznacza, że tylko stamtąd. Może lepiej poszukac takich bardzo starych pomb budowlanych pompujących wode z piaskiem (pompy przeponowe?) i nie odpompowywac wody ze studni a tylko piasek z okolic dna a właściwie krawędzi studni. W sumie to nawet należałoby nalewać wode do studni aby nie było różnicy poziomów z woda o gruncie.

pozdrawiam

----------


## retrofood

> Ps.studnia lekko pochylila mni sie w 1 strone i caly czac ostatnio podkopywalem z 1strony(z tej ktora jest wyzej) i studnia osiadala mi na calym obwodzie(jezeli mozna nazwac to zaglebianiem..5cm) i w dalszym ciagu jest pochylona w ta sama strone..i juz nie wiem jak ja wyprostowac.Moze jak koparka mi ja odkopie to wtedy sie wyrowna)
> Studnia jest zaglebiona na 4kregi czyli 2,4m


Mówiłem, aby poszukać na forum, bo o tym pisałem.
*Jeżeli studnia pochyla się w jakš stronę, to należy podkopywać z tej strony NA którš się pochyla, czyli stronę niższš A NIE WYŻSZĽ!!!!!!!!.*

----------


## rusek007

> Napisał marcin_u
> 
>  Ps.studnia lekko pochylila mni sie w 1 strone i caly czac ostatnio podkopywalem z 1strony(z tej ktora jest wyzej) i studnia osiadala mi na calym obwodzie(jezeli mozna nazwac to zaglebianiem..5cm) i w dalszym ciagu jest pochylona w ta sama strone..i juz nie wiem jak ja wyprostowac.Moze jak koparka mi ja odkopie to wtedy sie wyrowna)
> Studnia jest zaglebiona na 4kregi czyli 2,4m
> 
> 
> Mówiłem, aby poszukać na forum, bo o tym pisałem.
> *Jeżeli studnia pochyla się w jakš stronę, to należy podkopywać z tej strony NA którš się pochyla, czyli stronę niższš A NIE WYŻSZĽ!!!!!!!!.*


Zgadza się, kiedyś mój kolega kopał studnię i też mnie zaskoczył tym, że należy podkopywać z tej strony co się przechyla

----------


## WojtekSz

warto sterowac pochylaniem się studni i od zewnatrz ja podpierać. Oczywiście mozna to robić jesli się wczesniej poszcególne kręgi pomocowało jeden do drugiego 
pozdrawiam

----------


## mc

Popełniłeś błąd dopuszczając do zapadania się ziemi wokół kręgów.Przy podkopywaniu ziemi pod nimi,a wTwoich warunkach przy wypływaniu kurzawki dopuścłeś do tego że kręgi "wisiały".Trzeba było obciążyć je,lub podbijać chociażby drewnianym klocem.Ale "mleko już się rozlało".Można uszczelnić workami,można gliną,Ale ile tego trzeba?A może taniej wydobyć kręgi i zacząć od nowa.

----------


## jabko

Ot zwykła dziura w ziemi kopana w XXI wieku a tyle problemów.   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> Ot zwykła dziura w ziemi kopana w XXI wieku a tyle problemów.  :lol:


Posłuchajcie mili moi,
Cały wiat na dziurach stoi!

----------


## marcin_u

> Popełniłeś błąd dopuszczając do zapadania się ziemi wokół kręgów.Przy podkopywaniu ziemi pod nimi,a wTwoich warunkach przy wypływaniu kurzawki dopuścłeś do tego że kręgi "wisiały".Trzeba było obciążyć je,lub podbijać chociażby drewnianym klocem.Ale "mleko już się rozlało".Można uszczelnić workami,można gliną,Ale ile tego trzeba?A może taniej wydobyć kręgi i zacząć od nowa.


łatwo powiedziec ze dopuscilem do zapadania ziemi wokol kregow..znacznie gorzej nie dopuscic do tego w takich warunkach.
Studnia po podkopaniu nie opadala tylko samoczynnie tylko pomagalismy jej rowniez udezajac młotem przez drewno...

----------


## marcin_u

> Mówiłem, aby poszukać na forum, bo o tym pisałem.
> *Jeżeli studnia pochyla się w jakš stronę, to należy podkopywać z tej strony NA którš się pochyla, czyli stronę niższš A NIE WYŻSZĽ!!!!!!!!.*


Wczesniej sie pytałem czy przypadkiem nie pomyliles sie piszac to..ale teraz widze ze to potwierdzasz. Strasznie to dziwne co piszesz bo na chłopski rozum to powinno sie podkopac strone ktora jest wyzej zeby poprostu opadla..jakos ciezko mi zrozumiec dlaczego jest odwrotnie??
Moze wyjasnisz to?
Bede musiał sprobowac podkopac z drugiej strony...

----------


## retrofood

> na chłopski rozum to powinno sie podkopac strone ktora jest wyzej zeby poprostu opadla..jakos ciezko mi zrozumiec dlaczego jest odwrotnie??


Przesunięcie górnego kręgu w osi poziomej jest niemożliwe. Podkopujšc stronę niższš kręgu dolnego *przesuwasz go* w stronę kopania, a wraz z nim inne kręgi, które w ten sposób prostujš całš konstrukcję.

----------


## WojtekSz

retrofood
dobrze to wyjasniłeś  :smile:  ale jesli dobrze to rozumiem, to rozwiązanie zadzaiała jesli kręgi sa ze soba w miarę sztywno połaczone bo innaczej to studnia pęknie - czy tak? A jak pęknie to tamtędy będzie wlewać się woda?
 pozdrawiam

----------


## retrofood

> retrofood
> dobrze to wyjasniłeś :) ale jesli dobrze to rozumiem, to rozwiązanie zadzaiała jesli kręgi sa ze soba w miarę sztywno połaczone bo innaczej to studnia pęknie - czy tak? A jak pęknie to tamtędy będzie wlewać się woda?
>  pozdrawiam


Jeli się kopie "cięgiem", a tylko takš metodę dopuszczam, to wokól naszych kręgów jest doć zmiękczonej i poruszonej ziemi, aby przesunięcie kręgów było możliwe. I nie muszš być specjalnie spajane. To ich masa własna gwarantuje ich osuwanie się i kierowanie tam, gdzie chce kopišcy.
Nie wiem, jak to widzš wielcy teoretycy od studzien, ale u nas na wsi betony uszczelniało się betonem (albo i nie) dopiero po wykonaniu całej studni, od wewnštrz. Tyle, na ile było to możliwe. A w większoci studni kręgi nie były niczym łšczone, po prostu stały sobie jeden na drugim. I nie było problemu do czasu, kiedy na wsi pojawiły się łazienki i nieszczelne szamba. Ale to był poczštek lat siedemdziesištych ubiegłego wieku.

----------


## WojtekSz

retrofood:
1. generalnie uważam, że studnia kopana to jest to!
2. moje doświadczenia z budową studni to towarzyszenie przy budowie dwóch studni (u brata i u mnie) w tym roku. Kopał je przy uzyciu wiertła workowego człowiek z duzym doświadczeniem. Obie studnie zbudowane z kręgów fi 1000x500wys na głębokość po ok 7m kazda. Poziom wody gruntowej od 1,2m od pow ziemi. Od ok 2m od pow ziemi zaczyna się kurzawka. Kopanie trwało długo bo kurzawka dawała nieźle popalić  :smile: 
2. Jak z nim rozmawiałem to zalecał aby conajmnej pierwsze kilka kręgów mocowac ze sobą drutem i połaczenie uszczeklniac mocną zaprawą cementową. Dla kolejnych kręgów już tylko zaprawa uszcelniająca. Uzasadnieniem była mozliwosć sterowania pionem studni jesli poszcególne kręgi tworzyły całość bo jak bez połaczenia działania na dolny krąg nie musiały przenosić się na kręgi ustawione wyżej. Pion korygowany był już od samego poczatku bo tak jest najłatwiej - im głębiej tym korygowanie mniej możliwe.
3. uszcelnianie potem nie wchodziło w grę bo zalezało nam na conajmniej 4m słupa wody w studni aby mieć w studni od razu zbirnik zabezpieczający zapas na czas intensywnego poboru (np w czasie podlewania), oczywiście ten zbiornik jest samouzupełniający się z czasem  :smile: 

a tak to wyglądało w trakcie prac (do zagłębienia jeszce było ze 2 metry):

widac sławetny świder workowy no i konstrukcje stojaka do jego obsługi.

pozdrawiam

----------


## retrofood

Szanowny WojtkuSz!!!

1. Też tak uważam.
2. Wszystko się zgadza, gdyż mówimy trochę o różnych studniach. ja opisuję studnię budowana z kręgów fi 1000 x 1000 mo znacznej masie własnej, a przede wszystkim budowanej na terenach *o niskim poziomie wód gruntowych*. Tu woda (wilgoć) zaczyna się gdzie od 7 metra poniżej poziomu gruntu. U nas studnię kopiš saperkš.
2. Oczywicie, że pion koryguje się od poczštku. trzeba tego pilnować, bo im dłuższa "rura" z kręgów tym trudniej. Dlatego u fachowców nie trzeba spajać kręgów, bo odchyłki sš minimalne i wychwytywane na bieżšco. Kto tego nie widzi niech mierzy poziomicš, lub pionem.
3. To też jest wynikiem sytuacji. Przy kurzawce - oczywiste, że tak trzeba.

A trójnóg prawidłowy.

PS. Formę do takich kręgów mam w stodole.

----------


## mc

Jeżeli dobrze widzę na zdjęciu,to krąg powinien być nie tą stroną opuszczany /t.zw. felc-na zewnątrz/.
Wiem,że nie jest łatwo je opuszczać,ale to jest warunek,
że na zewnątrz nic się nie będzie działo.Można też podważać je łomem na połączeniach,oczywiście zaczynając od dołu.W kurzawce trudno utrzymać pion,a jeżeli zrobi się odchylenie,to niestety tak już zostanie.Kopałem studnię u siebie w warunkach nie lepszych,cały czas płynny piasek,na gł.3m natrafiłem na kłody drewna,widocznie to pradolina rzeki.

----------


## marcin_u

> widac sławetny świder workowy no i konstrukcje stojaka do jego obsługi.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Widze na zdjeciu ze ten swider to raczej nie skaplikowane urzadzenie..ale czy masz moze jakis dokladniejsze fotki lub opisy tego urzadzenia zeby mozna bylo sobie taki zrobic? Na jakiej on zasadzie dziala? Prosze o jakies wskazowki...

----------


## retrofood

> Jeżeli dobrze widzę na zdjęciu,to krąg powinien być nie tą stroną opuszczany /t.zw. felc-na zewnątrz/.
> Wiem,że nie jest łatwo je opuszczać,ale to jest warunek,
> że na zewnątrz nic się nie będzie działo.Można też podważać je łomem na połączeniach,oczywiście zaczynając od dołu.W kurzawce trudno utrzymać pion,a jeżeli zrobi się odchylenie,to niestety tak już zostanie.Kopałem studnię u siebie w warunkach nie lepszych,cały czas płynny piasek,na gł.3m natrafiłem na kłody drewna,widocznie to pradolina rzeki.


Fakt. Felc ma być na zewnštrz.

----------


## WojtekSz

mc:
retrofood:
ouuuuuups - znaczy sie trzeba teraz całą studnię odwrócic  :smile: 

marcin_u:

widok świdra w załaczeniu:

na końca długiego (przedłużanego wg potrzeb trzpienia) przyspawane są dwa trójkatne kształtowniki (np z wygietych resorów - to musi być mocne bo musi poradzić sobie z kamieniami) do których obwodu dospawany jest drut fi6mm na który nadziewa się worek i dodatkowo obwiązuje drutem zbrojeniowym. W efekcie powstaja dwie kieszenie (po jednym worku na każdą stronę). w górnej cześci skręcana poprzeczka na którą nadziewa sie dwa kawłki rurki i juz mozna kręcić.
Długość trzpienia dobiera się do głębokości wiercenia.
Konstrukcja prosta ale skuteczna. Łatwo się tym nie pracuje ale mozna kopać nawet jak jest kurzawka
pozdrawiam

----------


## marcin_u

WojtekSz: Czy ten swider wyglada mniej wiecej tak jak narysowałem (tak to zrozumiałem 

Powiedz mi jak duze musza byc te trojkaty i worki do nich przymocowane?
Czy worki maja byc np polipropylenowe takie jak np do ziemniakow?
Czy tym swidrem pracuje sie w ten sposob ze kreci sie nim i po napelnieniu workow piaskiem wyciaga sie pelne?
Jaka jest technika wybierania piachu? 
Czy piach wybiera sie po brzegu kregow czy po srodku?
Troche mecze cie pytaniami ale musze sobie jakos poradzic z moja studnia..z gory dzieki

----------


## WojtekSz

Marcin_u:
nie widze żadnego rysunku więc odpowiadam na pytania tak jak są:
- średnica zewnetrzna powstałego świdra powinna byc podobna do średnicy wewnetrznej studni pomniejszonej o ok 5cm.
- tak, worki polipropylenowe jak dla ziemniaków
- tak, wkładamy świdr do otworu, kręcimy kilka razy aż napełnia sie worki i wówczas wyciągamy na powierzchnię (do wyciagania słuzu kołowrót - te worki wypełnione woda z piaskiem ważą kilkadziesiatkg!) podczas wyciagania nastepuje pierwsze odcedzenie wody z mieszanki wodno piaskowej. Po wyjęciu świdra jest odciągany na bok gdzue wysypuje się piasek. Dla umozliwienia kręcenia świdra w otworze do czego potrzeba dwóch chłopów z parą w rękach buduje sie pomost naokoło studni tak aby zapadający się piasek nie przeszkadzał.

- piasek wybieramy z wnetrza studni (bo średnica świdra jest podobna do średnicy otworu studni), czasami nieco po pbliżej prawej lub lewej strony np sterując tak jak to omawiane było nieco czesniej na tym wątku
pozdrawiam

----------


## Franek Dolas

WojtekSz,
U mnie kopał chyba ten sam fachowiec   :smile:  
W kazdym razie sprzet mial bardzo podobny i metody tez. Wiązał kręgi na dole drutem i betonował je, później wyżej już tylko beton. 
Marcin_u, mam nadzieję że ci sie uda dokonczyć studnie. Kopanie z zewnątrz kregów nic nie da w takim terenie bo poprostu będzie powiekszać sie tylko srednica wykopu, a twoje kregi (studnia) straca stabilność.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## WojtekSz

Franek Dolas:
jeśli miał na imie Marek i czasami kłopoty typowe dla specjalistów budowlanych  :wink:  to pewnie ten sam.
Cokolwiek by było - studnię mam  :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kejt

Pozdrawiam.
Budujemy się w okolicach Warszawy.
Czy może ktoś polecić kto dobrze, niedrogo, i sprawnie kopał u niego studnię głębinową.
Poradzcie na co mam zwracać uwagę przy wykonawstwie i proszę powiedzcie coś na ww.temat.
Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Przemyśl ten problem raz jeszcze. Głębinówki się wierci. Chcesz kopać te 50m?  :ohmy:  
Siedzisz w niecce Warszawskiej i jak gdzie, ale możesz mieć wodę naście metrów pod trawnikiem a lustro ze 4m ppt.
Adam M.

----------


## Kejt

Witam.
No jasne,że chodzi mi o wiercenie.  :Lol:  
Wybacz za mały błąd, który wkradł mi się w trakcie pisania.
Ponawiam pytania jak wyżej - z poprawką / oczywiście / ,że wiercona studnia a nie kopana.  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Popętaj się po sąsiadach. Jak będzie trzeba, to z załącznikiem. Pozaglądaj do studni kopanych pogadaj o wierconych. Może ktoś z okolicy Ci jaki kwit pokaże. Wiesz, żelazo, mangan i te de.
Odmanganianie jest gorsze niż dodatkowe 10m odwiertu. Pogoogluj i popytaj o ceny. są od 60 do 250 za m odwiertu. W zależności czy skała czy piach i czy z rurami osłonowymi czy bez (czy wliczają je, bo wkłada się zawsze).
Wiele sie tu oczytałem tego tematu, bo sam planuję głębinówką (tuż nad brzegiem rzeczki!!!  :Lol:  ). Jest co czytać, tylko szkuaczkę trzeba troche podręczyć, bo bywa niemrawa.
Jeszcze jedno! Może wypali. Skocz do lokalnej melioracji. Mają mapy geolo, bo muszą i tam są faceci z odpowiednimi pieczątkami. Jak przekroczysz te magiczne 30m wgłąb to będziesz musiał mieć odpowiedni kwit z pieczęcią (prawo wodne). Tam może być ktoś, kto pomoże. Jego fach na jego terenie.
 Może coś pomogłem. Powodzenia.
Pozdrawiam Adam, M.

----------


## Kejt

Dzięki - bardzo wyczerpująco.
Pozdrawiam.Kaśka.  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

O ja niekumaty!  :oops:  
Ty dziewczynka jesteś!  :Lol:  
Wróżę sukces! Poczaruj. Polatają i z najgłębszej szafy wydłubią co trzeba!  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## czajnik

Obawiam się, że jak przekroczysz 30 metrów, to będą większe problemy, niż pisze adammk. To już nie prawo wodne ale raczej prawo geologiczne i górnicze.

----------


## adam_mk

Jednak prawo wodne.
"niezwyczajne" kożystanie z wody, bo "zwyczajne" jest do tych 30m.
Operat wodnoprawny, pozwolenie wodnoprawne. Te kwity.
Adam M.

----------


## retrofood

Eeeeee tam. Kobity mają szczęście. na pewno skończy się na 29 metrze  :Wink2:

----------


## NOTO

Czy ze studni kopanej może być woda co się do podlewania ogórdka nie nadaje ?

----------


## retrofood

Czy widziałeś w Polsce coś, co być nie może?

----------


## adam_mk

Tak.  :Lol:  Jest podobno takie miejsce w Siemianowicach, gdzie w studni można by było film wywołać!  :Lol:  Ale tam jest księżycowy krajobraz. Nikt tam się nie osiedla.

Jak w koło masz drzewa i krzaczki to jest dobrze. Da sie podlewać.
Czy da się też pić, to Ci Sanepid powie.

Adam M.

----------


## mikimka

Kejt, dlaczego nie chcesz podłączyć się do wodociągu? Nie ma w pobliżu?
Woda z głębokości ok 30 m (z utworów czwartorzędowych) jest zazwyczaj zażelaziona ponad normę i trzeba ją uzdatniać. Warto przeanalizować przed wierceniem ewentualne koszty uzdatniania wody, a przede wszystkim podpytać w wodociągach o jakość wody z podobnych ujęć, może ktoś z sąsiadów ma taka studnię i może Ci pomóc?.
Na głębszą studnię potrzebne jest pozwolenie wodnoprawne, ale nie jest to jakaś skomplikowana procedura.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## NOTO

> Tak.  Jest podobno takie miejsce w Siemianowicach, gdzie w studni można by było film wywołać!  Ale tam jest księżycowy krajobraz. Nikt tam się nie osiedla.
> 
> Jak w koło masz drzewa i krzaczki to jest dobrze. Da sie podlewać.
> Czy da się też pić, to Ci Sanepid powie.
> 
> Adam M.


Trawa rośnie (na razie). wkoło jest sporo stawów hodowlanych. Lustro wody blisko. Tak więc powinno być OK. Woda będzie tylko do ogódka i może samochodu  :smile:

----------


## Kejt

Witam.
Rzeczywiście jest wodociąg, ale sąsiedzi mówią, że woda  leci brązowa i podłączenie drogo kosztuje.
Na pytanie ile milkną.
Ile płaciliście za podłączenie i ile kosztuje 1 m3 ?
Pozdrawiam Kaśka.  :big grin:

----------


## Leesou

Witaj
Koszt wywiercenia studni w moim przypadku to 100 zł/mb Firma jest z okolic Nieporętu. Jeśli chcesz namiary to wyślij do mnie maila. Ja wierciłem 2 studnie: jedną bez rury osłonowej (abisynkę fi 50) 12mb za 60zł/mb. Drugą studnię na drugiej działce już zrobiłem w rurze osłnowej fi 110 za cenę 100zł/mb. Nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz ale w okolicach Nieporętu im głębiej tym woda gorsza. Nie polecam również rożdżkarzy - Ci to dopiero mają fantazję a i ze 2 stówy za te wymysły czasem potrafią krzyknąć :)
Co do fachowców od wiercenia studni to pragnę dodać że znają się prawie wszyscy w całej Polsce. A wiem to stąd że trochę jeżdżę po kraju i jak byłem na etapie budowy studni to spisywałem numery telefonów z ogłoszeń typu STUDNIE. A gdy już dzwoniłem do 5 czy szóstego studniarza i podawałem nazwę miejscowości to ten się pytał czy czasami nie rozmawiałem z jego kolegą np. z Siedlec bo ten kolega mu narajał moją studnię.
A własna studnia to własna woda - niezależna od wodociągu. Ciekawe co zrobisz gdy zaprosisz na imprezkę gości (tak z 10-20 osób) wszyscy pojedzą, popiją i okaże się, że... jest awaria wodociągu i wody brak. Ja to przeżyłem. Jak myślisz dlaczego wydałem kasę na studnię?

----------


## basset

> Witaj
> Koszt wywiercenia studni w moim przypadku to 100 zł/mb Firma jest z okolic Nieporętu. Jeśli chcesz namiary to wyślij do mnie maila. Ja wierciłem 2 studnie: jedną bez rury osłonowej (abisynkę fi 50) 12mb za 60zł/mb. Drugą studnię na drugiej działce już zrobiłem w rurze osłnowej fi 110 za cenę 100zł/mb. Nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz ale w okolicach Nieporętu im głębiej tym woda gorsza. Nie polecam również rożdżkarzy - Ci to dopiero mają fantazję a i ze 2 stówy za te wymysły czasem potrafią krzyknąć 
> Co do fachowców od wiercenia studni to pragnę dodać że znają się prawie wszyscy w całej Polsce. A wiem to stąd że trochę jeżdżę po kraju i jak byłem na etapie budowy studni to spisywałem numery telefonów z ogłoszeń typu STUDNIE. A gdy już dzwoniłem do 5 czy szóstego studniarza i podawałem nazwę miejscowości to ten się pytał czy czasami nie rozmawiałem z jego kolegą np. z Siedlec bo ten kolega mu narajał moją studnię.
> A własna studnia to własna woda - niezależna od wodociągu. Ciekawe co zrobisz gdy zaprosisz na imprezkę gości (tak z 10-20 osób) wszyscy pojedzą, popiją i okaże się, że... jest awaria wodociągu i wody brak. Ja to przeżyłem. Jak myślisz dlaczego wydałem kasę na studnię?


Jak wygladaja rury ktore wpuszcza sie w glebinowke?

----------


## Leesou

Studnia to rura fi 110. U mnie wpuszczona na głębokość 25m*. Ostatni odcinek (ok. 3mb) tej rury jest ponawiercany i owinięty drobną siatką. To jest filtr. W tąrurę wpuszczoną mam pompę głębinową na 18m*. Woda podchodzi do 14m* ale na wszelki wypadek wpuściłem głębiej. Do pompy podłączona jest rura PCV fi 50.

*-wymiary od poziomu ziemi wgłąb.

----------


## aaalicja

U mnie studnia wiercona była na głęb. 14 m. Woda pokazała się na dziesiątym metrze.  Działka leży w odl. 300 m od rzeczki. Za 1mb płaciłam 70 zł w 2004 roku (okolice Otwocka).
Woda w całej okolicy jest bardzo zażelaziona, u mnie też. Do picia się nie nadaje. Nie badałam jej w Sanepidzie, bo "zaśpiewali" sobie ok.500 zł za badanie, działka jest rekreacyjna, wodę do picia przywozimy w butlach.
Ci, którzy tu się pobudowali musieli zainstalować odżelaziacze, ale i to niewiele daje - pranie jest żółte    :sad:

----------


## aniajanek

Ja również chciałam mieć wałsną wodę, bo latem na moim terenie jest mniej wody z wodociągu, poza tym chciałam podlewać w przyszłości ogród tyle ile chcę.(okolice Warszawy)
Na teren działki przyjechał różdżkarz, tam gdzie mała być woda niewiele jej było, a właściwie było  tyle że mogła to być studnia kręgowa. Koszt kopania i materiałów wcale nie mały, a jeszcze koszt wywiezienia tyego co się wykopie. 
Dlatego podeszłam do tego profesjonalnie Zaprosiłam geofizyka na teren działki, dokonał pomiarów i tam gdzie wskazal była woda - duża i dobra. Koszt 500,00 zł. Wadą tego jest to, że woda jest w miejscu , które mnie się nie podoba - źródełko w moim ogrodzie, moim zdaniem powinno być w innym miejscu.
Nstępnie przyjechała ekipa i systemem hydraulicznym wywiercono studnię na tylu metrach ile wskazał geofizyk - 28 m. Nie zniszczono terenu działki i trwało to 2-3 godziny. Wodę tą możesz rozprowadzić po całm ogrodzie, a hydrofor umieścić w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym lub  garażu. Prawdą jest,ze jeżleli woda będzie głębiej niż 30 m,  będziesz musiał występować o zgodę.

----------


## kristofsen

Zamierzam wywiercić studnie w okolicy Piaseczna k.Wawy i z wywiadu przeprowadzonego koszt za 1 metr to około 120zł Podobno i po 100 można znaleźć fachowców. To cena za rure 100mm Abisynki to podobno na działce sie sprawdzają i tylko w przypadku gdy lustro wody jest płycej niż 7 m

----------


## retrofood

> Abisynki to podobno na działce sie sprawdzają i tylko w przypadku gdy lustro wody jest płycej niż 7 m


"Praw fizyki pan nie zmienisz i nie bądź pan rura" - Jan Kobuszewski
Przecież nie da się zassać wody z głębokości (teoria) ponad 10 m. Tego uczyli w podstawówce.
A przy większych głębokościach w rurę wpuszcza się pompę *tłoczącą*.
Wot i cała zagadka.

----------


## wartownik

> "Praw fizyki pan nie zmienisz ...


Tak sie zastanawiam , dlaczego studnie odchylaja  sie  od pionu , w niektorych o cala srednice .

Z jednej z moich dwoch studni wyplywal kiedys strumien , czy sa jeszcze takie studnie ?

Wiosna kiedys w ogrodzie tryskaly fontanny wody , tak do jednego metra wysokosci , ale od kilkunastu lat ich nie widzialem   :sad:  Widzieliscie moze gdzies moje fontanny  ?

Czy parujaca woda ze zrodla w zimie to normalne zjawisko ?

----------


## retrofood

> Tak sie zastanawiam , dlaczego studnie odchylaja  sie  od pionu , w niektorych o cala srednice .


Pewnie zapatrzyły się na osobnika męskiego w Pizie.

----------


## adam_mk

wartownik
No to "na własnej studni" masz dowód że z wodą jest coraz bardziej krucho.
Efekt cieplarniany, zmiana klimatu, a co za tym idzie i stosunków wodnych.
Jak do tego dodać głupotę ludzką (mała retencja). to jest efekt.

Zimą (jak jest mróz) wilgotność względna powiterza wynosi 0.
Woda wypływająca z głębszych miejsc ma temperaturę tych głębszych miejsc (8-10stC).
No i jest efekt gotującego się czajnika. Te chmurki pary.
Ładne i poparzyć się trudno.
Normalna sprawa, ale tylko gdzieniegdzie można to zobaczyć.
Za to praktycznie przy każdym wiadrze wyciągniętym z 6m studni.

Adam M.

----------


## mika31

A ja w sprawie dalszego etapu.
Na jakiej głębokości poprowadziliście/planujecie prowadzić wodę ze studni?
Gdzie wejście do budynku?

----------


## adam_mk

Żartujesz?  :ohmy:  
Poniżej głębokości przemarzania w Twojej okolicy.
Adam M.

----------


## Leesou

Wejście do domu: jak najkrótszą drogą. Dlaczego: bo trzeba kopać rów o głębokości przynajmniej 1,2m. Od razu uprzedzam odpowiedź po co tak głęboko: warstwa przemarzania to 0,8 - 1,2m. Ja wolę zabezpieczyć się na wypadek -35C mrozu i wykopać głębiej bo koszt kopania 0,8 czy 1,2m jest praktycznie ten sam. A teraz co do odległości: studnię najlepiej zlokalizować jak najbliżej domu żeby jak najkrócej kopać.
Był kiedyś w TVN program "Usterka". Jeden dotyczył wykopania studni. Jeden z fachowców przyszedł i polecił: 
- Studnię wykopać TU (i wskazał miejsce ok. 4m od domu).
- A dlaczego tu - zapytał "klient"
- Bo będzie najkrócej a zatem najtaniej do podłączenia

----------


## qwert

a jak jest z wierceniem w rumoszu gliniastym?

to taka miesznina gliny i płaskich kamieni (10x5) cm

----------


## Leesou

Moja działka jest na górce. Jak kopałem studzienkę chłonną to same kamienie (to wzniesienie jest chyba z gliny i żwiru). Jak mi wiercili studnię to sam żwir z gliną leciał. Nie ma problemu z wywirceniem. Chyba że trafią na kamień o średnicy powyżej 20-30cm. Wtedy albo wiertnia go skruszy albo się stępi i będą musieli w drugim miejscu wiercić.

----------


## TomD

Też muszę wiercić studnię bo pomimo tego, że działkę mam w terenie zurbanizowanym i wszyscy naokoło podłączeni są do wodociągu to się okazało że mnie nie podłączą bo już nie ma gdzie. 
Jak zacząłem się dowiadywać ile to będzie kosztowało to mi "rura zmiękła". W okolicach Zielonej Góry nie znalazłem nikogo kto wykonałby odwiert za mniej niz 300 zł / m  ( z rurami ). Masakra.

----------


## Greg_pu

To jeszcze nic - okolice Bielska Białej - 300zł/metr

----------


## pawilon79

własnie otrzymałem warunki z wodociągów. ku mojemu zaskoczeniu powiedzieli mi ze nie moge sie podłączyc ze wzgledu warunków technicznych. obok około 35m sąsiad ma wode a ja nie bede miał.
okazało sie ze on ma swoje przyłącze które ciągnął o drogi głównej. 
od mojej działki bedzie około 200m, 

             nie wiem co mam robic. wiercic studnie ?????


      czy budowac 200 m sieci.
 jutro ide do akładu i moze jakos sie dogadam?



jakie sa za przeciw studni?
jakie koszty kopania i eksploatacji oraz niezbedny sprzet - ile około to kosztuje

----------


## marcin_u

> własnie otrzymałem warunki z wodociągów. ku mojemu zaskoczeniu powiedzieli mi ze nie moge sie podłączyc ze wzgledu warunków technicznych. obok około 35m sąsiad ma wode a ja nie bede miał.
> okazało sie ze on ma swoje przyłącze które ciągnął o drogi głównej. 
> od mojej działki bedzie około 200m, 
> 
>              nie wiem co mam robic. wiercic studnie ?????
> 
> 
>       czy budowac 200 m sieci.
>  jutro ide do akładu i moze jakos sie dogadam?
> ...


kop/wierc studnie! napewno wyniesie cie taniej niz 200m przyłacza a potem  masz wode prawie za darmo (koszt wydobycia 1m3 wody to okolo 10-20gr)

----------


## Krisker

> (koszt wydobycia 1m3 wody to okolo 10-20gr)


Liczysz z ew. filtrami i kosztami uzdatniania?   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Krisker

> czy budowac 200 m sieci.


Tak w prostej kalkulacji wychodzi mi, że za te 200m zapłaciłbym ok. 15000 + samo przyłącze. Studnia na pewno wyjdzie taniej, pytanie tylko jaka będzie jakość wody? Ale nawet uwzględniając filtry i uzdatniacze powinno Ci wyjść taniej. Jeszcze jedna kwestia: na daną działkę masz warunki zabudowy, czy obowiązujący plan zagospodarowania? I co tam piszą o zaopatrzeniu w wodę?

----------


## marcin_u

> Napisał marcin_u
> 
> (koszt wydobycia 1m3 wody to okolo 10-20gr)
> 
> 
> Liczysz z ew. filtrami i kosztami uzdatniania?


napisałem tylko wydobycie!
woda z wodociagów jest fatalnej jakosci i tez by przydało sie ja uzdatnic..ale nawet jak sie doliczy koszt filtrow itp to napewno wyjdzie taniej niz przyłacze 200m i koszt pozniej wody

----------


## pawilon79

krisker.

w warunkach napisali ze zasilenie ma byc z wodociągów miejskich( z sieci projektowej).
wynika z tego ze maja kłaśc siec wodociągowa wzdłuz właaśnie tej drogi.

jutro jade do gminy i bede rozmawiał.
[/quote]

----------


## pawilon79

ma moze ktos namiary na strone takiej studni i ewntualnie całej instalacji  ( pompy, hydrowof itp. jak wielkie to jest , jakie pomieszczenie musiałbym wygospodarowac.

----------


## niezły

Tu masz kolka fotek zestawów hydroforowych jak i stacji uzdatniania wody
Pompa zawsze może być głębinowa ale zbiornika nie da się pozbyć 
http://mendrycki.pl/index.php?page=g...&galeria=Rozne

----------


## casandra75

Właśnie   :big grin: 
dziś otworzyłam właz studni a tam cała zalana wraz z hydroforem  :cry:  płakać się chce  :Evil:

----------


## johny27

ja wierciłem studnie 30m

koszty:
- studnia wraz z rurami - 4500zł (150zł za mb)
- obudowa studni - 1000zł
- pompa głębinowa + hydrofor 500l - 3000zł
- odżelaziacz  - 3900zł
- zmiękczacz - 3000zł
- położenie rury od studni do domu z wykopem - 750zł

Razem: 16150zł

Hydrofor 500l był niezbędny ze względu na zawartość żelaza w wodzie.Plusem jest to, ze nic go nie zaleje bo stoi w garażu - nie jest  wcale duzy ....

----------


## marcin_u

> mc:
> retrofood:
> ouuuuuups - znaczy sie trzeba teraz całą studnię odwrócic 
> 
> marcin_u:
> 
> widok świdra w załaczeniu:
> 
> na końca długiego (przedłużanego wg potrzeb trzpienia) przyspawane są dwa trójkatne kształtowniki (np z wygietych resorów - to musi być mocne bo musi poradzić sobie z kamieniami) do których obwodu dospawany jest drut fi6mm na który nadziewa się worek i dodatkowo obwiązuje drutem zbrojeniowym. W efekcie powstaja dwie kieszenie (po jednym worku na każdą stronę). w górnej cześci skręcana poprzeczka na którą nadziewa sie dwa kawłki rurki i juz mozna kręcić.
> ...


W koncu zabrałem sie za zrobienie swidra workowego i zrobiłem takie cos..

ze wzgledu na posiadany rozmiar workow sa załozone tylko na dolna czesc swidra..ale teoretycznie tylko dolna czesc bierze udzial w kopaniu. swider zrobiłem z rury 1,5 cala i plaskownikow 80x6. do pionowej ruru dokrecam w miare postemu w kopaniu kolejne rurki 0,5m za pomoca mufek. na koncu jest przykrecony trojnik do ktorego sa przymocowane rury do krecania swidrem (wyglada to na litere T). Narazie z braku czasu tylko przetestowałem swider przez pol godzinki ale juz widze ze działa extra i praca nie jest ciezka...tylko przy wyciaganiu urobku trzeba troche siły w łapach zeby wyciagnac sam swider(ktory troche wazy) + mokry piach..ale 2 osoby daja rade.
Wielkim plusem tego swidra jest to ze kopie sie nim pod woda i cisnienie wody trzyma piach i nie nanosi nowego...i nie trzeba wchodzic do studni i sie meczyc z mała saperka w ograniczonej przestrzeni.
Wszyscy co maja problem z kopaniem studni ze wzgledu na kurzawke polecam zrobic sobie taki swider.. mnie kosztował swider okolo 100zł (płaskownik 80x6 - 3m , rura 1,5cala 7m,pret fi8 3m,mufki do łaczenia kolejnych odcinkow rur)
Dzieki za pomoc w wykonaniu swidra dla WojtekSz

----------


## j-j

> własnie otrzymałem warunki z wodociągów. ku mojemu zaskoczeniu powiedzieli mi ze nie moge sie podłączyc ze wzgledu warunków technicznych. obok około 35m sąsiad ma wode a ja nie bede miał.
> okazało sie ze on ma swoje przyłącze które ciągnął o drogi głównej. 
> od mojej działki bedzie około 200m, 
> 
>              nie wiem co mam robic. wiercic studnie ?????
> 
> 
>       czy budowac 200 m sieci.
>  jutro ide do akładu i moze jakos sie dogadam?
> ...


Co to znaczy nie możesz.
Jeśli zbudujesz 200 m to pozwolą.
A moze podłącz się do przyłącza sąsiada (35 m) jeśli pozwoli, i jeśli średnica wystarczy.
On prowadził całe swoje przyłącze od głównej sieci po terenie publicznym i wchodzi do siebie na działkę, włącz się w drodze publicznej przed jego działką za jego pozwoleniem jesli jest technicznie taka mozliwość.
Nie raz tak sie robiło ale musi być jego zgoda.

pzdr

----------


## Greg_pu

Szukamy chętnych z okolic Bielska, Cieszyna, Skoczowa lub pobliskiego Śląska na wykonanie studni głębinowej. Jeżeli są chętni proszę się zgłaszać. Za przykładem KubyB -ściągamy firmę o połowę tańszą od tych miejscowych zdzierusów. Transport na kilku inwestorów będzie tańszy. Firma sprawdzona u KubyB w praktyce.

----------


## Dudniczenko

> Szukamy chętnych z okolic Bielska, Cieszyna, Skoczowa lub pobliskiego Śląska na wykonanie studni głębinowej. Jeżeli są chętni proszę się zgłaszać. Za przykładem KubyB -ściągamy firmę o połowę tańszą od tych miejscowych zdzierusów. Transport na kilku inwestorów będzie tańszy. Firma sprawdzona u KubyB w praktyce.


u mnie właśnie ta firma skończyła studnię 2 dni temu i przy końcowym rozliczeniu już nie było tak różowo jak w ofercie
dołozyli dodatkowo po 30 zł za mb obsybki i po 90 zł za dodatkowy mb filtra
oprócz tego okazało się, że zakup piasku płukanego (2 tony) też mam opłacić z własnej kasy
pytałem się 3 osób i ich też tak niestety podliczono
średnio wyszło ponad 220 zł/mb za stan surowy czyli rura 160 + filtr + obsybka
początkowa ofeta jest atrakcyjna 170 zł/mb ale faktycznie wychodzi więcej
moja studnia 16 m kosztowała mnie ponad 3500 zł (bez rachunku)
jeżeli nie chcecie się przy roliczeniu zdziwić to dopytajcie się o te dodatkowe koszty

----------


## Greg_pu

Serdecznie dziękuję za ostrzeżenie.

----------


## fl1

W Szczecinie i okolicach wiercenie kosztuje od 250 do 400 Pln za metr. A ja mam do wywiercenia ok. 60 m. Ale popłynę, niekoniecznie wodą   :ohmy:   :Evil:  .

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! Czy ktoś z Szanownych Forumowiczów próbował sam "utopić" w studni głębinowej pompę i wykonał sam jej podłączenie. Chcę zrobić to sam bo mam dość wydawania na fachowców. Chodzi mi o to jakich złączek użyć żeby pompa nie odpadła i nie została w studni. I jeszcze pytanie - czy linka zabezpieczająca pompę w studni powinna być luźna( tak jest w instrukcji Grundfosa, by pompa nie wisiała ukośnie?) Czy jest to bzdura? ponieważ w takim przypadku pompa będzie wisieć na złączce(jakiej, plastikowej?) oraz rurze PE niebieskiej. Jak to u Was robili fachowcy? Do spraw elektrycznych będę miał fachowca.

----------


## Greg_pu

U mnie w chwili obecnej pompa Grundfosa do głębinówek( dostałem na parapetówke) jest zainstalowana w zwykłej studni ( 8m) . Używałem rur PCV
i złączka , a raczej u mnie kolanko też PCV. Opuszczałem za pomocą sznurka , a żona pomagała rurce zjeżdżac na dół. Rurkę miałem w całości - była zwinioęta w krążek a można kupic odcinek nawet 50m - więc złączki w pionie odpadają, pozostaje tylko złączka "kolanko" do połączenie z rurą biegnacą w poziomie do budynku. I faktycznie po podłączeniu kolanka zluzowałem o 10cm sznurek.

----------


## Robert_i_Asia

Witam, ja również szukam wykonawcy studni wierconej w Szczyrku (a jak dzwoniłem do kilku to cena 300-400 PLN za mb ) - sąsiad ma wode na 31 metrach i troche mnie to przeraża,  a muszę wiercić bo wodociągu mi nie podłączą, w studni kregowej , która na dodatek okresowo wysycha mam bakterie coli przypuszczalnie dopływające z sąsiedniego "ściekostrumyczka"  :Mad:  a że spodziewamy się dziecka - woda musi być. Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad opcją zainstalowania filtrów i lampy uv do wody ale nie wiem na ile te sa skuteczne i czy w studni wierconej (głębinowej) rzeczywiście jest taka dobra woda bez bakterii i zanieczyszczeń ? Muszę podjąć jakąś decyzję i Licze na porady 
Pozdrawiam Robert

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! Dziękuję za odpowiedź! Jeszcze  pytania  do Greg_pu - czy Twoja pompa wisi na niebieskiej rurze czy stoi na dnie studni? Rura tłoczna pompy oprócz kolanka na górze musi być przymocowana do króćca tłocznego pompy jakimś elementem łączacym- czy jest to złączka plastikowa prosta (gwint/skręcanie) czy coś innego? Te durne moje pytania wynikają z tego, że obawiam się iż ciężka pompa wisząc na niebieskiej rurze  i plastikowych złączkach może się zsunąć?  Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Greg_pu

Witam. Moja pompa wisi ok 50cm od dna a połaczenie pompa rura jest wykonane złączką z gwintem z plastiku. O ile dobrze pamietam pod tą nakrętkę  wchodziła na rurę taki oring gumowy czy z tworzywa jakiegoś, tak że dokręcając nakrętkę powodowało się uszczelnianie połączenia. System działa już a może dopiero 4 latka. Ale w zeszłym roku przy czyszczeniu studni , jako że nie miałem nikogo do pomocy , wyciagałem pompę ciągnąc właśnie za rure a nie za sznurek i nic sie przy pompie nie rozłączyło .

----------


## Greg_pu

> Muszę podjąć jakąś decyzję i Licze na porady 
> Pozdrawiam Robert


Witam . Sam też przerabiam ten temat od dłuższego czasu. I też myślałem o lampie UV. Pytanie tylo co poza bakteriami masz w wodzie. Ja dałem wodę do badania i oprócz bakterii wyszedł mi mangan przekroczony o 400%. Bakterie można załatwić czyszcząc raz w roku studnie. Przed czyszczeniem wlewa się na 24h do studni roztwór czegośtam - dostaje to w wodociagach tam gdzie robili mi badanie wody. Trzeba im podać dokładną kubaturę studni i ilość wody a oni dają taki bardzo żrący środek. ( Wyżera plamy w dżinsach ) Potem pompowanie i czyszczenie szczotka drucianą - w moim wykonaniu na wiertarce. Potem jeszcze 2 pompowania. MINUS- rodzinka na kilka dni wyjeżdża bo nie ma wody w domu. Ale 2 m-ce po czyszczeniu woda była w badaniu i bakterii zero. Trzeba to jednak powtarzać. A co do manganu to odmanganiacz kosztuje ok 4500zł - potem co kwartał wymiana złoża filtrujacego -ok 400zł. No makabra finansowa. Na razie założyłem trzy filtry sznurkowe "szeregowo" o różnej gęstości i wymieniam je co 2 tygodnie. Co do filtrów to RADA zakładajcie przed zbiornikiem. Pierwszy miałem na wyjściu ze zbiornika na instalację. Strzeliła mi mębrana w zbiorniku i musiałem go rozebrać , no nie uwierzycie co było w środku - na ściankach z 1 cm takiego osadu jak muł z jakiejś sadzawki, o zapachu nie wspomnę. To była kolonia żywych kultur bakterii, tylko że ja nie produkuje jogurtów. Dlatego teraz filtry założyłem przed zbiornikiem ( kupiłem nowy bez membrany). I mam pewność że woda w zbiorniku która przecież troche czasu tam zalega jest juz bez tego całego syfu. Tak że reasumując najtaniej byłoby zrobić studnie głebinową nawet za te 300-400zł/m ale każdy fachowiec który u mnie był NIE DA GWARANCJI czy woda z 30 m nie bedzie taka sama. I tu pies pogrzebany. "Bo wystarczy że geolodzy wiercący otwory rewizyjne przy budowie jakiejs drogi oddalonej nawet o 30km nie zabezpieczą odpowiednio otworu po odwiercie (koszty) i juz woda gruntowa ( tak jak u mnie z manganem) zanieczyszcza pokłady tej wody drugorzędowej." - To opinia jednego z fachowców. I bądź tu mądry i pisz wiersze.[/quote]

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! Dziękuję za odpowiedź Znam dobrze Twoje rejony czyli Goleszów i okolice, bardzo sympatyczni ludzie tam mieszkają,co nie często się spotyka, niestety. Nie dużo brakowało i mielibyśmy działkę powyżej dworca PKP.Często tam jeździliśmy spokój i piękne widoki i  ten "cug" na szczęście cichy i żadko śmigający. To już przeszłość, znajomy zaraził nas piękną wiochą, jakby cywilizacja ale mniejszym formacie. Wieś  pomiędzy Żywcem a Suchą i to jest dopiero TO! Gdyby nie co niektórzy sąsiedzi. Taka historyjka wodno-studniowa dla przykładu - potrzebowałem wody do budowy(studni jeszcze nie było) i  miły Krakus- Wiesław pozwolił mi skorzystać ze swojej wody. Chodziło o napełnienie kilku plastików może w sumie 400l. Jednak klucz do jego chałupy miał taki miejscowy chłopek roztropek. Oczywiście wszystko było uzgodnione telef. ów "chłopek" miał mi udostępnić kranik. I co ?  myślisz się to skończyło?( jak piszę te słowa jeszcze mnie szlag trafia i dostaję ciśnienia) Wody nie dostałem a chłopunio zaczął  chrzanić coś trzy po trzy  tu cytuję fragment kończący" ... jak się chce  budować a nie ma się wody to trza mineralną kupić!...' gdyby nie wrodzone dobre wychowanie nie wiem co bym zrobił, skończyłem z nim hasłem "chłopski filozof" byłem mimo wszysyko kulturalny choć nie należało. Takich powinno się w mordę bić bez ostrzeżenia.  Z Wiesławem żyjemy w zgodzie z chamem na dystans, nie chcę zadzierać bo nie z kim gadać zgodnie z zasadą nie ruszaj g.... bo będzie śmierdzieć. W okolicy jest strumień i z tam nabałem wody by fachowcy mieli czym kleić bloczki. Takich też mamy rodaków. Czyja to wina? Ja z racji koli w okolicznych studniach kopanych byłem zmuszony pójść w głębinówkę, na razie nie badałem wody, może ze strachu, napewno ze skąpstwa.  Zrobię bo tak trzeba. Wodę pijemy i wozimy do domu(tam jeszcze nie mieszkamy) nie wiem czy to dobrze zalewając wrzątkiem kawa się pieni?Jest bardzo miękka. W smaku jest dobra, zresztą niech by spróbowała być inna - za takie pieniądze. Nic do tej pory przy niej nie robiłem, jest zabezpieczona, nikt nie ma do niej dostępu. Głęboka na 30 m, fi 160mm, osłonowa fi 200mm, w 2005 - 250zł brutto za metr+ projekt. Lustro wody w rurze 20cm nad dnem studni. Moi "wietacze" byli z podkarpackiego i nie wiem czy zapuszczają się w tamte okolice. Jak to dobrze, żę takich obszczymurków j/w wspomniany jest niewielu! na tym świecie i taki do kościółka chodzi, a co ! Trochę mnie nastraszyłeś kosztami ewentualnego  w moim wypadku rugowania z wody manganu, znam niestety ceny innych uzdatniaczy wody.Nie wiem co mnie czeka po badaniu ? Co ma być to będzie. Przykro mi nie jestem w stanie nic doradzić niestety. Jedyne co możesz zrobić to popytać okolicznych mających studnię, co jest u nich.Teraz sobie przypomniałem, zatrzymywaliśmy się jak wspomniałem powyżej dworca tam prowadzili wcześniej  jakieś prace związane z planowanym wysypiskiem śmieci, czy czasami stamtąd nie bierze się całe zło? Były tam jakieś studzienki, coś się tam działo? Powodzenia!

----------


## agiszonek

Witam, mam pytanko do budujących studnie - jak wygląda teraz papierologia związana z budowa studni i ile taka budowa kosztuje.
Pozdrawiam
agnieszka

----------


## vanderbobo

studnia wiercona około 100zł za m z materiałem ( tak było w tamtym roku)

----------


## batory

ale kopana czy wiercona jesli wiercona to w okolicach warszawy za 40_tke czyli inaczej abisynke to 45zl z metra glebokosci, jesli natomiast glebinowa czyli fi110 to po stowce za metr a i studnia do 30 metrow jest bez pozwolenia ale kto to zmierzy u w mojei okolicy woda zaczyna sie gdzies tak na 40 metrach (ja posiadam ta tansza i jestem zadowolony    :Lol:

----------


## agiszonek

wiercona ma około 40 cm średnicy ? Tzn. jest na wpuszczaną pompę ?

----------


## Dziucha

> studnia wiercona około 100zł za m z materiałem ( tak było w tamtym roku)


Witam,

masz może jakies namiary na studniarzy???? jestem z  Twojego regionu  :wink: 

pzdr

----------


## batory

nie, na wpuszczana tzn glebinowke ma 110 (przewaznie) ta 40 to rura 4 cm podlonczona do hydroforu w domu

----------


## vanderbobo

> Napisał vanderbobo
> 
> studnia wiercona około 100zł za m z materiałem ( tak było w tamtym roku)
> 
> 
> Witam,
> 
> masz może jakies namiary na studniarzy???? jestem z  Twojego regionu 
> 
> pzdr


p. Kalinowski tel. 601677092  ( gośc jest z Torunia)

----------


## agiszonek

> nie, na wpuszczana tzn glebinowke ma 110 (przewaznie) ta 40 to rura 4 cm podlonczona do hydroforu w domu


A ile kosztuje taki hydrofor i co jeszcze trzeba kupić, żeby działało ?

----------


## Barbossa

masz opcję szukaj, a jak nie chce się to
zawołaj ojca i niech pyta o poważne sprawy a nie pytania na poziomie avataru
znajdz sobie w googlach, allegro

----------


## agiszonek

Jak ci sie nie podoba to nie czytaj. Nie musi sie być alfa i omegą we wszystkim. A ja akurat o studniach nie wiem nic i mam do tego prawo. Dlatego pytam i to w miejscu do tego przeznaczonym.

----------


## Barbossa

> Jak ci sie nie podoba to nie czytaj. Nie musi sie być alfa i omegą we wszystkim. A ja akurat o studniach nie wiem nic i mam do tego prawo. Dlatego pytam i to w miejscu do tego przeznaczonym.


to chociaż stwórz pozory, że szukałeś czegokolwiek w tym temacie na forum, jesteś tak długo na forum, a nawet nie raczysz sobie zadać trudu na szukanie
a ceny to jak radziłem google, allegro, tak znajdziesz aktualne ceny tego o co się pytasz (hydrofor itp)

acha i jak się uprzeć to nie jest do tego miejsce

wiem jestem upierdliwy

----------


## Leesou

> ... Czy ktoś z Szanownych Forumowiczów próbował sam "utopić" w studni głębinowej pompę i wykonał sam jej podłączenie... 
> ... jakich złączek użyć żeby pompa nie odpadła i nie została w studni... 
> ...czy linka zabezpieczająca pompę w studni powinna być luźna( tak jest w instrukcji Grundfosa, by pompa nie wisiała ukośnie?) Czy jest to bzdura? ponieważ w takim przypadku pompa będzie wisieć na złączce(jakiej, plastikowej?) oraz rurze PE niebieskiej. 
> Do spraw elektrycznych będę miał fachowca.


Ja zrobiłem tak. Sam.
Studnia 25m rura fi 110 woda na ok. 12m. Do studni wrzuciłem pompę zawieszoną na:
1. rurze PE fi 50 nie pamiętam jaką dawałem złączkę
2. lince zabezpieczającej - dałem taką starą linkę celną z naczepy od TIRa.
2. kablu elektrycznym
Wszystko jest spięte opaskami co ok. 50cm. Oczywiście kabel elektryczny jest luźny jednak stanowi on dodatkowe zabezpieczenie na wypadek gdyby linka przerdzewiała a rura wysmyknęła się ze złączki.
Rura przytwierdzona jest do pompy zwykłą złączką do rur PE. W zasadzie to pompa wisi na rurze a linka to zabezpieczenie zaś kabel to zabezpieczenie numer 2.
Wszystko robiłem sam w ubiegłym roku. W tym roku bez żadnego dotykania się, włączyłem pierwszy raz pompę i pociekła woda bez żadnych problemów.
Dałem również hydroforek 50l i presostat (wyłacznik ciśnieniowy) żeby mieć trochę wody w rezerwie i żeby nie obciążać pompy ciągłym włączaniem i wyłączaniem. Pomiędzy rurą ssącą a hydroforem dałem zawór zwrotny zeby mi woda z hydroforka z powrotem do studni nie uciekała.
Na pompie mam zabezpieczenie 6A (pompa 1 fazowa ma bodaj 1,2kW-juz dokładnie nie pamiętam)
Z tym elektrykiem do pompy to trochę przesada. Nawet podłączenie presostatu to nie żadna filozofia. Troszkę trudniej z jego regulacją. Ale to tez nie żaden wyczyn. Chyba że masz pompę trójfazową wtedy warto sprawdzić kolejność faz (żeby nie kręciła wstecz) i dać oprócz standardowego wyłacznika nadprądowego (bezpiecznika) zabezpieczenie (zapomniałem jak się fachowo nazywa), które uniemożliwi pracę pompy gdy zabraknie tylko 1 fazy.

----------


## Leesou

U mnie koszty sudni wyglądały tak:
1. sudnia 100zł/mb - koszt już z rurą fi 110 i filtrem. 25m głeboko czyli 2.5kzł
2. obsybka czyli żwir ok. 1,5tony - 250zł
3. wkopanie 3 kręgów fi 200cm 50cm wysokie - 250 zł
4. kręgi 150zł/szt + dekiel 120zł
5. pompa zatapiana 1 fazowa 1,2kW jakaś włoska 850zł ale ważne ze kabla miała 25m bo wiele pomp ma tylko 20 albo 15
6. hydrofor 50l ok. 400zł
7. presostat + rura PE 25mb + złączki + zawór zwrotny - nie pamiętam
To wszystko nie przekroczyło 5kzł.
Podłączenie wody do domu jeszcze nie przetestowane. Po świętach wchodzą hydraulicy ale tu koszt przyłączenia jest już wliczony w cenę całej instalacji W-K + CO. Na razie woda służyła do podlewania ogródka bo cała budowa odbyła się na wodzie wożonej z pobliskiego jeziora, bez prądu-betoniarką pędzoną ciągnikiem. To były koszty   :Roll:  
Ale teraz po zakończeniu budowy jest już i prąd i woda  :Lol:  

Co do wypowiedzi Barbossy to ma trochę racji. Warto czasem skorzystać z opcji "szukaj". Pamiętam że już gdzieś te wyliczonka zamieszczałem.

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! Na to czekałem i dziękuję za odpowiedź. Z elektrykiem niestety muszę współpracować ponieważ zastosowałem się może lekkomyślnie a napewno nie tanio, do instrukcji producenta przekaźnika poziomu"Elcluwo" i nakupiłem różności takich jak : w/w przekaźnik  do współpracy z sondami min/max, różnicówka, zabezpieczenie termiczne,przekaźnik zaniku fazy i kolejności faz, LCA, zawór bezpieczeństwa, zbiornik przeponowy 150l  i coś jeszcze! Stąd muszę mieć kogoś kto mi to wszystko podrutuje i uruchomi, sam mógłbym coś pochrzanić. Na pewno przegiąłem, widziałem inne mniej skomplikowane urządzonka by załatwić to co chciałem, teraz już tego nie cofnę i muszę brnąć. Jeszcze raz dziękuję i pozdrawiam!

----------


## janusz_21

Witaj! Już dawno temu powiedziano ..." szukajcie, a znajdziecie...". Cena zależy od rodzaju gruntu, u mnie w górach(glin,iły-konkretne) w 2005 było 250zł za 1m + rura fi 160mm, 30m głęboko. W sumie za całość z niedrogą pompą +zabezpiczenia,trzy kręgi, zbiornik hydroforowy 150l + automatyka + elektryk ogółem 12000zł.

----------


## Leesou

Studnię wierciłem na Warmi - miejscowość Rybno - pomiędzy Iławą a Działdowem. Miejscowi studniarze to się chyba z gwoździami na łebki pozamieniali   :sad:  . Ceny od 250 do 350zł/mb. Więc wziąłem studniarza z Nieporętu k. Warszawy. Temu się opłacało dojechać 180km dwoma ZIŁami z wiertnią i beczką, wywiercić u mnie i sąsiadów 4 czy 5 studni i wrócić do domu za 100zł/mb   :smile:   :big grin:   :Lol:  . Jak rozmawiałem z chlopakami którzy wiercili to mówili że dla nich nie ma znaczenia jaki jest grunt byle nie skalisty bo wtedy wiertnię szlag trafia. Więc jak widać cena nie zależy od warunków a od regionu i konkurencji. W Rybnie w promieniu 40 km jest chyba 2 czy 3 studniarzy. A w W-wie cały multum. Więc i cena niższa.

----------


## Bodiniusz

Ja dopytam nieco:

1. Mówicie o studniach po kilkadziesiąt metrów w głąb... jak przeglądam hydrofory to one zasysają max do 8-9 metrów. Czy wystarczy zalać, czy trzeba szukać wypasiastego hydroforu?

2. O co chodzi z tymi kręgami? Myślałem, że to po prostu będzie rurka wystająca z ziemii. Co robicie z tymi kręgami? Są wokół rurki, a powierzchnia pomiędzy rurką, a kręgami jest przysypana żwirem?

3. Jakie macie wydajności takiej studni? Czy ona (4 cm/11 cm) wystarczy do skutecznego podlewania ogrodu zraszaczami?? U mnie właśnie taka studnia miałaby za zadanie podlewać ogród...

4. Czy tacy studniarze od razu są różdżkarzami? Są w stanie pobiegać po ogrodzie i znaleźć lepsze niż gorsze miejsce? Czy wzywaliście innego różdżkarza? Czy po prostu wierciliście w ciemno?

5. Czy ktoś z Was się zdecydował na pompy/hydrofory Asgateca? Jest to coś warte?

Pozdrawiam
Bogdan

----------


## Yaros

> Ja dopytam nieco:
> 
> 1. Mówicie o studniach po kilkadziesiąt metrów w głąb... jak przeglądam hydrofory to one zasysają max do 8-9 metrów. Czy wystarczy zalać, czy trzeba szukać wypasiastego hydroforu?


Jeżeli jest głebiej, to musisz kupić pompę głebinową - taką wpuszczaną w rurę. Jest to pompa tłocząca, droższa od popularnych pomp ssących, które są w płytkich studniach. Ale za to nie hałasuje   :Wink2:

----------


## rogacek

pompy powierzchniowe ssą max z 8-9 metrów. więc można je stosować tylko do abisynek i płytkich kopanek. niestety pompy głębinowe są droższe. 


dobrze zrobiona studnia abisynka z pompą powierzchniową w dobrych warunkach spokojnie da od 2000 do 4000 litrów na godzinę. i to ze średnicy fi 50. 

kopaną robi się gdy warstwa wodonośna ma małą wydajnośc i kręgi są zbiornikiem do którego zbierasz wodę. do takiej studni wrzucisz sobie zatapialną pompę za kilkanaście złotych i będzie pompować.

----------


## batory

mam tzw. abisynkę (wybrałem tą opcję ponieważ wywiercenie jej kosztowało 45zł za metr głębokośći) pokład wody znajduje się na głebokośći 43metry
lustro wody natomiast jest na 3m. wydajność studni to 120-140 litrów/min.
zastosowałem hydrofor HWA 3000 o wydajności 6000l/h.
jest to mocna pompa a to ze względu na to że woda jest zażelaziona i mam kolumnę filtrującą (cisnienie niezbędne do prawidłowego przepłukania złoża)
a propo szukania wody to człowiek który wiercił studnię (a robi to już od 20 lat) , stwierdził że metoda "patyka "jest równorzędna z metodą "na chybił trafił".
Radiesteta może wykryć wodę ale nie na dużych głębokościach.
Dodam na zakończenie ciekawostkę moje złoże jest dosyć duże (ok.8metrów) 
a u Sąsiada praktycznie przez płot niema wody.(ten sam studniarz wiercił u Niego 3 razy i nic) tak to już jest z tą wodą  :Wink2:

----------


## Bodiniusz

> znam się na alarmach i studniach. chętnie się podzielę wiedzą


A praktyką? Jestem ze Złotnik i chciałbym mieć studnię do podlewania ogrodu. Zależy mi na tym, żeby wywiercił mi ją ktoś, kto zrobi to z głową.




> lustro wody natomiast jest na 3m. wydajność studni to 120-140 litrów/min.


Czyli fuks? Równie dobrze mogło nie być wcale (jak u sąsiada) lub wytrysnąć w górę na 5 metrów? Czy jednak coś mierzyłeś - różdżką, albo dopytywałeś gdzieś w gminie/wodociągach?

A jeszcze jedno - gdyby taką pompę powierzchniową zalać wodą (ją i wąż ssący) to nie pociągnie z większej głębokości?

----------


## rogacek

nie pociągnie. 







> mam tzw. abisynkę (wybrałem tą opcję ponieważ wywiercenie jej kosztowało 45zł za metr głębokośći) pokład wody znajduje się na głebokośći 43metry


abisynka??? raczej głębinówka. poczytaj definicję studni typu abisynka




> - studnia abisyńska: Rura o średnicy od 40 do 50 mm z filtrem osadzonym w cieku wodonośnym i z pompą ręczną lub elektryczną na powieżchni gruntu.





> techn. studnia abisyńska studnia w postaci rury stalowej wbitej w grunt na głębokość od 6 do 8 m, zaopatrzona w ręczną pompę, używana do czerpania niewielkich ilości wody


dla ciekawych skąd wzieła się nazwa abisynka

otóz w czasie wojny toczonej w abisynii przez angoli okazało się że mieli problemy z logistyką. na terenach pustynnych kulało zaopatrzenie w wodę i drzemojady wymyśliły prstsy sposób na pozyskiwanie wody podskórnej

wbijali perforowane rury z miedzianym filtrem w piasek i pompowali pompami ręcznymi

pozdro

----------


## batory

może i głebinówka ale wedle mojej wiedzy to głebinówką nazywa się studnie wiercone lub bite o średnicy powyżej fi110 w którą wpuszczamy pompę głebinową.
a propo wysokosci lustra wody to w moich okolicach tak już jest, u kolejnych 4 sąsiadów woda jest na takiej samej głębokości i poziom wody na podobnej wysokości.
studniarz który wierci studnię bada piasek który wypływa wraz z wodą użytą do wiercenia i na tej podstawie ocenia czy są pokłady wody (musi pokazać się żwir w którym to właśnie płynie sobie woda pod ziemią 
a propo wyciągania wody , to nieda rady wyćiągnąć wody pompą z głębokości wiekszej niż 8-9 metrow (w teorii 10) poniewaz przy tej wysokości wody następuje zerwanie słupa wody i niewiem jak by była mocna pompa wody to nieda rady.
Takie to już te prawa fizyki.

----------


## rogacek

w polsce nie ma szkół które uczą studniarzy. to raczej typowe rzemiosło. mnie nauczył wiercic studnie ojciec który robi to od 38 lat. moja wiedza to czysta praktyka i nie będę dyskutował o nazwach studni. dla mnie abisynka to studnia z pompą powierzchniową. czasami wiercę pod pompy powierzchniowe głębiej niż 8 metrów, zalezy to od warunków. bywa że woda zaczyna się na 7 metrach a lustro wody stabilizuje się na 4-5 wtedy wiercę głębiej i posadawiam filtr w warstwie wodonośniej. kosz ssący instaluję w nadfiltrowej. i spokojnie to wystarcza na potrzeby klientów.

niestety w branży obserwuję ostatnio złe zjawisko walki o metry. widziałem 16 metrowe abisynki gdzie wystarczała studnia o głębokości 6 metrów. ale jak ktoś się umawia od metra to tak jest. moje abisynki nidgy nie są liczone od głębokości.

----------


## batory

ale co zrobić jeśli w mojej okolicy pokłady występują na takiej głebokości?
wiele firm wierciło u nas studnie i wszystkie są na podobnej głebokości (były to firmy tzw. "tutejsze" jak i inne.
tak wogóle to wody u nas dostatek ale tej podskórnej, wczesną wiosną oraz jesienią woda w studni kopanej równa się z poziomem gruntu.
Nie jestem znawcą w temacie,ale opisuję przykład z miejsca zamieszkania  :Wink2:

----------


## mati_sowee

W Olsztynie za każdy metr wierceń 250zł (jezeli w podlozu sa kamienie) 220zł jezeli nie ma problemów z kamieniami

----------


## Leesou

... i dlatego mnie się kalkulowało ściągnąć studniarza z okolic Warszawy który wziął po 100zł/mb   :Lol:  . 
Co do wydajności pompy.   :big grin:  Śmieszą mnie wyliczenia jaką wydajnośc ma pompa jeśli nie bierze się pod uwage odbiornika   :cry:  
Co z tego że wydajnośc pompy bedzie np.6000l/h jak przyłączysz do niej 20m szlaucha "półcalowego" bo taki był na promocji w markecie   :big grin:  
Ja mam pompę o wydajności 2400l/h i podnoszenie słupa na 80m. Jak przyłączyłem do niej 80m szlaucha 3/4 cala to zbiornik 1000l napełniałem 2h.
Każda złączka, zawór, pistolet zraszający daje opór płynacej wodzie więc warto zastanowić się nad instalacją.

----------


## gogo5660

wszystko zalezy od glebokosci na jakiej jest woda gruntowa czy podskorna... ja mam na 12 i kosztowalo mnie to 1200 zl... w cenie robocizna, material w postaci rury pe i pompa

----------


## Leming

Witam
Mam prośbe bo słysze rózne opinie na temat studni. Chcę wykonać studnie na ogrodzie czy musze otrzymac jakieś pozwolenie i od kogo ? 
W jakiej ustawie znajde cos na ten temat. Podobno ostatnio się coś w tym temacie pozmieniało tylko nikt mi nie moze powiedzieć konkretnie co? 
Czy mogę nie otrzymać zezwolenia na taką studnie? Jeżeli tak to w jakich przypadkach? 

Studnia będzie do 10 metrów wiercona świdrem z sączkiem.

Dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam Leszek Murski

----------


## Yaros

Taką studnię to robisz na zgłoszenie (zgłaszasz w gminie, że budujesz i już). Zachowaj tylko odległości od granicy działki, drogi i szamba (jesli masz) - mówi o tym rozporządzenie ministra infrastruktury, chyba o warunkach usytuowania budynków czy jakoś tak. A tak nawiasem mówiąc, jak zapytałem się w mojej gminie jak mam to zgłosić (mam tam oddział wydziału architektury starostwa), to powiedzieli, żebym się nie wygłupiał tylko robił studnię i zachował odległości   :Lol: 
Najlepiej zadzwoń do gminy albo starostwa, wszystko Ci powiedzą.

----------


## prokopcio

Na początek jako nowy użytkownik - Witam całe grono muratora.

     Przed budową domku wywierciłem studnię - 11m głęboka a wody jest 7m. Całą budowę się przydawała ale teraz zaczynam robić instalacje i zastanawiam się, co zrobić, żeby w pierwszej kolejności jej nie zaszkodzić a docelowo chciałbym tej wody używać w pełnym wymiarze mieszkaniowym.

Trochę o mojej wodzie:

1.Po pierwszym uruchomieniu studni woda leciała mętna przez godzinkę może dwie a do dziś leci czyściutka (na pierwszy rzut oka), tylko jak długo nie pompuję (miesiąc) to przez kilka sekund leci mętna.
2.Po zagotowaniu świerzej i "czystej" wody robi się żółtawo-pomarańczowa a zbiornik plastikowy używany przez rok na budowie ma sporo rdzy na dnie.
3.woda nie śmierdzi choć nie jest całkiem bez zapachu - jakby mineralna  :wink: 
4.teren gdzie jest odwiert to taka kanapka przełożona gliną, żwirem i piaskiem (szarymi i kolorowymi).

I teraz pytanie - na co muszę się nastawić (co zainstalować i jakie koszta) chcąc oczyścić tą wodę, żeby można było ją sporzywać - dodam, że jestem przeciwnikiem sterylni czystej wody (prawie destylowanej). Chodzi mi o zdatność do użytku. Z tego co wyczytałem na forum to wygląda mi na przekroczoną zawartość żelaza. Czajnik po kilku gotowaniach zżółknął a czysta woda pozostawiona na słoneczku w butelce tównież żółknie.

Nie mogę odnaleźć nikogo w okolicy kto przebada mi wodę, czy są jakieś odczynniki, którymi mogę chociaż "z grubsza" przeanalizować wodę?

----------


## Barbossa

sanepidu nie ma w sensownej odległości?

strzel szlaneczkę lub dwie i kręć się w pobliżu budynku służby zdrowia (oczywiście z dyżurem)

----------


## prokopcio

nie wiem za bardzo gdzie tego sanepidu poszukać -  ::-(:  - ponoć to zdziercy za analizę wody. Szklanek już sporo wypiłem (a majstry jeszcze więcej) i jeszcze piszę jak widać  :wink: . Wiem, zaraz ktoś tutaj mnie będzie straszył ale co mi tam. Woda smaczna  :wink:

----------


## hes

Witam
Taka woda do picia moze być dobra, nawet zdrowa, ale zje Ci 
prędzej czy póżniej instalację, także z praniem może być problem.
Analiza zupełnie prymitywna: do naczynia z wodą wlać wodę
wapienną, tzn. klarowny roztwór znad wapna i pozostawić
na drugi dzień. Ilośc brunatnego osadu na dnie da z grubsza 
pojęcie o ilości żelaza.
Ps. Ten Grodków to Dolny Sląsk ?

----------


## prokopcio

Opolskie, pomiędzy Nysą a Brzegiem. Do granicy dolnego śląska mam 10km  :wink:  60km od Wrocławia.

Ale na co wstępnie muszę się nastawiać (jakie filtry, uzdatniacze, odżelaziacze itp) oraz orientacyjne koszty. Rodzinka w przyszłości 4os i musi to wydolić  :wink: .

Przyłączą mi wodę miejską z rok może dwa ale wolę swoją.

----------


## 1971KJ

W Wodociagach sprawdza za niewielka oplata  :big tongue:

----------


## PawEla

Na pierwszy rzut oka hydrologa:
Po pierwsze: zażelaziona a nadmiar żelaza ponad norme szkodzi.
Po drugie: odwiert 11m a wody 7 m to oznacza że pierwsze zwierciadlo wód jest na 4 m ppt (chyba że artezyjka....) = infiltrujące wody opadowe wraz z całym syfem z atmosfery, pól uprawnych, roztworu humusu z lasów itp itd. Dodac jeszcze nieszczelne szamba u sąsiadów to oprócz tablicy Mendelejewa masz pałeczki coli, pantofelki, lamblie, itd itp (przeglądowo). Może w okolicy jest jakiś cmentarz?   :ohmy:  
Glina jest na wierzchu? jesli tak to wolniej infiltruje..... szansa że troche mniej badziewia bedzie 
Glina jest na dnie? No to dół całkowity: całe badziewie infiltruje przez żwiry i piaski i sie zatrzymuje w pierwszym poziomie wodonośnym na glinie. skład: jak wymieniłem wczesniej.
Rozwiązanie: kopac głębiej, podłączyc się pod wodociąg, zastosować uzdatniacze wody (napisane w skali rosnącej kosztów, orientacyjnie).
Co do zbadania wody: albo w wodociągach (kasa), albo podjedź do Wrocławia do instytutu geografii, złap jakąś studentkę na specjalizacja hydrografia i za dobrą pizze poproś o analizę wody w ramach ćwiczeń z hydrochemii - powinno wyjść   :big grin:  
pozdrawki.

----------


## prokopcio

więc tak:

 od góry licząc jak wierciliśmy to orientacyjnie:

1. ziemia  :Smile:  ok 0,5m
2. piach z żwirem i gliną (kolorowo) ok 1,5m
3. sama glina (szaro-kremowa) 1-2m
4. potem szary żwir z wodą (bardzo powoli się sączącą - raczej mokry żwir)
5. znów trochę gliny z piachem
6. piach, żwir
7. glina ok. 1m - jak ją przebiliśmy (10m głęb.) to "trysnęła" woda do góry to powierciliśmy w żwiże jeszcze metr i na tej długości jest ryra dziurowana owinięta filtrem.

cmentarzy i lasów brak, szamb też ale jest coś chyba gorszego - jakież 50m dalej sąsiad ma przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków, czy to świństwo może dolecieć przez taki grunt na 11m czy raczej nie muszę się tym przejmować? w drugą stronę pole uprawne z pszenicą.


zawsze myślałem, że mam głęboką studnię   :big tongue:

----------


## niezły

Każdą  wodę z własnego ujęcia należy przebadać  i to dosłownie przebadać a nie wyciągać wniosków na podstawie doświadczeń i obserwacji  aby wyniki były wiarygodne należy je wykonać tez w sposób prawidłowy Wodę do badania pobrać z przebranej już studni  do czystego naczynia  i jak najszybciej oddać do badania  a nie wozić przez kilka upalnych dni w samochodzie 
Jeżeli jest możliwość podłączenia do sieci to ja bym się zdecydował  przy wodzie o przekroczonym zanieczyszczeniu 
Koszt stacji uzdatniania wody to kwota od 2500 zł do 7000 plus stałe koszty utrzymania 
Niestety sanepidy nie zawsze robią rzetelne badania

----------


## PawEla

> więc tak:
> 
>  od góry licząc jak wierciliśmy to orientacyjnie:
> 
> 1. ziemia  ok 0,5m
> 2. piach z żwirem i gliną (kolorowo) ok 1,5m
> 3. sama glina (szaro-kremowa) 1-2m
> 4. potem szary żwir z wodą (bardzo powoli się sączącą - raczej mokry żwir)
> 5. znów trochę gliny z piachem
> ...


...czyli jednak zwierciadlo naporowe....

przydomowa oczyszczalnia: w zalezności w która strone jest splyw wody - układa się tak jak teren: jak jest wyżej to może coś z oczyszczalni przenikać. tak samo z polem pszenicy: na pewno rolnik nawozi i pryska więc azotu, magnezu może troche być.....

wodę jednak bym przebadał, tak konkretnie.....

----------


## prokopcio

Dziękuję wsystkim za wypowiedzi... na dniach zawiozę wodę do brzegu lub nysy bo już się dowiedziałem że tam zbadają...

----------


## wbrat

Po za tym żadna poważna firma nie dobierze Ci filtrów bez wyników badania wody. Więc badanie na 100% konieczne.

----------


## prokopcio

Jeszcze jedno ważne pytanko:

   Kogo mogę się najlepiej poradzić jak już będę miał te badania - jakie mam filtry założyć żeby było w miarę dobrze (nieszkodliwie dla instalacji i zdrowia)? Nie chcę się radzić firm, które zajmują się sprzedażą filtrów bo coś niewierzę, żeby oni byli bezstronni. Jak już wspomniałem - nie chcę wody "destylowanej" z cenę 10 000 zł !!!

----------


## wbrat

> Jeszcze jedno ważne pytanko:
> 
>    Kogo mogę się najlepiej poradzić jak już będę miał te badania - jakie mam filtry założyć żeby było w miarę dobrze (nieszkodliwie dla instalacji i zdrowia)? Nie chcę się radzić firm, które zajmują się sprzedażą filtrów bo coś niewierzę, żeby oni byli bezstronni. Jak już wspomniałem - nie chcę wody "destylowanej" z cenę 10 000 zł !!!


Jedna z propozycji, która przychodzi mi na myśl: rzuć wyniki badania na forum  :smile: . 

Generalnie porady trzeba szukać raczej u sprzedawców filtrów - najlepiej daj wyniki do kilku - wtedy łatwiej się zorientujesz, którzy chcą Cię naciąć na niepotrzebne koszty.

Nie chcesz wody destylowanej - nie zakładaj filtrów z odwóconą osmozą  :smile: .

----------


## dusigrosz2000

napisz te swoje wyniki........cos dobierzemy ...
a na pewno podpowiem...

----------


## jacek--m

Ile kosztuje odwiert i wykoananie studni głębinowej

----------


## acca5

Szukaj, szukaj, szukaj ; codziennie te same pytania w wymianie doswiadczeń. zalezy gdzie 150-220zł/mb.

----------


## majki

U mnie będzie robił gość za 130 zł/mb : robocizna + materiał rura fi 110

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## acca5

Ja mam 160 mm średnicę cena 180zł/m2, dodatkowy koszt to kręgi betonowe i pokrywa

----------


## Monika $ Seba

> Ile kosztuje odwiert i wykoananie studni głębinowej


my rok temu płaciliśmy 250 za metr a to była i tak dobra cena na Śląsku

----------


## waski77

ja pytałem o studnię głębinową. powiedzieli mi że jeżeli ma to być do użytku domowego, studnia nie głębsza niż 30 m i zużycie 5m3/dobę to nie muszę nikogo się pytać.

----------


## ja budowniczy

kwestię studni reguluje

_Rozporządzenie ministra infrastruktury z 2002 roku (Dz. U. nr 75 poz. 690) w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie)_ 

pozwolenie trzeba uzyskać na studnie głębinową pow. 30 m, płytszych nawet się nie zgłasza

----------


## el-ka

Nie wymaga zgłoszenia studnia płytka - do 30m.  Mam taką na działce - wykonana w tym roku.

----------


## Raton

Witam
Planuje studnię głębinową i jak trzeba będzie to nawet 29m głęboką.
Mam od domu do drogi 100 m i taniej mnie wyjdzie wykopanie tej stuni niż przyłącze a nie mówie już o kosztach eksploatacji.
Mam pytanie jaka jest jakośc wody z takich pokładów. Jestem przygotowany na zakup filtrów ale czy to wystarczy? Wiem ze badania tez bede musial robic co pare miesiecy.
Poszukuję opini osób juz posiadających takie studnie głębinwe.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Monika $ Seba

> Witam
> Planuje studnię głębinową i jak trzeba będzie to nawet 29m głęboką.
> Mam od domu do drogi 100 m i taniej mnie wyjdzie wykopanie tej stuni niż przyłącze a nie mówie już o kosztach eksploatacji.
> Mam pytanie jaka jest jakośc wody z takich pokładów. Jestem przygotowany na zakup filtrów ale czy to wystarczy? Wiem ze badania tez bede musial robic co pare miesiecy.
> Poszukuję opini osób juz posiadających takie studnie głębinwe.
> Pozdrawiam


Co do jakosci wody- njlepiej zlecic badania w sanepidzie. szwagier kupil filtr i woda jest baaaardzooo miekka, my tez kupimy> Jedno mnie tylko uderzylo w twojej wypowiedzi- to ze bedziesz mial studnie nie zwalnia cie z obowiazku przylaczenia sie do sieci. Podobno zmenily sie przepisy- podlaczony musisz byc jesli jest siec- poniesiesz koszty jej rozbudowy i projektu takiego przylacza, do tego dojda mapki do celow projektowych jesli twoje maja juz powyzej roku wiec jeszcze koszty geodety- tak bylo u nas-  tyle tylko ze po przylaczeniu nikt nie zmusi cie abys taka wode "odbieral" jesli jakosc wody ze studni bedzie ok i woda bedzie sie nadawala do spozycia zamierzamy korzystac z niej jako z podstawowego zrodla dostawy .

----------


## Raton

Witam i dziekuje za odpowiedz.
Ale sie zalamałem tymi nowymi przepisami   :sad:  
Musze poszukac tych przepisow bo nie da mi spokoju jak ktos moze mnie do czegos zmuszac. Tak jak studnie planuje oczyszczalnie biologiczna sciekow z rozsaczaniem.  nie mam zamiaru placic ani za wode ani za scieki.
Dzialka ma 3600 m2 wiec studnia i oczyszczalnia nie beda sobie szkodzic.
W ostatecznosci zrobie tak ze przylacze sie do kanalizacji i zaraz za ogrodzeniem postawie licznik i na tym koniec a stunia i oczyszczania i tak bedzie.
Nic tylko walic glowa w sciane z powodu durnych przepisow.
I tak to sprawdze    :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Alexs

> Jedno mnie tylko uderzylo w twojej wypowiedzi- to ze bedziesz mial studnie nie zwalnia cie z obowiazku przylaczenia sie do sieci. Podobno zmenily sie przepisy- podlaczony musisz byc jesli jest siec- poniesiesz koszty jej rozbudowy i projektu takiego przylacza, do tego dojda mapki do celow projektowych jesli twoje maja juz powyzej roku wiec jeszcze koszty geodety- tak bylo u nas-  tyle tylko ze po przylaczeniu nikt nie zmusi cie abys taka wode "odbieral" jesli jakosc wody ze studni bedzie ok i woda bedzie sie nadawala do spozycia zamierzamy korzystac z niej jako z podstawowego zrodla dostawy .


Się uśmiałam, dobre!!! Poproszę o podpowiedz pilnie jaka ustawa reguluje te przepisy to się od razu będę sadzić z gminą która własnie mi odmawia gody na robudowę sieci wodociągowej 60 mb.!!! Pierwsze słyszę, żeby ktoś do tego zmuszał a tym bardziej do rozbudowy wodociągu której sama papierologia trwa rok!!!Czyli co, kolega ma wiercić studnię i zaplacić za to a potem jescze wywalić 10 tys na rozbudowę wodociągu, bo ma 100 mb a metr kosztuje 100 pln, bzdura!!!
Miejscowy plan zagospodarowania lub WZ w terenach bez sieci przewiduje studnie a 100 mb to jest teren "bez sieci", przerabiam ten temat od 8 miesięcy i nic nie moge wywalczyć z gminą!!!
Pozdr.

----------


## Jurek_Z

> ...   
> Hydrofor 500l był niezbędny ze względu na zawartość żelaza w wodzie. ....


Mam pytanie. Czy odżelaziacz i zmiękczacz zabudować przed czy za hydroforem? Czy jeżeli zabuduję te ustrojstwa przed hydroforem to uniknę wytrącania się tlenków żelaza i kamienia w hydroforze? A może zastosować hydrofor z przeponą, wtedy nie będzie kontaktu wody z powietrzem co zminimalizuje wytrącanie żelaza i obniżanie ciśnienia w hydroforze?

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Tak w prostej kalkulacji wychodzi mi, że za te 200m zapłaciłbym ok. 15000 + samo przyłącze. ..........


Sama "rurka" 400 zł.    a na co idzie reszta?

----------


## Jurek_Z

> Sama "rurka" 400 zł.    a na co idzie reszta?


Ja mam około 400m rurociągu do wykonania. Przy takich odległościach to mówimy o budowie rurociągu a nie przyłącza. Rura fi 110 (ciekawe gdzie sprzedają po 2 zł/m) wszelkie uzgodnienia z właścicielami gruntu też kosztują, nie ma nic za darmo. Projekt, geodeta (niezła powierzchnia do aktualizacji), mapy, i samo wykonawstwo - koparka itp. Nie jest to tania impreza. Studnia z obudową i pompą i presostatem kosztowała mnie 10 000 zł. Zmiękczacz i filtr z odwróconą osmozą mam z poprzedniego mieszkania. Po zakończeniu budowy i przebadaniu wody okaże się czy jest potrzebny odżelaziacz. Oczywiście trzeba będzie dołożyć hydrofor. Koszt studni na pewno wyjdzie niższy niż budowy rurociągu.

----------


## Galain

Ja koniecznie chce miec studnie glebinowa (nie wiem, jak glebinowa); podobno w mojej okolicy z woda na ma problemu; ciekawa jestem, na co zwracac uwage przy wyborze firmy wykonujacej odwiert; czy firmy robily Wam rowniez projekt? budowe studni chyba tylko sie zglasza w nadzorze(musze sprawdzic)?

G.    :cool:

----------


## KubaB

> Napisał Raton
> 
> Witam
> Planuje studnię głębinową i jak trzeba będzie to nawet 29m głęboką.
> Mam od domu do drogi 100 m i taniej mnie wyjdzie wykopanie tej stuni niż przyłącze a nie mówie już o kosztach eksploatacji.
> Mam pytanie jaka jest jakośc wody z takich pokładów. Jestem przygotowany na zakup filtrów ale czy to wystarczy? Wiem ze badania tez bede musial robic co pare miesiecy.
> Poszukuję opini osób juz posiadających takie studnie głębinwe.
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> ...


A mi w gminie (Tychy koło Katowic) powiedzieli, że nikt mnie nie może zmusić abym sie podłączył do wodociagu. A studnia do 30 metrów nie wymaga pozwolenia. Więc mam 25 metrów, koszt wyszedł ok. 180zł/ metr. Rura fi 160

----------


## Raton

Już na początku powiem że nie mam zamiaru nikogo do niczego przekonywać ani nikogo reklamować..
Planuje jak już pisałem wcześniej studnię głębinową. Pomyślałem sobie wynajme ekipę i niech kopą tu gdzie powiem i będzie mi odpowiadało.
Mój teść zaproponował mi prezent i powiedział że wynajmie radiestetę i że pokryje jego koszty.
Gość przyjechał i zabrał sie do pracy.
Chodził i szukał blisko 3 godziny (działka ma 3600m2)
Zapyatł tylko gdzie ma stać dom.
Następnie oznajmił co wyszukał. To tu jest to "miejsce"
I szczelił wykład że mi szczena opadła do samej trawy.
Na 33 m mam cieko szerokości 3 m którego wydajnośc to 500 l/h, nad tym ciekiem na głębokości 12m jest ciek biegnący w poprzek i jest to woda z innego pokładu. I jak na przecięciu tych cieków się wkopie to mam wody ze hoho.
Moge te ujęcia połączyc zrobić osobne ujecia lub tylko głębinową. Jak chce tak wykona firma co wierci. Przed wyborem firmy mam sie zapytać czy wywierci mi ona studnie na tą głębokośc co chce bez względu na podłoże czy tylko dokopią sie np na 20 m i podziękują bo są skały a oni kopia tylko w miekkim. Tych miękkich to radzi nawet nie zapraszać bo szkoda czasu.
Zapytał gdzie chciałem ja kopać studnie. I jak mu pokazałem to powiedział że MOOOOŻE na 50 m bym coś znalazł.
Planowane miejsce pod dom radził abym przesunął o 1,5 m w głąb działki bo wtedy dom znajdzie się pomiędzy ciekami a nie będzie na nich stał co bardzo źle wpływa na zdrowie.
Gość sie chwalił listami referencyjnymi dla jakich to zakładów nie robił pomiarów a nawet w urzędach ustawiał miejsca dla pracowników by nie były na ciekach.
Pisze artukuły w gazetach specjalistycznych itp.
Ile w tym prawdy dowiem się jak już dokopie się do moich 33m. 
Z tymi 3 metrami powiedział że nie będzie problemu bo i urząd i kopiący przymykają oko na takie odchyłki.
Tak czy siak warto kogoś takiego zaprosić.
Mam namiary na tą osobę. Jest z Katowic
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adamaria

A ja mam to szczęście, że na mojej działce taka studnia już jest. Oczywiście podłączyłam się do niej, głupia bym była, gdybym jej nie wykorzystała.
We wsi w której się buduję większość nowych domów korzysta z takich studni. Jedyny minus jest taki, że jeśli dłuższy czas nie korzysta się z wody ze studni,woda nie jest zbyt czysta. Jeśli natomiast regularnie korzysta się z wody studziennej, jest ona czyściutka. Ja  w domku będę mogła korzystać z wody z wodociągu lub wody ze studni.

----------


## Sylwia Z

Zapytanie: fachman wykopał nam studnię. Kopiąc studnie zauważyliśmy, że nie jest ona skierowana idealinie w dół, (prostpadle do gruntu) ale skierowana jest do ziemii pod pewnym kątem. Czy wpływa to w jakikolwiek sposó na późniejsze użytkowanie studni? Czy jest to błąd fachmana czy można to odpuscić?

----------


## 37°C

Nie napisałaś, jaką głębokość ma ta studnia. Zakładam, że jest płytka.
Plus to to, że dzięki temu możesz mieć pochyloną płytę przykrywającą kręgi, więc nie będzie się na niej zbierać woda.  Minusów nie widzę.

Poza tym, jeśli kręgi nie są ułożone "prostpadle do gruntu" to jest to raczej dobry objaw w terenie pochyłym, nie sądzisz?
Przyłóż poziomicę do krawędzi kręgów, to sprawdzisz jak bardzo studnia nie stoi *pionowo*.

----------


## Sylwia Z

W ramach wyjaśnienia: jest to studnia składająca się z 3 rur 3 i 1/4 cala, na dole znajduje się filtr, pomiędzy rurami, ok 1,5 m pod ziemią znajduje się zawór zwrotny. Całość ma ok 10 m głębokości. nie potrafię określić odchylenia od pionu ale jest gołym okiem widoczne nawet na wystającej ok 30 centymetrów rurze.

----------


## gogo5660

Nie przesadzaj to nie ma zadnego wplywu na to czy poleci woda... najwazniejsze zeby fachman dowiercil sie do jakis "stalych" zasobow wody...

----------


## Sylwia Z

Jeżeli tak to super. dzięki za informacje

----------


## rogacek

kopali w takiej średnicy??? krasnoludki???
 :Lol:

----------


## gogo5660

> kopali w takiej średnicy??? krasnoludki???


To byl "slang" loto oczywiscie o wiercenie

----------


## hes

No tak, a wiercenie to kopanie... 

 Pierwsi chetni do odpowiedzi wpadaja czasami w pulapkę  takiego "slangu"

----------


## rogacek

bywa

pytania trzeba zadawać precyzyjnie. oczywiście w miarę możliwości

 :Lol:

----------


## hugo2

czy ktoś spotkał się lub słyszał o podobnym problemie ze studnią wierconą:
studnia krótko po wywierceniu (2 dni) wypełnia się piaskiem w dolnym odcinku na 2,5 - 3m.
Studnia z rur kanalizacyjnych PCV 160 15m głęboka, lustro wody na 9m. 2 dni po wywierceniu sprawdziłem głębokość dna i było już na 12m. Gość który robił studnie mocno się zdziwił, stwierdził że rura musiała pęknać. Wywiercił obok drugą i po 2 dniach znowu to samo: dno na głębokości 12,6m. 
Studniarz już nie wie co się dzieje, ja podejrzewam że piasek dostaje się z wodą od dna studni (nie wiem jednak jak ten koniec rury jest zakończony; otwarty czy zamkniętą jakimś filtrem). Rura studni na odcinku filtrującym jest perforowana (wywiercone otwory) i owinięta jakąś matą pełniącą rolę filtra.
Studnia ma służyć do nawodnienia ogrodu

----------


## Inmud

Czy ktoś mógłby mi to na spokojnie wytłumaczyć?
Jestem po użyciu opcji szukaj i dlatego piszę w tym temacie.
Dzisiaj mieliśmy wierconą studnię no i doszliśmy do 32 metrów, gdzie facet powiedział basta. U sąsiadów wszędzie na około studnie są wiercone na 26 metrów. 
I teraz powiedział, ale żonie, bo ja już w pracy, że ponieważ jest mało wydajne źródło to zrobią abisynki. 
Czy ktoś może mi łopatologicznie wytłumaczyć czym się różni abisynka od wierconej? Bo podobno ma pójść w tym samym odwiercie, tylko że abisynka zbierze 5000l/h godzinę a z wierconej by tylko ciurkało.
Co to za cudowna różnica i gdzie jest haczyk? Bo abisynki są znacznie tańsze...
Czy ta woda ma gorszą jakość? Bo rozumiem, że w abisynce jest podskórna? 
Się pogubiłem.

----------


## pawciupag

o rany skąd Wy macie takie przyjemne ceny. Ja tydzień temu rozglądałem i pytałem o studnie wierconą w mojej okolicy (Bibice koło Krakowa). Geolog, który był przy wierceniu studni innych w okolicy i ma mapy geologiczne powiedział, że wody można się spodziewać na głębok. 30-50m. Wypytywałem kilku firm o studnie wiercone i cena za robociznę od 300zł za metr do 500zł w zależności od gruntu. U mnie głębiej są skały wapienno-jakieś tam i ogólnie jest ciężko wiercić więc cena wyższa. Załamałem się i odpuszczam studnie wierconą a ze studni kopanej wody do konsumpcji boje się wykorzystywać, bo może być zanieczyszczana z okolicznych pół. 
A może ktoś wie czy stosowanie filtrów osmotycznych na studniach kopanych ma sens, do wody pitnej?

----------


## jasto3

Z tymi różdżkarzami uważaj,to są zwykli oszuści,ja wziąłem dwóch z referencjami na swoją działkę :tongue: okazali zupełnie inne miejsca,jeden na głębokości 20m a drugi na 6m.

----------


## urgot

To sie nazywa piaszczenie studni Albo warstwa nawiercona była za drobna na ujmowanie wody albo studniarz dał za mało gęstą siatkę Nawet przy drobnych piaskach przy odpowiedniej siatce filtracyjnej i obsybce żwirowej powinno być ok Jeżeli rury są np pomarańczowe to są to rury kanalizacyjne i faktycznie mogły pęknąć Temat rzeka...

----------


## hydrol

jeśli dno nie jest zaślepione to o co pytasz? Na koniec rury zakłada się zaślepkę : taki kapsel z PCV

----------


## Aksel

bardzo chcialbym byc jak najbardziej niezalezny od wszelkich dostawcow mediow

chce sie ograniczyc tylko do pradu

chce miec studnie glebinowa i wlasne szambo

jakie macie doswiadczenia z budowa takiej studni i szamba ?
jakie firmy byscie polecili (jesli chodzi o kupno szamba) ?
ile kosztuje wykonanie odwiertu dla studni ?
ile kosztuja pompy i jakie polecacie (wlasciwie to ceny sobie sam sprawdze  :smile:  )

czy uwazacie ze jest sens sprowadzac na dzialke różdżkarza ?

----------


## ansemo

> jakie macie doswiadczenia z budowa takiej studni i szamba ?


Robiłem u siebie studnię. Doświadczenia mam takie że zawołałem firmę która na tym terenie robi chyba większość odwiertów (i ma niezłą opinię), przyjechał szef, obejrzał działkę, pobiegał z różdżką, wskazał miejsce, a po 3 miesiącach przyjechali, w ciągu 3 dni zrobili odwiert na 26 m głebokości, wstawili 3 kręgi (bo tyle chciałem) i już. 
Później przyjechali jeszcze zamontować pompę i zasilanie do niej.




> ile kosztuje wykonanie odwiertu dla studni ?


Ja płaciłem 200 zł za metr bieżący. Do tego jakieś groszowe sprawy za kręgi i pokrywę.




> ile kosztuja pompy i jakie polecacie


Ja za pompę + montaż + skrznkę zasilająca zapłaciłem ok 4 kPLN. Niestety nie powiem Ci jaka to pompa bo nie mam papierów przy sobie. Nie wiem też czy warta polecenia bo na razie używam jej podczas budowy.

----------


## Raton

Jestem przed budowa studni - 29m
Niestety koszt zwala bo 450 zł za metr odwiertu.
Takie realia cenowe na śląsku   :sad:  a z poza śląska nie chcą się podjąć.
Co do szamba to wolał bym oczyszczalnie z rozsączaniem (bez kosztów za wywóz i woda lepsza do podlewania niz ta prosto ze studni)
Co do pompy to sam nie wiem bo jestem przed zakupem.
Na wiosne startuje z budową to coś sie wyjaśni.
Różdżkarza polece dopiero jak się dokopią. Obecnie powiedział mi że tam gdzie ja chciałem studnie to woda jest na 50 m a on wskazał gdzie jest na 29m. Podał nawet wydajność. Jak coś to mam namiary na tego gościa. Ma strone www i niezłe już osiągnięcia.

----------


## Barbossa

> ....
> Różdżkarza polece dopiero jak się dokopią. Obecnie powiedział mi że tam gdzie ja chciałem studnie to woda jest na 50 m a on wskazał gdzie jest na 29m. Podał nawet wydajność. Jak coś to mam namiary na tego gościa. Ma strone www i niezłe już osiągnięcia.


  :big grin: 
słaby, ja znam takiego, który od razu analizuje skład

----------


## Jurek_Z

> ... ja znam takiego, który od razu analizuje skład


U mnie też był taki, podał skład chemiczny wody, głębokość na jakiej będzie zalegał pokład wodonośny i jaka wydajność studni. Przywiózł go właściciel wiertnicy (firma chyba była z Pszczyny). W głębokośći pomylił się tylko o 1m w wydajności w zasadzie trafił w 10 a w składzie chemicznym lekko nie doszacował manganu. Nie wierzę w gusła ale te wyniki mnie zaskoczyły i nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Ten sam różdżkarz na sąsiedniej działce stwierdził, że woda jest o 12 m głębiej. Sąsiad chyba będzie wiercił na wiosnę. Ciekawe czy się potwierdzi.   :Confused:

----------


## Barbossa

jak umie czytać i pracuje w jakimś okolicznym instytucie geologicznym to pewnie tak

----------


## Jurek_Z

Z Pszczyny do Gliwic jest przeszło 50 km. Odległość między działkami to 30 m.   :Confused:

----------


## Barbossa

a w szkole na geografii nie pokazywali mapy geologicznej Polski?
takie mapy są opracowane dla poszczególnych rejonów, czasami tak dokładnie, że zdziwiłbyś się

----------


## Jurek_Z

Może i racja. O ja naiwny   :oops:    Ale myślałem że różnica w głębokości wynosząca 12m w odległości 30m to dość dużo i mapy musiały by być na prawdę dokładne.   :Confused:   Ale ja już mam wodę   :big grin:   a te 12 m to teraz zmartwienie sąsiada. Niestety ale parę kPLN więcej będzie musiał wydać i będzie przez to mniej na parapetówkę.   :Evil:

----------


## Aksel

widze ze podajecie duze rozbieznosnosci co do cen za metr biezacy odwiertu

200 i 450

zatem 30m studnia to koszt od 6000 do 10500 PLN
plus osprzet to bedzie od 10k do 15k

ciekaw jestem ile kosztuje podlaczenie sie do sieci wodociagowej ?
ile to trwa i ile z tym zachodu ?

----------


## Raton

Moja cena 450 zl/m wynika z technologii. Studnie maja robic okolo tygodnia wiertnicą. Wchodzi w to odwiert, betonowanie/uszczelnienie aby woda z warstwy podskórnej nie przechodziła do tej głębszej. Średnica odwiertu chyba 160mm
Za 200 zł moge mieć kręconą ręcznie bez gwarancji co będzie jak trafia na skałę.

----------


## Raton

Do wodociągu też się podłanczam bo muszę (brak pozwolenia na oczyszczalnie)
A że za ścieki płaci się w wodzie to muszę tez mieć wodę. 
Ja kalkuluje koszt podłączenia tylko za materiał i fachowca który włączy się w drogę. 80m kopania rowu niestety pozostawiam sobie tak jak rozprowadzenie i połączenie całej kanalizacji. Z tego co słyszałem liczy się ogólnie 100 zł za robocizne i materiał ale nie jestem pewien na 100%

----------


## urgot

Stary temat ale zawsze miło poczytać o swojej branży. Ciekawy jestem jak ta historia sie skończyła...

----------


## Cobra

Sprawa skończyła się pomyślnie, tzn. po interwencji w Urzędzie Skarbowym otrzymałem z firmy telefon z zapytaniem o najbliższy dogodny dla mnie termin wizyty na działce. Firma wykonała 2-gą studnię obok na swój koszt, starą oczywiście zasypała, wyciągnęła swoją pompę. Od właścicielki po interwencji w US dostałem fakturę VAT na kwotę za jaką wykonali studnię z adnotacją "Zapłacono gotówką". To tyle w temacie. Firmy oczywiście nadal nie polecam, ponieważ reagują jak jest już za późno, a właściciel mówiąc o sądzie może i miał rację, ale na US już był za cienki  :wink:

----------


## pawciupag

I właśnie w takich przypadkach widać jak bardzo się przydaje forum. Rada jednego z forumowiczów żeby zgłosić do US dała 100% rezultat. Może i mnie się przyda taki "bat" na niesolidnych wykonawców.  :Lol:

----------


## JAGODY

Jaką studnie wywiercić na działce.
Zastosowanie to budowa i użytkowanie docelowe, w jakim miejscu dokonać odwiertu itp., itd.
Proszę o sugestie i wyrozumiałość  :big grin:   jak widać po ilości postów kompletna zielenina w temacie  :Lol:

----------


## JAGODY

Nikt?  :ohmy:

----------

> Jaką studnie wywiercić na działce ...


kopałem, nie chciało mi sie wiercic ...  :Confused:  



> ... w jakim miejscu dokonać odwiertu ...


wydaje mi sie, ze optymalnie było by w poblizu domu (nizsze koszty rurociągu)

----------


## adam_mk

A wodę masz?
Głęboko?
A sąsiedzi? Zaglądnąć im do studni trzeba...
Adam M.

----------


## JAGODY

Woda jest dosyć płytko, przynajmniej ta podskórna. 
Człowiek który zajmuje się wierceniem mowił,że wiercił dosłownie 50 m dalej i nie była głęboko" nie pamietał na jakiej głębokości  :cool:  "
Coś mi wspominał o tym żeby wiercić w garażu  :ohmy:  , włąśnie jak ma się sprawa przemarzania, bo może faktycznie lepiej zrobić to pod domem, czy on sprzedawał jakieś głodne kawałki?
Pozdrawiam Norbert

----------


## adam_mk

PO CO Ci ta woda?
Techniczna? Zrób osobne instalacje i wiooo!
Pitna?
Płytkie nie mają żelaza i manganu (ale mają nawozy z pól i esencję gówienka (bakterie koli)). Głębokie mogą mieć żelazo czy mangan lub i to i to.
Bez badania ani rusz! 
Adam M.

Zbadaj wodę "sąsiedzką" zanim się wpuścisz w koszta...
Będziesz wiedział do czego startujesz...

----------

w ziemi jest ciepło - przemarzaniem wody w studni sie nie martw 
a lokalizacja - kwestia gustu /znam istniejace studnie wewnatrz budynków/

----------


## JAGODY

> PO CO Ci ta woda?
> Techniczna? Zrób osobne instalacje i wiooo!
> Pitna?
> Płytkie nie mają żelaza i manganu (ale mają nawozy z pól i esencję gówienka (bakterie koli)). Głębokie mogą mieć żelazo czy mangan lub i to i to.
> Bez badania ani rusz! 
> Adam M.
> 
> Zbadaj wodę "sąsiedzką" zanim się wpuścisz w koszta...
> Będziesz wiedział do czego startujesz...


Potrzebna mi techniczna do budowy, następnie pitna do użytkowania po zamieszkaniu i to tyle.
Standardowo pewnie będzie zażelaziona, ale po kiego grzyba mi oddzielna studnia na czas budowy. Możesz to wyłuszczyć?
Rozumiem,że studnie można dać w dowolnym miejscu, tak przynajmniej wynika z poprzednich postów, posadowienie jej w środku domu nie ma żadnego konkretnego uzasadnienia, czy tak?
Pzdr. Norbert

----------


## adam_mk

Poczytaj co piszę!

Jak zrobisz płytką i nie będzie zagówniona (koli) czy wynawozowana toś wygrał! Masz i pitną i budowlaną!

Jak zrobisz głęboką, to bakterii nie będzie, ale może być żelazo i mangan - a to już kłopot.

Dlatego radzę wywiad gospodarczy na sąsiedzkim podwórku.
Adam M

----------

> ... Rozumiem,że studnie można dać w dowolnym miejscu, tak przynajmniej wynika z poprzednich postów, posadowienie jej w środku domu nie ma żadnego konkretnego uzasadnienia, czy tak?
> Pzdr. Norbert


w dowolnym - nie bardzo ...
obowiązuja warunki techniczne - np., ze studnia musi byc  7 m od granic działki
15 m od zbiorników na nieczystosci typu sławojka, szambo czy kompostownik - gnojownik sąsiada, itp. 
natomiast lokalizacja wewnatrz budyku ... podejrzewam, ze to moze wynikac ze wskazań różdżkarza - ale to tylko moje domysły ...

----------


## JAGODY

> Poczytaj co piszę!
> 
> Jak zrobisz płytką i nie będzie zagówniona (koli) czy wynawozowana toś wygrał! Masz i pitną i budowlaną!
> 
> Jak zrobisz głęboką, to bakterii nie będzie, ale może być żelazo i mangan - a to już kłopot.
> 
> Dlatego radzę wywiad gospodarczy na sąsiedzkim podwórku.
> Adam M


Dzięki Adam tak też zrobie.

----------


## JAGODY

> Napisał JAGODY
> 
>  ... Rozumiem,że studnie można dać w dowolnym miejscu, tak przynajmniej wynika z poprzednich postów, posadowienie jej w środku domu nie ma żadnego konkretnego uzasadnienia, czy tak?
> Pzdr. Norbert
> 
> 
> w dowolnym - nie bardzo ...
> obowiązuja warunki techniczne - np., ze studnia musi byc  7 m od granic działki
> 15 m od zbiorników na nieczystosci typu sławojka, szambo czy kompostownik - gnojownik sąsiada, itp. 
> natomiast lokalizacja wewnatrz budyku ... podejrzewam, ze to moze wynikac ze wskazań różdżkarza - ale to tylko moje domysły ...


Warunki techn. ok to rzecz jasna, natomiast lokalizacja wewnątrz budynku wynikała z zasugerowania takiej lokalizacji przez człowieka który tym sie zajmuje, a że wcześniej o czymś podobnym nie słyszałem , więc uderzyłem do Was o rade.

----------

jesli to będzie studnia wiercona to jej lokalizacja w budynku jest - z ekonomicznego punku widzenia - korzystna

----------


## Raton

Jak studnia do wszystkiego to zdecydowanie głębinowa - zwłaszcza przy dużej działce.
Dodatkowo u was koszty wiercenia są NORMALNE a nie tak jak u nas 400% wyższe.
Co do lokalizacji to wypowiem się około kwietnia jak przyjadą i wywiercą.
Mam wytyczone miejsce przez wielkiego guru różdżkarzy. Ponoć woda jest na 33m a 20m dalej tam gdzie sam planowałem studnie woda ponoć jest na 50m.

----------


## JAGODY

> jesli to będzie studnia wiercona to jej lokalizacja w budynku jest - z ekonomicznego punku widzenia - korzystna


No to wiem, że nic nie wiem  :Confused:

----------


## adam_mk

Usiądź i pomyśl!

Jeżeli...
Jeżeli trafisz na specyficzny układ warstw geolo, to będziesz miał artezyjską!
Wspanialsza niż byś chciał, bo nie potrzebuje pompy, tylko co zrobić z takim nadmiarem wody?
No i chałupy już w tym miejscu sobie nie postawisz!!!

Jeżeli będziesz miał pecha jak stąd do Ameryki, to grunt wokół wywierconego otworu będzie się STALE zapadał i wtedy też sobie domu w tym miejscu nie postawisz!!! (kurzawki jakieś)

Jeżeli wiesz co było u sąsiada lub u kilku okolicznych i Tobie to nie przeszkadza, to masz prawo przypuszczać, co Cię spotka przy tej robocie.

Wtedy będziesz miał full wypas i same udogodnienia.... jakieś 10 lat...
Czemu? Bo potem, to może się zmniejszyć wydajność tej studni.
Studnie nie są wieczne! Bywa, że się zamulają, zarastają jakimś żelazo- czymś tam i trzeba je regenerować. Wali się w taką kwachy i płucze. Pompuje do, a potem z - i tak kilka razy (są specjaliści).
Czy tak być MUSI? 
NIE! Ale może, a studnia na zewnątrz jest łatwiej "naprawialna"

Dlatego wywiad gospodarczy na WSZYSTKICH DOSTĘPNYCH podwórkach w okolicy!!!
A potem zrobisz tak, jak Ci rozum podpowie...

Jakby była w domu... jakby tak pompka padła w ostre śniegi i mrozy...
No to byłbyś BARDZO wygrany!
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------

> No to wiem, że nic nie wiem


osobiście kopałbym poza budynkiem ...
i kopał, a nie wiercił ... moze sie okazac ze wieksze problemy będziesz miał z woda głębinową niz podskórną  ....

----------


## JAGODY

Po waszych postach dochodze do wniosku, nie wiem czy dobrego,że warto wywiercić poza domem i tak też chyba zrobię. W niedziele mam spotkanie z magikiem od studni. Dzięki za sugestię i nie poprzestajcie na tych.
 Czy wodę powinien namierzyć różdżkaż, czy magik powinien wiercić gdzie mu się podoba,aż znajdzie  :Confused:  ?

----------


## adam_mk

Coś mało oczytany jesteś, jak widać z tego tekstu.
Było tu sporo na takie tematy, tylko ta szukaczka....  :cry:  

Rozumiem, że nie żyjesz z wiercenia studni i spotyka Cię ta przygoda po raz pierwszy, ale...

Pomyśl! CO się dzieje z tą wodą, która czasem w postaci deszczu czy śniegu spada w Twojej okolicy z chmurek?
Według mnie, to ta "spadnięta" woda posiada masę. (waży!) Grawitacyjnie dąży do zajęcia takiego miejsca, które ma najmniejszą energię potencjalną (leży najniżej). Spływa więc w dół, do najbliższego zagłębienia.
A POTEM CO?
Trochę wyparuje i wraca do obiegu, a reszta wsiąka, bo podłoże idealnie szczelne nigdy nie jest.
A jak taki dołek jest gdzieś niedaleko Twojej działki? - To pojawia się u Ciebie POD trawnikiem!
DALEJ stara się spłynąć jak najniżej, pomimo tego, że przeszkadzają jej w tym warstwy geologiczne.
Piaski i żwiry mało a gliny i iły - bardzo.
Więc jeżeli wiesz jak przebiegają warstwy w Twojej okolicy, to wiedząc GDZIE są te piaski i żwiry, automatycznie wiesz gdzie masz wodę! To są właśnie te wodonośne warstwy.

Wołasz jakiegoś typa, a on wiedząc, że na pewno te warstwy tam są, łazi po terenie i robi miny srającego kota! Potem wygęga - do 30m i bierze kasę.
A jak trafisz na 25? FACET WIEDZIAŁ!!!

Poszukaj map geolo swojego terenu. Melioracja, na przykład (mają), gospodarka wodna... takie tam.
Kup se wahadełko, rób miny i czesz sąsiadów!  :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Jedrek-Jedrek

Pseudo Różdżkarze drżyjcie ze strachu mamy was !!!

----------


## revalidon

Zdecydowanie odradzam kopaną... każda sraka u któregoś z domowników i bedziesz pędził z próbka wody do badania, a to koszt minimum 200 złociszy... Zbyt duzo jest popaprańców co odprowadzają scieki do studni kopanych, sporo tez takich co rozprowadzaja gówienko równomiernie w ramach POŚ...

----------


## JAGODY

> Coś mało oczytany jesteś, jak widać z tego tekstu.
> Było tu sporo na takie tematy, tylko ta szukaczka....  
> 
> Rozumiem, że nie żyjesz z wiercenia studni i spotyka Cię ta przygoda po raz pierwszy, ale...
> 
> Pomyśl! CO się dzieje z tą wodą, która czasem w postaci deszczu czy śniegu spada w Twojej okolicy z chmurek?
> Według mnie, to ta "spadnięta" woda posiada masę. (waży!) Grawitacyjnie dąży do zajęcia takiego miejsca, które ma najmniejszą energię potencjalną (leży najniżej). Spływa więc w dół, do najbliższego zagłębienia.
> A POTEM CO?
> Trochę wyparuje i wraca do obiegu, a reszta wsiąka, bo podłoże idealnie szczelne nigdy nie jest.
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Drogi Adamie, jestem bardzo mało oczytany, powiem więcej jestem zieloniutki jak trawka na wiesne   :big grin:  , a szukajki nie lubie, nie uznaje, nie chce... dowolne dopasuj i nie bądź zły na mnie za to poprostu tak mam  :cool:  
Twoje rady dużo mi dają i niech tak pozostanie. Z góry za nie dziękuje.
Pzdr Norbert

----------


## adam_mk

No to Wam jeszcze podam definicję "szkody" jaką usłyszałem gdzieś w terenie!

SZKODA występuje wtedy, gdy Ci ktoś nasra do studni!
(o studniach tu mowa - więc to na temat!)
Czemu?
BO WTEDY NIE MASZ ANI WODY ANI GNOJU!
 :Lol:  

I sporo racji mają ci, którzy sugerują do picia wody głębsze. Głębsze to znaczy lepiej przez naturę przefiltrowane. Niestety, także dłużej filtrowane, co owocuje rozpuszczaniem się w nich tego , co po ziemią...żelaza, manganu...wapnia i magnezu też...

1m wgłąb ziemi wody opadowe pokonują (jak mają warunki) około 1 roku. Te na - 100m to nawet z czasów jurajskich czy od trzeciorzędu tam zalegają. Spadły, wsiąkły i niby co miało je z tamtąd ruszyć, jak tam słoneczko nie zagląda?  :Lol:  
A ludziska wymyślili pompkę i robią dziurkę, zapuszczają taką pompkę i czerpią zmineralizowaną (bo zdrowa) i czyściutką....
Nawet podobno do mycia tramwajów!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  (Będzin, jak słyszałem kiedyś).
Wszyscy mają prawo wodne w ... (napisłbym dokładnie, ale autocenzor i tak to spłaszczy) i tak wiecie gdzie!
A to chyba nie najlepiej!

Adam M.

----------


## JAGODY

Studnia wywiercona (rura osłonowa), woda na 17m, jakość nieznana, nie przebadana  :Lol:  , przejrzystość ok  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Z mapy, na nosa, ploty, ruchygwiazd i fazę księżyca - masz zaje..fajnie!
Za płytko (zazwyczaj) na mangan i żelazo a dość głęboko, żeby bez koli i nawozów!
Zbadałbym to jednak!
Adam M.

----------


## JAGODY

> Z mapy, na nosa, ploty, ruchygwiazd i fazę księżyca - masz zaje..fajnie!
> Za płytko (zazwyczaj) na mangan i żelazo a dość głęboko, żeby bez koli i nawozów!
> Zbadałbym to jednak!
> Adam M.


Oooo no to GIT!!! nie miałem pojęcia. Adam guru jakiś z Ciebie , czy co?  :Lol:  szacuneczek
Pozdrawiam N.

----------


## adam_mk

Sporo czytam. To forum też. Siedzisz w niecce Warszawskiej, a tam lustro (wody podziemnej) jest tak -14 do -18. Tak zeznawali w wielu miejscach.
No to masz warstwę bardzo głęboką z tych bardzo płytkich. Sam miód!
Podobno u mnie -6 do -8. Też nieźle, ale jeszcze dziura przede mną. To co wiem, to z plotek i zaglądania do wiekowych studni w dzielnicy (trzy znam - dawno nieczynne).
Pozdrawiam świątecznie.
Adam M.

Zbadaj wodę. Zrób komplet. Warto wiedzieć co się ma...  :Lol:

----------


## JAGODY

Ok, tak zrobie.

----------


## WaldekZ

Rozpoczynam właśnie budowę i mam taki dylemat odnośnie zaopatrzenia w wodę. Otóż mam wywierconą studnię (ok. 8m, lustro wody podobno od 2,5m) i osadzone rury fi 110 (płytko jak na głębinową, ale Pan studniarz stwierdził, że będzie OK) i teraz chciałbym jak najtaniej na czas budowy wyciągnąć wodę na powierzchnię. 
Studniarz chce zbudować docelowe przyłącze na bazie tej studni (z dobrą pompą głębinową, głowicą itd.) ale uważam, że na etapie budowy to chyba przesada - drogo i ukradną albo zniszczą.  :sad:  
Czy można po prostu wpuścić w rurę studni najtańszą pompkę głębinową z marketu lub bazaru, kabelek podłączyć do kontaktu, a wodę wyprowadzić do góry zwykłym wężem z tworzywa? A jeśli tak, w jaki sposób zamocować tą pompkę, żeby nie wpadła do studni i nie zatkała jej na amen?
Czy może ktoś może się podzielić doświadczeniami w tym względzie?

Pozdrowienia
WaldekZ

----------


## Wildek

Doswiadczenia nie mam, ale zrobię tak jak piszesz. Zakupiłem pompe na bazarze (90 zł) + wąż 50 metrowy ok 90 zł. Studnia wiercona lustro wody na ok 12 m. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## WaldekZ

> Doswiadczenia nie mam, ale zrobię tak jak piszesz. Zakupiłem pompe na bazarze (90 zł) + wąż 50 metrowy ok 90 zł. Studnia wiercona lustro wody na ok 12 m. Pozdrawiam.


No właśnie. Męczy mnie tylko sposób mocowania pompy, na samym kablu elektrycznym i wężu raczej wisieć nie powinna...

Może ktoś się podzieli doświadczeniem lub pomysłem.

----------


## theodolit

zawies pompe na łańcuchu tak zeby kabelki i przewód tłoczny swobodne nie naciagniete przebiegały  :wink:

----------


## Haynauer

1.  Jak kupisz pompę, to niektóre maja w zestawie sznurek do powieszenia pompy i oczko do przywiązania tegoz sznurka... Pompke kupisz już za 100 zł /np. mohylew/ ale cisnienie będzie słabe, np. do podlewania stropu po wylaniu będzie za słabe... dobra pompa głebinowa kosztuje 500 zł, zobaczna ALLEGRO może ktos sprzedaje używaną albo kup nową a potem sprzedaj na alllegro...

2.  czy to miała być studnia głebinowa...? bo 8 m to tylko wody powierzchniowe, zbyt ryzykowne aby zasilać dom...

----------


## WaldekZ

> 1.  Jak kupisz pompę, to niektóre maja w zestawie sznurek do powieszenia pompy i oczko do przywiązania tegoz sznurka... Pompke kupisz już za 100 zł /np. mohylew/ ale cisnienie będzie słabe, np. do podlewania stropu po wylaniu będzie za słabe... dobra pompa głebinowa kosztuje 500 zł, zobaczna ALLEGRO może ktos sprzedaje używaną albo kup nową a potem sprzedaj na alllegro...
> 
> 2.  czy to miała być studnia głebinowa...? bo 8 m to tylko wody powierzchniowe, zbyt ryzykowne aby zasilać dom...


Dzięki serdeczne za informację.

ad. 1 Mocowanie na sznurku... A jak się urwie???  :cry:  . Chyba lepiej sterować w kierunku jakiegoś drutu albo łańcucha jak napisał theodolit, ale dzięki za sugestię.
Jaka powinna być minimalna moc pompy i wysokość podnoszenia, aby bez problemu polewać strop po zabetonowaniu (zakładając zatopienie pompy max na 7m)?

ad. 2 Pan Studniarz stwierdził, że już na tej głębokości dowiercił się do dobrej wody (teren piaszczysty - pradolina Wisły), natomiast głębiej zaczynają się jakieś paskudztwa i woda byłaby zażelaziona i w efekcie gorsza od tej płytkiej.
Mam nadzieję, że mnie nie oszukał, był płatny od metra, więc działałby na własną niekorzyść   :smile:  

Jakby ktoś miał jeszcze jakieś sugestie odnośnie mocowania...

Pozdrowienia
WaldekZ

----------


## Piczman

Witam!
Ja też chcę zrobić studnię do celów budowy.Planuję wkopać rurę PCV fi 40 cm o długości 3 metry.Chodzi mi o wody powierzchniowe.Woda stoi na ok. 50 cm więc powinno sie udać.Jeśli lustro wody będzie na 1 metrze, to 2 metry rury o tej średnicy daje 250 litrów.Do tego jakaś tania pompka i powinno wystarczyć na budowę.Zaznaczam że buduje na klej a ławy z gruszki.Do tego strop drewniany więc wodę mi trzeba do wymurowania ścianek fundamentowych i do mycia kielni  :smile: 
Co myślicie ?

----------


## NOTO

Może nie potrafił głebiej wiercić ...

Ja poszukuję pompy głebinowej do podlewania ogródka (system nawadniania).
Czy taka z marteku lub Allegro za 300 zł będzie OK.
Mam systuację w któej pobór wody nie może być większy niż 800l/godz. 
Czy taka pompa się wyąłczy gdy zabraknie wody ?

----------


## theodolit

7m w dół, powiedzmy 10m w góre + cisnienie na wypływie np 10m - daje 27-30msłw podnoszenia i powiedzmy normowy wydatek np 0,5dm3/s - na cele budowlane raczej wystarczy - i daje jakis lekki zapasik  :wink:

----------


## WaldekZ

> 7m w dół, powiedzmy 10m w góre + cisnienie na wypływie np 10m - daje 27-30msłw podnoszenia i powiedzmy normowy wydatek np 0,5dm3/s - na cele budowlane raczej wystarczy - i daje jakis lekki zapasik


Dzięki za informację. 
Czy moc elektryczna pompy jest związana wyłącznie z wysokością podnoszenia i w związku z tym muszę zwracać uwagę tylko na ten parametr (zakładam zasilanie 220V), czy też związek jest raczej luźny i im większa moc elektryczna tym lepiej (np. większe możliwe ciśnienie na wylocie??? - nie śmiejcie się, jeśli piszę głupoty, ale jestem świeży w temacie).
Czy wydatek pompy związany jest z jej mocą elektryczną i jak się ma wydatek do wysokości podnoszenia?
Gdyby ktoś mógł przybliżyć temat w dwóch słowach...

Pozdrowienia
WaldekZ

----------


## NOTO

Dobre pytanie zadałeś. 
Ja potrzeuję sporego ciśnienia (nawadnianie). Ale będę musiał sterować wydajnością wody poprzez przymukanie dysz w nowodnieniu (oczywiście podzielę na odpowiednią ilość sekcji, ale zawsze to i tak może bć za mało).
Wydajność studni 800 litrów to mało  :sad:

----------


## theodolit

> Napisał theodolit
> 
> 7m w dół, powiedzmy 10m w góre + cisnienie na wypływie np 10m - daje 27-30msłw podnoszenia i powiedzmy normowy wydatek np 0,5dm3/s - na cele budowlane raczej wystarczy - i daje jakis lekki zapasik 
> 
> 
> Dzięki za informację. 
> Czy moc elektryczna pompy jest związana wyłącznie z wysokością podnoszenia i w związku z tym muszę zwracać uwagę tylko na ten parametr (zakładam zasilanie 220V), czy też związek jest raczej luźny i im większa moc elektryczna tym lepiej (np. większe możliwe ciśnienie na wylocie??? - nie śmiejcie się, jeśli piszę głupoty, ale jestem świeży w temacie).
> Czy wydatek pompy związany jest z jej mocą elektryczną i jak się ma wydatek do wysokości podnoszenia?
> Gdyby ktoś mógł przybliżyć temat w dwóch słowach...
> ...


Moc elektrycna jest związana zarówno z wydatkiem, jak i wysokoscią podnoszenia + nieco z konstrukcja pompy (sprawnosc) 

generalnie wyzsza moc - wiekszy wydatek i podnoszenie - tak jak sie mozna tego spodziewac  :wink: 

a wydatek do wysokosci podnoszenia ma sie rnoznie w zaleznosci od konstrukcji pompy...

he odpowiedziałem o wszystkim i nic nie wniosłem  :wink:  super  :big grin:

----------


## WaldekZ

> Moc elektrycna jest związana zarówno z wydatkiem, jak i wysokoscią podnoszenia + nieco z konstrukcja pompy (sprawnosc) 
> 
> generalnie wyzsza moc - wiekszy wydatek i podnoszenie - tak jak sie mozna tego spodziewac 
> 
> a wydatek do wysokosci podnoszenia ma sie rnoznie w zaleznosci od konstrukcji pompy...
> 
> he odpowiedziałem o wszystkim i nic nie wniosłem  super


  :Lol:  
Czyli reasumując, jak zrozumiałem, kupując pompę muszę zwrócić uwagę na wysokość podnoszenia i wydatek, przy czym ok. 30 m.sł.w. i 0,5 l/s powinno wystarczyć przy budowie "normalnego" domku, zakładając zatopienie pompy max na 7m?

Pozdrowienia
WaldekZ

----------


## theodolit

jak najbardziej dla celów jakie przedstawiłes moze nawet pompa  o nieco mniejszym wydatku/podnoszeniu tzn te okolice ale z wyczuciem ;D 
- oczywiscie nijak to sie bedzie miało do warunkow docelowych 

prawda jest taka, ze do murowania etc to wystarcza i duzo mniej wody - bop z tego co wiem czesto ekipy nalewaja sobei wode do beczki czy innego ustrojstwa - i uzywaja wody 'odstanej'

----------


## NOTO

Dokładnie.
Gorzej tak jak ja mam (nawadnianie)  gdy pobór będzie stały przez 2-4 godziny ...

----------


## heniecki

Tutaj macie pompy wszelakich zastosowan ale te cenhttp://www.superpompy.pl/index.phpy!

----------


## Haynauer

> Mocowanie na sznurku... A jak się urwie???  . Chyba lepiej sterować w kierunku jakiegoś drutu albo łańcucha jak napisał theodolit, ale dzięki za sugestię.
> Jaka powinna być minimalna moc pompy i wysokość podnoszenia, aby bez problemu polewać strop po zabetonowaniu (zakładając zatopienie pompy max na 7m)?


Sznur jest zazwyczaj mocny, tworzywowy i sie nie urywa, ajesli nawet to jeszcze pompa sie trzyma na kablu i szlauchu...




> Pan Studniarz stwierdził, że już na tej głębokości dowiercił się do dobrej wody (teren piaszczysty - pradolina Wisły), natomiast głębiej zaczynają się jakieś paskudztwa i woda byłaby zażelaziona i w efekcie gorsza od tej płytkiej.
> Mam nadzieję, że mnie nie oszukał, był płatny od metra, więc działałby na własną niekorzyść


Moze i woda jest dobra na tej glebokosci, ale nie ma gwarancji ze taka bedzie w przyszlosci... puszczac taka wode na dom jest ryzykowane... jak bedziesz mial dziecko bedziesz drżał ze srtrachu czy aby nawozy jej nie zanieczysciły, czy ktoś szamba w okolicy nie wylał, albo jeszcze ktos w poblizu bedzie mial przydomową oczyszczalnię scieków... zanieczyszczenie bakteriologiczne jest więcej niż prawdopodobne zwłaszcza ze to na terenie wawy...  generalnie im glebiej tym czystsza woda... a zażelazienie i zamanganienie jest rzeczą naturalną przy wodach glębinowych, woda wypłukuje te pierwiastki przenikając w głab ziemi... łatwo mozna sobie z nimi poradzić...

a studniarz..? może natrafił na kamień... albo na jakieś twarde iły i nie chciało mu siędalej wiercić... pewnie ręcznie wiercił, co..?

----------


## majki

Jedyna rzecz co do tych pomp za "100 zł" to to, że są to pompy membranowe, a co za tym idzie powodują w trakcie pracy spore wibracje.
Jak mi mówił mój wiertacz od studni - wibracje mogą powodować zamulanie filtru na dole rury i samego złoża.
Jest w tym sens, choć nie wiem czy tak jest na sto%   :Roll:  

Sam mam taką pompę   :Wink2:   Przeszła całą budowę i działa ok.

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! W trakcie budowy używałem zwykłej membranowej pompy zza wschodniej granicy, wisiała cienkiej lince z tworzywa na dziesiątym metrze. Zdała egzamin bez problemu. Zrobiłem dzięki niej również próbę ciśnieniową instalacji zimnej i ciepłej wody. Dała ciśnienie 4atm. Nie mając żadnego zabezpieczenia przed suchobiegiem trzeba słuchać jak pracuje, jeżeli zaczyna głośno pracować-wyłączyć, to sygnał, że brakuje jej wody. Szkoda na tym etepie wydawać więcej pieniędzy, tym bardziej, że fachowcy bywają nieobliczalni-spalili mi jedną i musieli odkupić. Teraz korzystam z czeskiej "SIGMA" za 1tys zł i tez zdaje egzamin, oczywiście z kompletnym "idiotoodpornym" zabezpieczeniem, które w przybliżeniu kosztowało tyle co pompa. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## WaldekZ

> Moze i woda jest dobra na tej glebokosci, ale nie ma gwarancji ze taka bedzie w przyszlosci... puszczac taka wode na dom jest ryzykowane... jak bedziesz mial dziecko bedziesz drżał ze srtrachu czy aby nawozy jej nie zanieczysciły, czy ktoś szamba w okolicy nie wylał, albo jeszcze ktos w poblizu bedzie mial przydomową oczyszczalnię scieków... zanieczyszczenie bakteriologiczne jest więcej niż prawdopodobne zwłaszcza ze to na terenie wawy...  generalnie im glebiej tym czystsza woda... a zażelazienie i zamanganienie jest rzeczą naturalną przy wodach glębinowych, woda wypłukuje te pierwiastki przenikając w głab ziemi... łatwo mozna sobie z nimi poradzić...
> 
> a studniarz..? może natrafił na kamień... albo na jakieś twarde iły i nie chciało mu siędalej wiercić... pewnie ręcznie wiercił, co..?


Masz oczywiście rację, ale wziąłem pod uwagę parę czynników:
1. Za dwa lata ma być (podobno) wodociąg, wtedy studnia spadnie do roli podlewacza ogródka.
2. Dzieci już dorosłe..., zresztą do picia i tak używamy przywożonej oligocenki (i ten zwyczaj raczej pozostanie).
3. Studniarz doświadczony i polecany, przyjechał samochodem z ustrojstwem do wiercenia, czyli zakładam, że wolałby więcej zarobić wiercąc głębiej. Może faktycznie uczciwy...

No cóż, pożyjemy, zobaczymy...

Pozdrowienia
WaldekZ

----------


## marmon

A ja pierwsze słyszę o wpuszczaniu pompy do rury studziennej. Mój studniarz wywiercił mi studnię na 15 m i wystawała z iemi tylko niebieska rura PEX o średnicy ok 5 cm. Do tej rury podłączyłem tylko fantastyczną pompę danfossa i już. Pompa jest super ponieważ nie potrzeba do niej hydroforu i zajmuje bardzo mało miejsca. Ma w sobie jakiś mechanizm, który powoduje, że we wszystkich kranach w domu jest dobre ciśnienie i to od razu po odkręceniu kranu.

----------


## NOTO

WOW

Do tej rury nie wkładaliście innej mniejszej rury ?
Sam zakłądałeś pompę ?

----------


## urgot

Lepiej kupić najtańszą pompe ssącą (taki mini hydroforek), kupić zawór zwrotny 1 cal, 5 metrów rury pe 32mm. Zawór zwrotny nakręcasz na jeden koniec rury pe32 rure wpuszczesz do studni, drugi koniec rury podłączasz za pompocą przejścia pe32/cal (przejście plastik metal) pompe zalewasz i pompujesz wode. Na koniec dnia budowy pompe do kanciapy alby do bagażnika..

----------


## remx

> Otóż mam wywierconą studnię (ok. 8m, lustro wody podobno od 2,5m) . 
> Czy można po prostu wpuścić w rurę studni najtańszą pompkę głębinową z marketu lub bazaru, kabelek podłączyć do kontaktu, a wodę wyprowadzić do góry zwykłym wężem z tworzywa? A jeśli tak, w jaki sposób zamocować tą pompkę, żeby nie wpadła do studni i nie zatkała jej na amen?
> 
> Pozdrowienia
> WaldekZ


Przy takiej wysokości lustra wody nie potrzeba ani pompy głębinowej ani pompy zanurzonej w wodzie. Pompa może być na powierzchni ziemi. Możesz kupić jakąś tanią na czas budowy. 
Tak jest u mnie.

----------


## WaldekZ

> Napisał WaldekZ
> 
>  Otóż mam wywierconą studnię (ok. 8m, lustro wody podobno od 2,5m) . 
> Czy można po prostu wpuścić w rurę studni najtańszą pompkę głębinową z marketu lub bazaru, kabelek podłączyć do kontaktu, a wodę wyprowadzić do góry zwykłym wężem z tworzywa? A jeśli tak, w jaki sposób zamocować tą pompkę, żeby nie wpadła do studni i nie zatkała jej na amen?
> 
> Pozdrowienia
> WaldekZ
> 
> 
> ...


No faktycznie... Zdecydowałem się jednak na tanią (w miarę - 250 PLN) pompkę głębinową (jednak śrubową, nie membranową - podobno pewniejsza)+ zaworek zwrotny, teraz kombinuję, jak to najpewniej zamontować na wystającym z ziemi kawałku rury.
Może jakieś sugestie... na pewno trzeba podwiesić, tylko jak to zamocować???

Pozdrowienia
WaldekZ

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! W wystającej  rurze plastikowej wywiercić otwór i zamocować w dowolny sposób linkę stalową, nierdzewną lub z tworzywa szt(zawiązać na węzeł, zabezp zaciskami linowymi lub .....inaczej.  Czy Ty nie będziesz zabezpieczał wylotu studni wierconej? a jak kto zrobi jaki niesympatyczny kawał? , Moja rura jest obudowana kręgami, zamknięta płytą betonową z włazem. Linka z tworzywa na której wisi pompa jest przymocowana do do owej płyty za pomocą haka  i lina jest zabezpieczona zaciskami linowymi.

----------


## WaldekZ

> Witam! W wystającej  rurze plastikowej wywiercić otwór i zamocować w dowolny sposób linkę stalową, nierdzewną lub z tworzywa szt(zawiązać na węzeł, zabezp zaciskami linowymi lub .....inaczej.  Czy Ty nie będziesz zabezpieczał wylotu studni wierconej? a jak kto zrobi jaki niesympatyczny kawał? , Moja rura jest obudowana kręgami, zamknięta płytą betonową z włazem. Linka z tworzywa na której wisi pompa jest przymocowana do do owej płyty za pomocą haka  i lina jest zabezpieczona zaciskami linowymi.


Zabezpieczenie studni, takie jak opisujesz, planuję na późniejszym etapie budowy (myślę, że po stanie "0" lub surowym otwartym), na razie chcę jak najprościej i najszybciej wyciągnąć wodę na powierzchnię (dzięki za podpowiedź odnośnie mocowania, tylko czy rura wytzyma?).
Potem planuję stan "semi docelowy" tzn. orurowanie, głowica, itd. ale jeszcze z pompką budowlaną (patrz post wyżej) - na wypadek kradzieży mniejsza strata.
Po zakończeniu budowy już tylko wymiana pompy na docelową (podobno technicznie prosta sprawa) i ... oczekiwanie na wodociąg   :Wink2:  

Pozdrowienia
WaldekZ

----------


## NOTO

A jak zabezpieczyć studnię z użyciem czegoś innego niż pokrywa betonowa z kręgami. 
Podobno są jakieś plastikowe mufy z wyjściami ...

----------


## jakkuz

> Witam! W wystającej  rurze plastikowej wywiercić otwór i zamocować w dowolny sposób linkę stalową, nierdzewną lub z tworzywa szt(zawiązać na węzeł, zabezp zaciskami linowymi lub .....inaczej.  Czy Ty nie będziesz zabezpieczał wylotu studni wierconej? a jak kto zrobi jaki niesympatyczny kawał? , Moja rura jest obudowana kręgami, zamknięta płytą betonową z włazem. Linka z tworzywa na której wisi pompa jest przymocowana do do owej płyty za pomocą haka  i lina jest zabezpieczona zaciskami linowymi.


Dokładnie, ja tak nie zrobiłem, i w czasie robienia wykopów budowlańcy mi zahaczyli o rurę koparką. Na szczęście było to do uratowania, ale czasami różnie bywa.

----------


## bobvilla

pewnie. zrób to najtaniej. Możesz sie pokusic o jakiś tani hydrofor (450-650zł)

----------


## el-ka

Niestety - po ponad dwuletnich staraniach wszystko na to wskazuje, że wod-kanu nie będzie.   :cry:  
Przynajmniej tej wiosny.  :cry:   :Evil:  
Problemy z przejściem przez ogródki działkowe, uzgodnieniami i całą papierologią - podobno jest obecnie konieczne pozwolenie, a nie zgłoszenie, brak zgodności pomiędzy grupą budujących - jakaś ogólna indolencja. I szanse na wodę i kanalizację tej wiosny są już bardzo nikłe. A przewidywane ceny kosmiczne - już w pierwszej wersji co najmniej 14 tys za kanalizę, woda też na pewno nie mało. Nie możemy się podpiąć do pobliskich domow, bo za mały przekrój rury, trzeba ciągnąć z dużej odległości i przez te cholerne ogródki. Z trudem uzyskana zgoda na prace ziemne na tych działkach obowiązuje do 15 kiwetnia, potem znów kicha do jesieni.
A nas czas goni, przeprowadzka musi być do końca maja, nie ma odwrotu - mieszkanie sprzedane. Po prostu MUSIMY się przeprowadzić !  :Roll:  
POŚ nas nie przeraża - mamy możliwość odprowadzenia oczyszczoncyh ścieków do pobliskiej rzeczki. 
Ale ta studnia !!! Po przeczytaniu starszych postów o zanieczyszczonej śmierdzącej wodzie, problemach z oczyszczaniem ogarnia mnie przerażenie.
Kto ma taką studnię głębinową i już użytkuje ? Jak to się ma do wodociągu ? Jak uniknąć błędów i późniejszych problemów ?

----------


## Tomkii

Przede wszystkim bez paniki. Najlepiej znajdź w pobliżu czynną (ważne) studnię i daj wodę do zbadania (Sanepid ok. 500PLN, w Poznaniu badają też Wodociągi Miejskie ok. 400PLN lub IMGW - badanie uproszczone 250PLN).

Nie da to gwarancji ale da mniej więcej obraz czego sie spodziewać. Możesz w tych instytucjach zasięgnąć również opinii o jakości wód w danej okolicy (wiedzą lub wiedzą kto wie).

U mnie np. w wodach podskórnych mam przekroczony NO3 (odrobinę) i bakterie (bez coli) a głębinowe odpadają (rejon rowu Poznańskiego - woda na 100m i szaro-bura).

Ale jest gorsza sprawa - jeśli w wstępnych warunkach masz wodociąg miejski to nie chcę krakać ale bez tego wodociągu raczej nie zrobisz odbioru domu  :sad:

----------


## retrofood

> Właśnie  
> dziś otworzyłam właz studni a tam cała zalana wraz z hydroforem  płakać się chce


to kto to robił?
gdzie zabezpieczenia? gdzie sygnalizacja?

----------

> ... Po przeczytaniu starszych postów o zanieczyszczonej śmierdzącej wodzie, problemach z oczyszczaniem ogarnia mnie przerażenie.
> Kto ma taką studnię głębinową i już użytkuje ...?


wiec moze na odmiane poczytaj posty tych którzy pija wode podskórną (wydobywaną z małych głebokosci) czystą i smaczną ...

----------


## Halszka

Potrzebuję wywiercić studnię na działce. W związku z tym poszukuję informacji i rad w tym temacie. Ostatnio na przykład zainteresował mnie problem wpływu rur wodociagowych na jakość wody, a przez to na zdrowie człowieka.

Link do ciekawego artykułu: http://www.woda.org.pl/e107_plugins/...hp?content.236

Czy to Was nie niepokoi?   :Confused:  Z czego w takim razie należy budować studnie i wszelkiego rodzaju przyłącza wodne?

Pozdrawiam wszystkich - Halszka

----------


## Barbossa

> Czy to Was nie niepokoi?


mnie bardzo
dlatego też kąpię się tylko w Perie, a na zapojkę li tylko  Fiji Water
innej wody się boję

----------


## hawix

Witam, poszukuję chętnych z śląska do wiercenia studni (Mikołów).
U mnie występuje skała, a woda na około 30m. Więc sprzęt do wykonania odwiertu musi być przygotowany do wiercenia w trudnych warunkach.

Okoliczni studniarze chcą od 350 zł za metr odwiertu, a 200 zł przy negatywie. O ile jestem w stanie zrozumieć 350 zł za studnię z wodą to nie rozumię dlaczego chcą pieniądze jeśli ze studni nie wypłynie woda. To w końcu oni są specjalistami i powinni powiedzieć czy jest sens w danym miejscu wiercić czy nie.

Zastanawia mnie także instytucja różdżkarza, bowiem niektórzy studniarze się z tego śmieją, inni zaś biorą ich opinię za podstawę. W obu przypadkach ilość chybionych odwiertów szacują na 1 - 2%.

Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt tel. 880 202 992 być może uda się nam sprowadzić kogoś z innych rejonów oczywiście celem oszczędności.

Być może ktoś ma godnego polecenia studniarza?

----------


## Alkman

> A własna studnia to własna woda - niezależna od wodociągu. Ciekawe co zrobisz gdy zaprosisz na imprezkę gości (tak z 10-20 osób) wszyscy pojedzą, popiją i okaże się, że... jest awaria wodociągu i wody brak. Ja to przeżyłem. Jak myślisz dlaczego wydałem kasę na studnię?


A wyobrażasz sobie jak zabraknie prądu?   :Wink2:  
Nie wspomnę, że woda w wodociągach jest badana, a tu nie wiesz co pijesz. 
I jeszcze jeden argument na "nie" - mamy XXI wiek, a tu ludzie budują się, żeby polepszyć sobie byt i wodę do picia przywozić w butelkach   :Confused:  
To może być atrakcją jak jedziesz na wczasy do domku położonego w leśnej głuszy    :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

O co Ciebie idzie?
Ile sie zarobi - to sie zarobi!
Ale lepsze jest, jak sie co nie wyda!!!  :Lol:  

Wydawanie jest "nie teges".

I o to chodzi...
A 85% potrzeb to woda techniczna!
Pitnej z 5 litrów na łeb na dobę trzeba...

Dlatego te dziury kopią...
I ja też będę!!!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## anetabo

Tak, żeby kolegom z wodociągami się zrobiło słabo małe złośliwe pytanko.
Co się bardziej opłaca: filtrowanie wody w basenie czy jej regularna wymiana ...?
Mamy teoretycznie niewyczerpywalną głębinówkę.
 :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Jak woda ciągana z 5m ppt - to wymiana.
Jak z -50m ppt to uzdatnianie.

A koszyk z koksem i tak drogi nie jest i do utylizacji poręczny...

Pudło!  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## kafelka

A ja mam pytanie dotyczące jakości wody.
Mam studnię kopaną na gł. 4,5 -5 m, na razie woda nie była badana, zrobimy badanie przed odbiorem budynku (kasa niestety). Na wygląd i zapach wyglada czysto, jedyne co mnie niepokoi to to, że przy gotowaniu woda się pieni (od pewnego czasu). Dodam, że w okolicy nie ma żadnych gospodarstw czy innych obiektów, które mogłyby zanieczyścić wodę. 
Wiem, wiem, trzeba zrobić badanie, ale może ktoś podpowie jaka może być przypuszczalnie przyczyna pienienia się wody?

----------


## Beaty

Kafelka- a może za duża zasadowość wody?

----------


## adam_mk

Trudno tu być jasnowidzem.
Nawet nie wiadomo GDZIE ona sie tak pieni przy gotowaniu.
Są miejsca, gdzie wody bym nie pił, nawet jak na oko krystalicznie czysta....
Taki po toczek co sie Trujący nazywa... na ten przykład...
Przez rudy polimetaliczne płynie... Arsenu w nim tyle, że istny napar Lukrecji Borgia  :Lol:  

Moim zdaniem - tylko badanie.
Można popytać w okolicy co z tą wodą, bo pewnie ktoś już był ciekawy i badanie zrobił...
Adam M.

----------


## ensignx

Chciałbym odgrzać temat.

Uprzejmie proszę praktyków o radę jakiej mocy pompę powinienem kupić.
Może jakieś modele, producenci?

Oto sytuacja:

- studnia wiercona
- wewn. średnica rury PCV 97-100mm (zewn. 110mm)
- docelowe zanurzenie 8-12m, teraz woda dobiła do gł. 2m  
- studnia głęboka na 30metrów 
- studnia 7 metrów w poziomie od ściany kotłowni 
- w rodzinie 4 osoby 
- działka 750m2, bez konieczności intensywnego podlewania 

Będę wdzięczny za sugestie odnośnie mocy pompy. 
Oczywiście można kupić drogą pompę Grundfos i się nie zastanawiać, 
ale chciałbym optymalnie i niedrogo. 

Czy ktoś za Was korzysta z pomp o średnicy 4" w rurze PCV 110mm?
Czy pompa daje się wyciągnąć?
Podobno są duże szanse na zekleszczenie pompy.


Dziękuje.

----------


## ensignx

Może ktoś z Was przerabiał ten temat - pomóżcie.

----------


## pblochu

Podniosę nieco temat
bardzo podobna sytuacja - co sądzicie o pompach Hydro-Vacum np GAB.4.04

----------


## pblochu

*ensignx*- nie chcą z nami podyskutować  :cry:   :cry:

----------


## ensignx

> *ensignx*- nie chcą z nami podyskutować


Ani poradzić, ani podyskutować  :wink: 

Kupiłem pompę SKM 100 4'' firmy Omnigena.
Pompa spokojnie mieści się do rury 110PCV 
(wewn. średnica około 100mm).  Cena na allegro od 344PLN.

Ta pompa ma 750W, wydajność do 33l/min, średnica około 95mm.
Przewód zasilający ma dł. jakieś 18m.

Pompa jest w studni i ciągnie wodę - jak na moje potrzeby - szybko. 
Jeśli okaże się, że jest za słaba - napiszę.

----------


## urgot

Dla domu jednorodzinnego z ogrodem:

Q = 80-100 l/min
H = 60-80 m

w rury 110mm wybór jest nie za duży, najbezpieczniej grundfossa
należy pamiętać o głowicy studziennej, aby nie wpływała woda gruntowa 
oraz nic nie wpadło do środka (ryzyko zakleszczenia pompy)

----------


## pblochu

Ogólnie silnik do pompy głębinowej zasilanie 230V czy 400V + zabezpieczenia od „zaniku” fazy

----------


## ensignx

Dzięki za odpowiedzi... tak jak napisałem wyżej, kupiłem na razie małą pompę,
chciałem sprawdzić czy wejdzie w otwór - ale łatwo wchodzi i wychodzi.
Myślę, że 2-3mm więcej też by się zmieściło i nie zaklinowało.

Ale może ta SKM-ka zrobi mi prezent i popracuje wydajnie 20 lat  :smile:

----------


## NOTO

A macie zabezpieczenia przed suchobiegiem ?

----------


## ensignx

> A macie zabezpieczenia przed suchobiegiem ?


Mi podbiło poziom wody w rurze do 2m poniżej poziomu gruntu.

Pompa jest na głębokości 12m i ma ciągnie max. 33l/min, więc raczej suchobieg 
mi nie grozi. 

Z tego co wiem, pompa nie ma takiego zabezpieczenia.

----------


## Joanna04

Ponieważ wodociag gminny wiecej niz 100 m od działki myślimy o studni głębinowej (są we wsi i woda z nich dobra) gdzie szukać osoby która mogła by znalesc wode i zrobić studnie gąbinową?

----------


## revalidon

Najlepiej popytaj sąsiadów co mają - kto im robił, ile zapłacili, na jakiej głebokosci woda, czy trzeba uzdatniać...
Ale jeszcze zastanów sie nad tą studnią... 100 metrów do wodociagu to niedaleko... Ze studnia głębinową to raczej trudno zamknąć się w 10 tys. złotych... A raczej zawsze trzeba wodę jakoś uzdatniać... Nie wiem z jakiej części Zdolnego Ślaska jesteś, ale często tam jest twarda lub barddzo twarda woda...

----------

> ... gdzie szukać osoby która mogła by znalesc wode i zrobić studnie gąbinową?


proponuje szukac na Dolnym Śląsku 
i przemyslec zamiast głebinowej zwykłą kręgową ...

----------


## przemoch

Joanna, ja zrobiłem sobie studnię głębinową i wiem że nie będę żałować. Wcześniej mieszkałem w domu, gdzie do celów gospodarczych stosowałem wodę z wodociągu - koszty masakra. Panowi zrobili mi studnię wierconą - 21 m, woda na 16m, sąsiad mówił, że woda ekstra jest, ale to jeszcze przebadam. Koszt takiej studni u mnie to ok 4k pln, wodociąg mam równo 100m, więc dostałem - oczy wiście  - warunki techniczne, szacunkowy koszt ~10k pln, ale zwrócę się do wójta o zrobienie tego w ramach budżetu gminy. Jak możesz mieć studnię to rób, wodę można uzdatniać ze względu na zawartość np. żelaza czy magnezu ale w domu zawsze potrzebujesz jej dużo do celów gospodarczych.

----------


## Wojciech Antosz

Stawiałbym na studnię głębinową nie jesteś od nikogo zależna, wiem bo mam. Wierciłem rok temu 30 metrów woda na 8-10 metrów, w lecie gdy większość ludzi oszczędzało wodę ja podłewałem sobie trawniki.Co do kosztów 8 tys. odwiert około 2.5tys pompa głębinowa ze sterownikami czujnikami do tego  zbiornik hydroforowy 300 l -750zł już nie liczę podłącza bo był robiony z całą instalacją.Tak że warto się zastanowić wodę mam zimną cały rok i super, bo sprawdzałem.
Co do firm poszukaj w internecie wybór jest duży, najlepiej jakąś większą bo ceny podobne(zależy od regionu) a dodatkowo w tej cenie oferują Ci znalezienie wody i odwiert.
Pozdro i powodzenia  :Lol: 
Acha co do zbiornika najlepiej wybierz duży szkoda się bawić w 100-200 litrów(często się załancza przy dużym poborze wody).
Najlepiej jak najbliżej domu ( mniejsze koszty podłącza), ja mam 2 metry od domu.
To na tyle.

----------


## marekas5

A ja sie zastanawiam czy z sąsiedniej wsi wody nie ciagnac,
bo wode mam na 40m, mb odwieru powiedzieli mi 550 zł ! I nie ma gwarancji , ze ta woda bedzie dobra!

----------


## Wojciech Antosz

> A ja sie zastanawiam czy z sąsiedniej wsi wody nie ciagnac,
> bo wode mam na 40m, mb odwieru powiedzieli mi 550 zł ! I nie ma gwarancji , ze ta woda bedzie dobra!


Znajdż sobie temat" ile za studnie głębinową" jest tam wszystko ile w jakim regionie i najważniejsze jest dużo numerów telefonów, gdzieś musi być taniej,gdyż ta cena dla mnie jest kosmiczna  :Lol:

----------


## Marcin H

Ja bym zaraz po wykonaniu studni i koniecznie po przepompowaniu sprawdził w laboratorium najlepiej sanepidu czy woda spełnia normy dla wody pitnej, bo że "czysta" na oko to może zawierać tyle azotanów, siarczanów i innych składników że można się przejechać na cmentarz.

----------


## Jurek_Z

> Ja bym zaraz po wykonaniu studni i koniecznie po przepompowaniu sprawdził w laboratorium najlepiej sanepidu czy woda spełnia normy dla wody pitnej, bo że "czysta" na oko to może zawierać tyle azotanów, siarczanów i innych składników że można się przejechać na cmentarz.


i jeszcze bakterie których gołym okiem nie widać

----------


## Marcin H

nie widać ale czasem czuć i nieco mętna może być woda

----------


## Agata&Dominik

w jakiej odległości od domu średnio wiercicie?

Pytam bo rozmawiałem z człowiekiem który proponował wiercić w miejscu przyszłego garażu...
czy ktoś z Was posiada taką studnię?

----------


## langerob25

> w jakiej odległości od domu średnio wiercicie?
> 
> Pytam bo rozmawiałem z człowiekiem który proponował wiercić w miejscu przyszłego garażu...
> czy ktoś z Was posiada taką studnię?


u kogoś widziałem w dzienniku studnie w piwnicy

----------


## marekas5

A gdzie chcesz to wiercic? na koncu działki?
najlepiej w garazu , albo w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, oczywiscie tak, zeby nie przeszkadzał ci pozniej hałas z działania pompy.

----------


## Agata&Dominik

są tacy co wiercą poza domem więc pytam..

----------


## marekas5

Ale po co? Chcesz budowac kolejny budynek dla studni?

----------


## Agata&Dominik

skoro jest mozliwość umieszczenia jej w obrysie domu to nie widzę sensu dawać na zewnątrz, przy pompie głębinowej to mam nadzieję że hałasu zbytniego nie będzie..
pytałem dlatego, że będę musiał zrobić POS a jak wiesz zachowane muszą być odległości..choć myślę, że nie powinno być z tym problemu..

----------


## grzesiekmirek

mam pytanie czy ma ktos studnie w krzeszowicach

----------


## urgot

Lokalizacje studni powinien doradzić inwestorowi wykonawca - studniarz. 
Odradzam umieszczenie w obrysie budynku. 
Kluczowe przy płytkich studniach szczególnie w terenie piaszczystym gdzie brak naturalniej warstwy izolującej (typu glina ił) jest odległość od szamba, zarówno swojego jak i sąsiadów lub nawet potencjalnych sąsiadów.
Nie należy wiercić blisko budynku aby np woda z rynny nie wpływała do obudowy, aby studnia nie przeszkadzała przy budowie domu itp.
Dlatego nie w budynku bo przy wymianie pompy robi się bałagan czasem spory, studnie wierci sie na poczatku najlepiej gdy nie ma fundamentów a co jeśli pomylimy się i wyjdzie w ławie fundamentowej. Poza tym nie ma innych przeciwskazań.

----------


## rysiekf

Proszę o namiary na sprawdzone firmy ,które kopią studnie w rejonie woj. małopolskiego, śląskiego.

----------


## Beaty

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ile-za-st...t63777-360.htm

----------


## rysiekf

Dziękuję za informacje.W dalszym ciągu szukam sprawdzonej ekipy  za rozsądne pieniądze.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witam , znalazłem numer na forum 12 637 64 02 ale musisz sam sprawdzic . Pozdrawiam

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! Firmę, która w 2005 roku wierciła u mnie okolice Suchej B. poleciłem sąsiadom. Wywiercili na 30m wody nie znaleźli, pieniędzy nie wzięli, wywiercili drugą, woda jest i tylko za to wzięli zapłatę.  Spotkałem się ze studniarzami, którzy w umowie zastrzegali sobie krycie jakiejś części kosztów wiercenia studni przez inwestora mimo, że wody nie było. Mam nadzieję, że się nie zepsuli-rozbestwili. Wszystko dogagasz osobiście, firma jest z podkarpackiego ale śmiga po Galicji oto namiary:
013 439 50 06 lub 507 068 369, ja płaciłem 250zł za 1mb(2005), Jak świetnie smakuje herbata i kawa zalana wodą z mojej studni, czego i Tobie życzę. Piszę o studni wierconej i taką polecam. W mojej i jak sądzę niestety nie tylko w mojej okolicy dalej funkcjonują nieszczelne szamba i przez to zdecydowałem się na wierconą, ponieważ woda z niemal wszystkich studni kopanych w mojej okolicy nie spełnia  jakichkolwiek norm, o bakterii koli nie wspomnę. Sąsiedzi z okolicznych domków letniskowych mają wodę z miasta lub od sąsiadów, którzy mają dobrą wodę. Nie bez znaczenia jest też okresowo zanikająca woda w studniach kopanych. Zanim podejmiesz decyzję jaki rodzaj studni zrobisz rozeznaj jak w Twojej okolicy wygląda polski zwyczaj puszczania bokiem z szamb ich zawartości. Jeżeli okoliczni to ćwiczą to odradzam zdecydowanie kopaną studnię. Nie chcę straszyć ale znajomi sprowadzili ekipę "kopaczy"- firmę, jak natrafili wielki kamol na głębokości 3 metrów to odpuścili i już nie wrócili. Znajomi wtopili zadatek + za projekt  i chyba będą mieli jednak wierconą. Jak chcesz daję również namiary na "kopacza" z Wisły 033 855 38 27, polecili mi znajomi, jednak jak się zjawił na mojej działce mój "najmądrzejszy w całej wsi" sąsiad powiadomił mnie, że ma g...o na własne życzenie w swojej studni, która znajduje się ok 20mb od planowanej mojej studni! Po frajersku zrobił instalację kanalizacyjną, która mu się rozszczelniła i popłynęło do studni. Nie życzę podobnych przebojów. Ale się rozpisałem, dość.
 Powodzenia!

----------


## rysiekf

Dziękuję Janusz za podanie namiarów.Oczywiście jutro będę do nich dzwonił.
Proszę powiedz czy ta cena była z materiałem i jaką średnicę rury masz założoną.

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! studnia ma 30mb-250zł za 1mb z rurami: zasadnicza 110mm + osłonowa, kręgi szt 3+robocizna płaciłem osobno. POmpa SIGMA czeska 1000zł 3fazowa,1kW.zbiornik Wimest(nie chińszczyzna) 600zł, kompletne zabezpieczenie około 700zł zł z robocizną elektryka. Szczegółów nie pamiętam, ogółem wyszło około 10 000-12 000zł(bolało jak cholera,wcześniej nie przypuszczałem ze tyle to kosztuje), dzięki temu mam dobrą wodę. Popytaj okolicznych czy badali swoją wodę w studniach pod kątem zawartości chemicznej, to istotne bo grozi dodatkowymi wydatkami(odżeleziacze i inne ustrojstwa). Nie będzie mnie jakiś czas-jadę na wieś a tam "internata ni ma". Pozdrawiam!

----------


## rysiekf

Witam,

Janusz ,czy jest możliwe oglądniecie studni wykonane przez firmę którą polecasz?
W jakiej miejscowości masz wybudowaną chatę?
 Pozdrawiam

----------


## BauTec

Mam pytanie do użytkowników studni głębinowych, mianowicie czy mieliście problem ze po zimie brakuje wody i leci mętna .Czy to  jakoś przeleci i będzie funkcjonować dalej czy przez zimę się zamuliła i już nic się nie da zrobić????Czy może powinna non stop działać żeby był przepływ.....pomóżcie czy ktoś miał podobny problem albo wie coś o takim przypadku.

----------


## ja14

U mnie po zimie wody nie brakuje ale też jest mętna.

----------


## marxxx

tak nie powinno być, na jaką głębokość macie te odwierty?

----------


## Barbossa

zamulona, bezczynne stanie nie słuzy takim armaturom

----------


## Lolek70

BauTec

Wszystko zależy od warstw, w których postadowiona jest Twoja studnia, ale wg mnie po okresie nieużywania nie powinno brakować wody, a raczej odwrotnie. 
Trochę teorii:
Jeżeli pobierasz wodę ze studni (nawet niekoniecznie intensywnie) powodujesz powstanie leja depresyjnego w obrębie swojej studni. Co oznacza, że prędkość filtracji wody jest mniejsza od wydatku wody dla Twojej studni (prędkość filtracji zależy od porowatości warstw, z których napływa woda do twej studni). Po okresie nieużywania studni lej depresyjny zanika, bo woda napływa do otworu.
Sytuacja może być też taka, że na Twoim obszarze jest wiele studni, które eksploatują złoże wody. Jeżeli eksploatacja jest intensywna, to może dojść do połączenia lejów depresyjnych, co z kolei doprowadza do obniżenia lustra wody podziemnej. Innymi przyczynami obniżenia lustra wody mogą być szkody górnicze lub brak zasilania wód gruntowych (np. susza lub izolowanie warstwy przepuszczalnej). Najgorzej z obniżaniem poziomu wód podziemnych jest na Lubelszczyźnie i w okolicach Gdańska (tak mówią spece).

Mam nadzieję że nie namieszałem  :Smile: 
A tak dla ludzi: po pobraniu kilku m3 wody mętność wody powinna wyraźnie spadać, bo tak jak mówi Barbossa, bezczynność sprzyja zamuleniu.
Przepłuczesz sobie złoże i powinno być ok.

pozdrawiam

----------


## BauTec

Dziękuje za rady . Ta studnia jest od poprzedniego roku czyli nowa dlatego pomyślałem ze słabo używam to złoże wody i mogło się zamulić........jest na 12 m wywiercona.

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! Ja jestem zadowolony jak wspominałem, jednak znajomym o których pisałem drugie wiercenie nic nie dało. Mimo wywiercenia ok 60m wgłąb, wody w dostatecznej ilości nie znaleźli. Zapłacili ok 1500zł za zasypanie odwiertów i wody jak nie mieli, tak nie mają. To tylko 200-300m od mojej studni! Trudno mi się umawiać odnośnie "wizji lokalnej" mojej studni ponieważ bywam tam nie często. Jest to najzwyklejsza studnia głębinowa, bez żadnych rewelacji. Jak interesują Ciebie jakieś szczegóły to poszukam i postaram się napisać. Wracając do studni słyszałem, że zdarzają się miejsca gdzie wody nie uświadczysz. Sasiadom pozostaje kopana( w tej okolicy raczej bez sensu) lub kopanie studni w górach ale to już bardziej skomplikowane.

----------


## rysiekf

Witam,

Wczoraj miałem spotkanie na działce z firmą ,którą poleciłeś.
Pan powiedział ,że na około 20- 25 m będę miał wodę.mają przyjechać kopać studnię końcem czerwca. Cena to 300 PLN za metr z materiałem .
Po wykonaniu prac napiszę jakie są rezultaty.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## olasosenko

Planuje wykonać studnię głębinową (czy też artezyjską).

Udało mi się dostać profil otworu/źródła dla studni oddalonej o jakieś 100m od mojej działki.

Bardzo proszę jeśli ktoś coś z tego rozumie żeby podzielił się informację co z tego profilu wynika. Skan dokumentu: 
http://picasaweb.google.com/olasosen...65189636275362

*Pytania:*
- jak głęboko wiercić studnię tak żeby wystarczyło wody na 2 domy jednorodzinne po 4 osoby na dom 
- podobno z profilu wynika że około 30m jest już samo wypływ - rozumiem że głębiej wierci się żeby było większe ciśnienie? - czy tu trzeba jakoś dokładnie trafić na odpowiednią głębokość czy wystarczy wiercić coraz głębiej aby uzyskać większe ciśnienie wody?
- wiem że po wykonaniu odwiertu mogą być problemy z napływającą wodą - czy da się uszczelnić tak otwór (woku rury) aby dało się założyć zawór na rurze? Czy też trzeba mieć przygotowane stałe odprowadzenie nadmiaru wody?
- na jaką głębokość wiercić aby woda była czysta?

Bardzo proszę o poradę - może ktoś wie co oznaczają punkty na profilu źródła?[img][/img][img][/img]

----------


## olasosenko

:sad:  widzę że nikt tego nie rozszyfruje :/

----------


## gala73

Witam wszystkich, może jeszcze za wcześnie na taki temat, ale chciałbym zasięgnąć trochę wiedzy w tym temacie gdyż planuję kopanie studni na wiosnę.
Kupiłem dom 2 lata temu i okazało się, że występują braki wody  :sad:  . Studnia zbudowana jest z kręgów 100 i ma głębokość 15 betonów. Zlokalizowana w odległości ok. 3 m od domu. 
Po pierwszych brakach wody i konsultacjach ze znajomymi zleciłem wyczyszczenie studni firmie. Po zakończeniu czyszczenia studnia dodatkowo została zalana kwasem dla przeczyszczenia kanałów wodnych. Po dokonaniu tej operacji wg moich wyliczeń woda do studni napływa tempie 60l/h. i jej poziom kształtuje się na poziomie 1-1,5 betonu wody. 
W studni zamontowana jest pompa głębinowa, jak również radiesteta stwierdził, że studnia jest wykopana we właściwym miejscu.
Moje pierwsze pytanie czy mogę wykopać odwiert w istniejącej już studni w celu minimalizacji kosztów związanych z głębokim kopaniem.
Drugie pytanie jak głęboko w takim wypadku trzeba kopać studnie czy ogólne 30 metrów wystarczy, czy jest to dużo czy mało. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

Nie ma reguły. Wszystko zależy od tego gdzie znajduje się pokład wodonośny (żyła wodna).

----------


## 0degree

Tu musiałby Ci ktoś popatrzeć w mapkę hydrodeodezyjną dla Twojego terenu, na tej podstawie coś można powiedzieć, Takimi mapami dysponują spece od wiercenia. U mnie zrobili głębinówkę miesiąc temu, wystarczyło 26 metrów głębokości fi 160mm, duży dopływ. Przy pompowaniu 3000l/h lustro wody opada max o 1 metr 
Co do wiercenia w istniejących studniach, to jest to możliwe.

----------


## urgot

Najwięcej informacji udzieli ci jakaś lokalna firma, od orientacyjnej głębokości do jakości wody. W kręgach jest ciężko wiercić maszynowo, metodą tradycyjną tzw ręczną (z trójnoga) można. Metoda ręczna jest droższa i same prace trwają znacznie dłużej.

----------


## Ar2r

Mam w ziemi dziurę głęboką na 40 metrów o średnicy około 160 mm.(pozostałóść po poszukiwaniach wody) Podczas wiercenia woda była na 17 i 33 metrze ,ale bardzo, bardzo mało.Na działce 40 metrów(minimum)gliny.Zauważyłem że ta wielka dziura wypełniona jest teraz wodą której lustro znajduje się około 70 cm pod powierzchnią gruntu.
Wpadłem na pomysł aby w ten odwiert wcisnąć 2-3 rury kanalizacyjne z nawierconymi otworami.Może ta pseudo studnia pomoże mi trochę osuszyć teren,a wodę z niej wykorzystam do podlewania trawnika?A może do tej studni doprowadzić jeszcze wodę z dachu?Co myślicie o moich pomysłach?
Jak inaczej ją wykorzystać?A może poprostu zasypać?

----------


## NOTO

Zasypać na pewno nie !!

Czy jest czymś obudowana ? Jakaś rura jest w to włożona ?

----------


## CityMatic

Wsuń jeśli nie ma jak najdłuższą rurę 160 pcv grubościenną np 6mb i zatop w niej małą pompkę na głębokość z 10m

cena od 60-120 zł
będziesz miał wodę do podlewania i nie tylko  :Wink2:

----------


## Ar2r

nic w tej studni nie ma ,poprostu odwiert tam był robiony.Właśnie myślę o takiej pompie.A co myślicie o wpuszczeniu tam deszczówki?I tak muszę gdzieś ją odprowadzić.

----------


## CityMatic

> A co myślicie o wpuszczeniu tam deszczówki?I tak muszę gdzieś ją odprowadzić.


To co chcesz zrobić jest zanieczyszczeniem wód głębinowych wodą opadową- ktoś gdzieś może korzystać z tej wody do spożycia, a w ten sposób zanieczyścisz ją i to bardzo  :Evil:  
Jeśli nie chcesz korzystać z wody otwór zasyp.

----------


## Ar2r

fakt nie pomyślałem o tym,w odległości około 50 metrów od tej dziury sąsiad ma studnię głębinową.Myślę o wykorzystaniu tej wody do podlewania.

----------


## sylwerson

Witam
Przewertowałam forum i nie znalazłam odpowiedzi ani nie wyjaśniłam do końca wątpliwości

Chcę zrobić studnię na działce i wodę dla potrzeb domu i ogrodu czerpać z niej. Tymczasem w warunkach zabudowy mam taki zapis: "zaopatrzenie w wodę - projektowane przyłącze na warunkach określonych przez eksploatatora sieci wodociągowej". Nie chcemy tego przyłącza wcale.
 Jak to ugryźć?
Nie mam jeszcze pozwolenia na budowę, projekt jest jeszcze u architekta.
Myślałam, żeby w projekt wrysować przyłącze do wodociągu, żeby nie opóźniać pozwolenia na budowę i dopiero po uzyskaniu decyzji podjąć dalsze kroki. Boję się jednak, że wtedy może być juz za późno i dostanę odmowę a tym samym trzeba będzie wpiąć sie do wodociągu.
Poradźcie coś, proszę.

----------


## sylwerson

a ja juz mam warunki przyłącza z wodociągów (nitka wodociągu biegnie w drodze tuż przy działce)

pytanie - czy mogą mnie zmusić, żeby dom podłączyć do wodociągu
czy bez tego nie dostanę pozwolenia na budowę?

----------


## sylwerson

dzięki za info - ale nadal nie rozumiem, dlaczego nie mam wyboru - tylko dlatego, że we wsi jest wodociąg?
na mocy jakiego przepisu mozna zmusić do podpisania umowy z wodociągami?
kto o tym decyduje?

----------


## desmear

na mocy takiego samego przepisu jak tego, że maga nakazać zrobić Ci dach czerwony o kącie pochylenia 30 i garaż tylko w bryle.
Swoją drogą zastanawiam się dlaczego chcecie brnąć w droższe rozwiązanie jakim jest studnia ?

----------


## Aleksandryta

> na mocy takiego samego przepisu jak tego, że maga nakazać zrobić Ci dach czerwony o kącie pochylenia 30 i garaż tylko w bryle.
> Swoją drogą zastanawiam się dlaczego chcecie brnąć w droższe rozwiązanie jakim jest studnia ?


A jesteś na 100% pewna, że woda z tej wybudowanej studni bądzie się nadawała do picia?
Swoją drogą pierwszy raz spotykam się z niechęcią do przyłącza wodnego.  :ohmy:  Nawet działki z możliwością podłączenia się do wody są o wiele droższe.

----------


## sylwerson

*Desmear*
studnia jest droższa na etapie budowy - potem to już czysta oszczędność, szczególnie, że bedziemy mieli duży ogród do podlewania - nie wyobrażam sobie finansowania tego bez studni

*Aleksandryta*
100% pewności nie mam, ale wszystkie działki w okolicy mają studnie i jest tam dobra, pitna woda - prawdopodobieństwo, że u nas takowej nie bedzie, jest znikome

a to, że działki z możliwością przyłączenia do wodociągu są droższe nie jest dla nas ważne, bo nie zamierzamy jej sprzedawać  :smile:

----------


## desmear

zrobisz jak uważasz (albo jak Ci każą). z tym, że woda jest dobra, to jest tak jak z tym tanim winem, tanie bo dobre, dobre bo tanie.
weź najpierw próbki i zanieś do badania, bo wody zażelazione są też generalnie b. dobre i pić można tylko wanny nie doszorujesz a jak będziesz chciał odżelaziać to oszczędności będą żadne.

----------


## sylwerson

> z tym, że woda jest dobra, to jest tak jak z tym tanim winem, tanie bo dobre, dobre bo tanie


koszt budowy studni nijak ma się do jakości wody, więc ta uwaga jest nielogiczna 

prosiłam o poradę w innej ciut materii  :smile:

----------


## 0degree

Ja też przed otrzymaniem pozwolenia na budowe, miałem zapewnienie z zakładu komunalnego o dostarczenie wody oraz odprowadzenie ścieków. A jako że sobie później umyśliłem studnie, to ją mam i n miej korzystam w 100% a z zakładem komunalnym ostatecznie podpisałem tylko umowę na odbiór ścieków. Studnia (głębinowa) została wykonana podczas budowy domu - przed jego odbiorem, musiałem tylko zgłosić ten fakt do nadzoru budowlanego, który nie wyraził żadnego sprzeciwu (odesłali pozwolenie). Oczywiście studnia została wprowadzona na mapkę. Teraz rozliczam się ze ścieków na podstawie wodomierza koszt 1m3 około 3.20pln, z tym że mam jeden zawór czerpalny do podlewania kwiatów przed licznikiem i mogę z niego korzystać nie płacąc za ścieki.

----------


## sylwerson

Hmm, no u nas ciut inaczej jest, bo kanalizacji nie ma i nie będzie jeszcze długo raczej. 
Ale to optymistyczne, że nikt się Ciebie nie czepiał.

*Odegree* - a powiedz, jak mieliście projekt budowlany zrobiony - było tam przyłącze do wodociągu?

----------


## 0degree

> Hmm, no u nas ciut inaczej jest, bo kanalizacji nie ma i nie będzie jeszcze długo raczej. 
> Ale to optymistyczne, że nikt się Ciebie nie czepiał.
> 
> *Odegree* - a powiedz, jak mieliście projekt budowlany zrobiony - było tam przyłącze do wodociągu?


No jasne że był, lecz potem na zgłoszenie do pinb zmieniliśmy na przyłącze ze studni. Zgłoszenie jej potrzebne bo studnia byłaby uznana jako samowola budowlana  :wink:

----------


## sylwerson

o - i to jest dla mnie bezcenna wskazówka  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
dzięki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mrenias

Ja mam wodociągi w granicy, jednak wybrałem studnie. Chcę sie max odciąć od mediów (studnia, oczyszczalnia). U mnie z pozwoleniem nie było problemu, tylko studnie i oczyszczalnie miałem w chwili składania dokumentów o pozwolenie na budowe już na mapkach.

----------


## sylwerson

a co było w warunkach zabudowy?

----------


## Tomku

Cześć,
Chcę wywiercić i użytkować studnię, kanalizacji w pobliżu nie ma i nie będzie, niestety w zeszłym roku zakopali wodociąg...
W starostwie uzyskałem informację, że nie dostanę pozwolenia na budowę, jeśli nie podłączę się do wodociągu.

W MPZP gminy jest napisane m.in. : 
"Na terenach mieszkalno-usługowych dopuszcza się lokalizację: (...) indywidualnych ujęć wody pitnej i pożarowej (...)." 
dalej:
"W zakresie zaopatrzenia w wodę: Ustala się, że źródłem zaopatrzenia gminy w wodę będą miejscowe zasoby wód podziemnych czwartorzędowego poziomu wodonośnego. (...) Ustala się budowę innych studni według lokalnych potrzeb."

Więc gminę mam porządną, nie narzuca mi w tym zakresie żadnych rozwiązań typu obowiązkowy wodociąg.

Niestety panie ze starostwa twierdzą, że to nieważne w zasadzie, co gmina napisze w planie zagospodarowania, znaczenie i tak ma "Rozporządzenie ministra infrastruktury w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie", Rozdział 5, par.26 [Przyłączanie do sieci], który mówi:
"1. Działka budowlana, przewidziana pod zabudowę budynkami przeznaczonymi na pobyt ludzi, *powinna mieć* zapewnioną możliwość przyłączenia uzbrojenia działki lub bezpośrednio budynku *do sieci wodociągowej*, kanalizacyjnej, elektroenergetycznej i ciepłowniczej.
(...)
3. *W razie braku warunków* przyłączenia sieci wodociągowej i kanalizacyjnej działka, o której mowa w ust. 1, może być wykorzystana pod zabudowę budynkami przeznaczonymi na pobyt ludzi, *pod warunkiem zapewnienia możliwości korzystania z indywidualnego ujęcia wody* (...)"
 :mad: 
Do wodociągu mam 30m, więc warunki jakby mam, jednak NIE CHCĘ się podłączać.
Przyłącze będzie przechodzić pod drogą gminną, na forum czytałem, że gminy potrafią potem żądać rocznych opłat za użytkowanie takiego odcinka rurociągu! Koszt projektu i budowy przyłącza jaki mi podali w "wodociągach" jest porównywalny z szacowanym kosztem budowy studni. Z wodociągu m^3 kosztuje 3,33zł, a ze studni mam po kosztach prądu.

Czy jest jakaś szansa postawić na swoim i dostać PnB?




> No jasne że był, lecz potem na zgłoszenie do pinb zmieniliśmy na przyłącze ze studni. Zgłoszenie jej potrzebne bo studnia byłaby uznana jako samowola budowlana


*0degree:* Czyli jeśli bym jakimś cudem dostał z "wodociągów" warunki przyłączenia bez podpisania z nimi umowy i złożywszy je do starostwa otrzymał PnB, to potem wystarczy zgłosić do Państwowego Inspektoratu Nadzoru Budowlanego zmianę w projekcie i można olać wodociąg oraz zdanie pań ze starostwa?

----------


## 0degree

> *0degree:* Czyli jeśli bym jakimś cudem dostał z "wodociągów" warunki przyłączenia bez podpisania z nimi umowy i złożywszy je do starostwa otrzymał PnB, to potem wystarczy zgłosić do Państwowego Inspektoratu Nadzoru Budowlanego zmianę w projekcie i można olać wodociąg oraz zdanie pań ze starostwa?


Ode mnie na etapie projektu wymagali zapewnienia o możliwość podłączenia wodociągu i ścieków, na tym etapie żadnej umowy, zapewnienie dostałem ponieważ było to możliwe w praktyce. Jednak podczas budowy wystąpiłem do pinb o wydanie pozwolenia na budowe własnej studni, pozwolenia mi udzielili więc zapewnienie w wodę mam z własnej studni. To zapewnienie nie zobowiązuje do podpisywania umowy,  ostatecznie zawarłem ją tylko na odbiór ścieków. 
W Twojej sytuacji radzę zrobić to samo, a kiedy nie otrzymasz zgody na budowę studni zostaje tylko podłączenie do wodociągów.

----------


## Tomku

Dzięki za odzew!
Zastanawiam się, czy nie wywiercić studni wcześniej, na zgłoszenie (zgodnie z PB - o budowie obudowy studni)  :big grin:  , jeszcze przed budową domu. Dowiadywałem się, jest to możliwe.
Wtedy po uzyskaniu PnB na "zapewnieniu" z wodociągów, trzeba by zgłosić do PINB tylko zmianę sposobu zaopatrzenia budynku w wodę (zmianę projektu przyłącza).
Właściwie kombinuję?  :big grin:

----------


## 0degree

> Dzięki za odzew!
> Zastanawiam się, czy nie wywiercić studni wcześniej, na zgłoszenie (zgodnie z PB - o budowie obudowy studni)  , jeszcze przed budową domu. Dowiadywałem się, jest to możliwe.
> Wtedy po uzyskaniu PnB na "zapewnieniu" z wodociągów, trzeba by zgłosić do PINB tylko zmianę sposobu zaopatrzenia budynku w wodę (zmianę projektu przyłącza).
> Właściwie kombinuję?


Dokładnie.

----------


## rafsli_rs

Ja mam też z tym problem. Wolałbym studnie, bo do najbliższego przyłącza mam ok 200 m. Widzę że dowiem się ciekawych rzeczy.

----------


## fenix2

> *Desmear*
> studnia jest droższa na etapie budowy - potem to już czysta oszczędność, szczególnie, że bedziemy mieli duży ogród do podlewania - nie wyobrażam sobie finansowania tego bez studni


Przecież studnię do podlewanie ogrodu możesz mieć. A dom podłączysz pod wodociąg.

----------


## Tomku

> Przecież studnię do podlewanie ogrodu możesz mieć. A dom podłączysz pod wodociąg.


Chooopie!! Ale o to chodzi, że wodociąg mam tam, "gdzie można Pana Majstra w d. pocałować"! ;D
koszt(Projekt + wykonanie mojego odcinka wodociągu) >= koszt(moja studnia głębinowa),
a o porównaniu kosztów użytkowania w/w szkoda nawet gadać.
Mnie zmuszają do podłączenia się do wodociągu na podstawie kryteriów, jakie powinna spełniać wg PB działka budowlana!
(patrz parę postów wyżej)
To jest nadinterpretacja, a do tego ja mam działkę rolną, na której MPZP przewduje zabudowę mieszkalno-usługową.

Chodzi o to, że starostwo nie chce dać PnB mimo, że mam skąd wziąć wodę! (bo nie chcę wodociągu!).
Tomku.

P.S. sąsiedzi mają studnię głębinową (z czasów sprzed wodociągu) i woda jest "w dechę"  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

Chłop to na roli. A kłócić się, to idź do starostwa. 
Równie dobrze mogę powiedzieć że do kanalizacji się nie wepniesz bo szambo na pole wypromujesz, prądu od elektrowni tez nie bo sobie wiatrak postawisz, a śmieci do lasu bo za wywóz nie zapłacisz.

----------


## Tomku

Nie miałem intencji kolegi obrażać, kłócić się również z nikim tu nie zamierzam.
Proszę jednak nie stosować _reductio ad absurdum_, bo wymienione przez kolegę praktyki są wysoce szkodliwe społecznie lub pozbawione sensu praktycznego (wiatrak jako jedyne źródło en.el.). Zupełnie nie przystają do tematu "własna studnia *zamiast* wodociągu".
Zadałem pytanie w nadziei, że ktoś z forumowiczów spotkał się z podobnymi trudnościami w starostwie i jest mi w stanie pomóc swym doświadczeniem.
Sugestia typu: "Przecież studnię do podlewanie ogrodu możesz mieć. A dom podłączysz pod wodociąg." jest tu, że tak powiem, nie na miejscu.
Jeszcze raz przepraszam, jeśli moje słowa kogoś uraziły.
Miłego dnia.

----------


## fenix2

Spoko ale zauważ że gmina wyrzuca setki tyś. zł na budowę stacji uzdatniania i wodociągu a tu połowa mieszkańców mówi że oni nie chcą bo sobie studnie wybudują.
A w miejscowościach które mają kanalizację rozliczne opłat za kanalizę właśnie dokonuje się na podstawie poboru wody. 

Nie uważam że wybudowanie studni z kręgów do podlewania ogródka i mycia samochodu jest złym pomysłem. 

Proszę skierować zapytanie do starostwa na jakiej podstawie prawnej żądają od Pana obowiązku przyłączenia do sieci wodociągowej i sprawa się wyjaśni. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sylwerson

> Czyli jeśli bym jakimś cudem dostał z "wodociągów" warunki przyłączenia bez podpisania z nimi umowy i złożywszy je do starostwa otrzymał PnB, to potem wystarczy zgłosić do Państwowego Inspektoratu Nadzoru Budowlanego zmianę w projekcie i można olać wodociąg oraz zdanie pań ze starostwa?


ja dostałam warunki z wodociągów BEZ PODPISYWANIA UMOWY, nie prosiłam o to - tak po prostu mi przysłali
nie wiem, czy musisz podpisywac umowę przed otrzymaniem warunków - to nielogiczne zupełnie!

----------


## sylwerson

> Przecież studnię do podlewanie ogrodu możesz mieć. A dom podłączysz pod wodociąg.


nie chcę płacić ani grosza pona to, co konieczne - zatem wodociągowi stanowcze NIE  :wink:

----------


## yaneq

> nie chcę płacić ani grosza pona to, co konieczne - zatem wodociągowi stanowcze NIE


Popieram prawie w calosci Twoje stanowisko  sylwerson  , mam studnie ktora bedzie zasilala prawie caly dom w wode uzytkowa oraz ogrod .
Przylacze wody pitnej ( gminnej ) bedzie poprzez wodomierz zasilalo tylko i wylacznie kran w kuchennym zlewozmywaku.
Woda pitna po pierwsze jest bezcenna a po drugie jej koszty produkcji sa znaczne. 
Nie bede stosowal wody pitnej do mycia sie pod natryskiem czy tez napelniania wanny ,do korzystania z WC , do prania bielizny , 
do zmywarki naczyn, do celow grzewczych, podlewania roslin czy mycia samochodu czy robienia sztucznej fontanny w ogrodzie..
Wszedzie w tych miejscach uzywanie wody pitnej powinno byc karane . 
Dlatego bede spozywal wode pitna tylko dla celow spozywczych poniewaz dla takich celow woda gminna czy miejska 
jest produkowana i certyfikowana.
Oczywiscie ilosci wody pitnej uzywanej do picia czy innych celow kuchennych beda minimalne i tylko takie koszty jestem gotow zaplacic.

Jesli gmina nie zgodzi sie na spozywanie tylko i wylacznie wody pitnej dla celow spozywczych a bedzie chciala zebym ta woda splukiwal np WC 
to wystapie przeciw niej z pozwem do sadu w precedensowej sprawie o niegospodarnosc.
Wszyscy powinnismy zwalczac marnotrwstwo naszych naturalnych zasobow.

----------


## beton44

gorzej będzie

jak sprawę wygrasz

a potem dziecko zatruje się wodą 
której napije się w czasie kąpieli/mycia ząbków/z kranu w łazience

i potem Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Zdrowia wygra z Tobą sprawę o zwrot kosztów
leczenia w szpitalu  :Smile:

----------


## yaneq

> gorzej będzie
> 
> jak sprawę wygrasz
> 
> a potem dziecko zatruje się wodą 
> której napije się w czasie kąpieli/mycia ząbków/z kranu w łazience
> 
> i potem Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Zdrowia wygra z Tobą sprawę o zwrot kosztów
> leczenia w szpitalu


dla   BETON44    
Na szczescie istnieje SANEPID ktory moze zbadac wode ze studni .
Najczesciej w studni nie mamy wody trujacej a tylko czasami obciazonej
roznymi mineralami jak np.zelazem.
Miliony ludzi i zwierzat na wsi korzystaly i nadal beda korzystaly z wody czerpanej ze studni . 
Przypadki zatruc taka woda sa niezmiernie rzadkie.
Dziecku do plukania zabkow mozna przeciez podac szklanke wody destylowanej albo przegotowanej 
albo mineralnej albo ostatecznie gminnej chlorowanej.
Jest wiele innych mozliwosci .
Dlatego Twoich obaw o trujacej wodzie studziennej w gminie na wsi nie podzielam.
Oczywiscie pod warunkiem ze wies jest skanalizowana i brak jest obaw o nawozenie 
pol chemikaliami.
W rezultacie stopien ewentualnego ryzyka musi kazdy sam rozstrzygnac. 
Ja podalem pod rozwage moje rozwiazanie a nie uniwersalne dla kazdego.

----------


## sylwerson

dla zainteresowanych studnią - panie w starostwie same mi doradzały jej wykopanie
a raczej wywiercenie i UWAGA! podkreśliły, że nawet zgłoszenie tegoż nie jest potrzebne  :smile: 

edit
nie powiedziałam im jednak na razie, że wodociąg chcemy zlekceważyć  :wink:

----------


## yaneq

> - zatem wodociągowi stanowcze NIE


Jak wczesnie mowilem przylaczam sie do takiego stanowiska rowniez ze wzgledow zdrowotnych. Istnieje generalnie niezauwazany w opinii publicznej problem zatrucia wody kranowej srodkami farmaceutycznymi i innymi chemikaliami poprzez kanalizacje z oczyszczalni .
Po to zeby oszzedzic dluzszego wykladu polecam ksiazke stowarzyszenia "Czysta woda"  autorstwa dr inz.Barbary Mikolajczak pod tytulem  "Rakotworcza woda" . W ksiazce chodzi wlasnie o wode z wodociagow. W moim przekonaniu bardzo wazna lektura.

----------


## sylwerson

właśnie wiercimy - koszt 230brutto za m studni już ze wszystkim - z pompą, drenami, rurkami, wężami czy co tam jeszcze potrzeba

na razie swider na 9,40m - czekamy do jutra, czy woda się pokaże  :smile:

----------


## yaneq

> właśnie wiercimy - koszt 230brutto za m studni już ze wszystkim - z pompą, drenami, rurkami, wężami czy co tam jeszcze potrzeba
> 
> na razie swider na 9,40m - czekamy do jutra, czy woda się pokaże


Daj znac jak bedzie cos lecialo i koniecznie zbadaj jakosc. SANEPID ma jak slyszalem bardzo wysokie ceny badan wody.Mysle ze od 30 m w dol woda powinna byc czysta.

----------


## sylwerson

czytałam tę broszurkę p. Mikołajczak - ciarki chodzą normalnie, brrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## yaneq

> czytałam tę broszurkę p. Mikołajczak - ciarki chodzą normalnie, brrrrrrrrrrrrr


Zaproponowany przez p.Mikolajczak system filtracji wody wcale mnie nie przekonuje podobnie jak picie wody destylowanej.
Ale jej argumentacja brzmi logicznie i rzeczowo.
Wybralem inne rozwiazanie : dom bede zaopatrywal w wode pitna z zewnatrz z pobliskiego lesnego naturalnego zrodla gorskiego (Sudety).
Oczywiscie pompa glebinowa moze rowniez dostarczac wspaniala wode.
Znam wodociagi gminne w okolicach Nowego Sacza ktore dostarczaja mieszkancom niechlorowana zrodlana wode. Ale to wyjatki.

----------


## sa111

Witam I jak po długim czasie wyglądało kopanie - pogłębianie studni w praktyce tym wiertłem workowym ??

----------


## kropekkkk

Witam

Czy ktoś może dać namiary na osobę która wykona studnię kopaną około 10 metrów lub głębinową do 30 metrów.   gmina Busko-Zdrój woj. świętokrzyskie.

Wykonawcy mogą być z terenu lub gdzieś dalej o ile dadzą radę przyjechać.

Ważne żeby to był ktoś rozsądny pod względem jakości i kosztów, oraz sprawdzony.


Czy lepszym rozwiązaniem jest wykonanie studni kopanej i zamontowanie w razie koniecznosci stacji zmiękczającej oraz filtrów mechanicznych i ewentualnie lampy UV?

Czy taka woda nada się do picia.
Raz na jakiś czas można wrzucić do studni podchloryn i powinno oczyścić studnię z bakterii i innych żyjątek.

Kolega stosuje sam podchloryn bez filtrów i woda jest ok. Kolega żyje, pranie jest czyste,brak kamienia na kranach i zmywarce.

Ja skuszę się o badania wody.

Czy może lepiej głębinówkę, ale wtedy żelazo i mangan. Pewnie też trzeba będzie dać filtr zmiękczający i mechaniczne również.

proszę o info [email protected]

----------


## maniekJM

Witam.
Mam pytanie odnośnie studni głębinowych czy może ktoś wiercił u siebie taką studnie jakie są koszty takiej studni i może posiadacie namiary na niedrogiego fachowca z województwa małopolskiego. Z góry dziękuję. I proszę o wyrozumiałość jest to mój pierwszy post na tym forum  :wink:

----------


## Frugo

u mnie 57m gmina Tarnów.
Całość prac zajęła im jakieś 4,5h. Odezwij się na prv to dam namiary.

----------


## GeologMT

dla zainteresowanych studnią - panie w starostwie same mi doradzały jej wykopanie
a raczej wywiercenie i UWAGA! podkreśliły, że nawet zgłoszenie tegoż nie jest potrzebne  :smile: 

Zmieniło się prawo od tego roku i na wykonanie studni potrzebny jest projekt prac geologicznych oraz dokumentacja powykonawcza studni wykonana przez uprawnionego hydrogeologa. Często studniarze nie maja takich uprawnień ponieważ przez kilka lat było dopuszczone wykonywanie studni do głebokośći 30 m bez projektów i zatwierdzeń.

----------


## marko42

> dla zainteresowanych studnią - panie w starostwie same mi doradzały jej wykopanie
> a raczej wywiercenie i UWAGA! podkreśliły, że nawet zgłoszenie tegoż nie jest potrzebne 
> 
> Zmieniło się prawo od tego roku i na wykonanie studni potrzebny jest projekt prac geologicznych oraz dokumentacja powykonawcza studni wykonana przez uprawnionego hydrogeologa. Często studniarze nie maja takich uprawnień ponieważ przez kilka lat było dopuszczone wykonywanie studni do głebokośći 30 m bez projektów i zatwierdzeń.


Geolog piszesz bzdury jak nie wiesz to nie pisz do 30 m nie potrzeba żadnych projektów itp.
Poczytaj prawo wodne .

----------


## karolkarolak

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
To mój pierwszy post na tym forum i chcę się podzielić informacjami z wiercenia studni na działce.
Pierwszą czynnością to był przegląd studni u sąsiadów.
Kolejny to zebranie potrzebnych materiałów i narzędzi.
I wreszcie najważniejszy to wiercenie.
Ale po kolei:
Zakupiłem wiertło fi 180 mm i odciąłem rączkę do kręcenia i przyspawałem rurkę, która umożliwiła mi zakładanie przedłużek.
Dorobiłem kilka przedłużek z rurki 1/2 cala zakupione na złomie.
Zrobiłem filtr z rury PCV fi 160.
Zrobiłem szlamówkę fi 80 mm.
Zmontowałem trójnóg ze zbloczem na wysokości 6 m.
Wiercenie do głębokości 8,2 m zajęło trzem osobom 6 godzin z przerwami na płyny wspomagające.
Na tej głębokości pojawił się piasek z wodą i zakończyło się wiercenie.
Wpuściłem 10,5 mb rury do otworu i zacząłem szlamowanie które trwało jeden dzień.
Stop nastąpił na głębokości ok 10,3 m od poziomu gruntu. W kolejnym dniu dokonałem pomiaru i zacząłem pompować wodę.
Pompa pompuje ok 10 l wody na minutę a poziom wody cały czas pozostaje na poziomie 1, 6 m od dna.
Umieszczam kilka fotek z budowy studni a jeśli ktoś by reflektował to mogę odsprzedać cały zestaw. Pisać na  prv a na pewno się dogadamy.

----------


## karolkarolak

Uzupełnienie fotek.

----------


## krisalfik

Witam wszystkich na forum , jednocześnie proszę o pomoc . Chcąc rozpocząc budowę potrzebne jest miejsce , plany, pozwolenia, kasa , ekipa , oraz media w tym najważniejsze woda. O ile z prądem można sobie poradzic gdy go nie ma np agregat to z wodą może byc  ciężko . Każdy wie o czym piszę. , Po uzyskaniu wszystkich pozwoleń załatwieniu kierownika budowy oraz ekipy, razem z żoną postanowiliśmy wybic studnie na działce by miec wodę . Założenie było takie studnia abisyńska. Wiec zaczęliśmy poszukiwania studniarzy , którzy nam taką studnie wybiją . Ceny różne od 50 zł do 110 zł . Mamy działkę w Sępochowie gmina Kołbiel powiat otwocki . Na 26.10.2013 umówiliśmy panów z Łochowa. Przyjechali na 2 samochody na jednym była maszyna wiertnicza a na drugim baniaki z wodą . Zaczęli wiercenie metodą płuczki na jakiś 20 m pojawił się piasek .Pan zaznaczył w drugim dołku linie po czym dołożył kolejną rurę do maszyny wiertniczej i jeszcze jedną tak że zatrzymał maszynę na 30 m zaczął wyjmowac kolejne rury. drugi naszykował niebieską rurę z filtrem i włożyli do otworu . Nasypali trochę piasku po czym wlali do włożonej rury wodę podłączyli moto pompę i woda nie poleciała. Stwierdzili że nie ma sensu bic gdzie indziej i że w naszym przypadku wchodzi grę tylko studnia głębinowa. Co mnie zaciekawiło to powiedzieli ,że na wiosnę mogą przyjechac i bic studnie na 22 m i że woda będzie . Co ciekawe w miejscowości Sępochów ludzie mają różnego rodzaju studnie kopane abisyńskie 15 m do 40 m oraz głębinowe na 47 m . Moje pytanie jest następujące do Was czy znacie może różdżkarza z tych okolic oraz studniarzy którzy wykręcą studnie metodą szlamówki . Gdyż moje wrażenie jest takie że ekipa która była u mnie przebiła warstwę wodonośną a przy metodzie płuczkowej trudno jest określic gdzie zaczyna się ta warstwa a gdzie kończy . Proszę o pomoc

----------


## żywiec1

ty mówisz różdżkarz ja mówię operacja stodoła ( znajdź w googol i przeczytaj) 
najpewniejszy jest sąsiad a dokładniej jego studnia
mi się sprawdziło a za naukę zapłaciłem 250zł  specjalista miał gadane 
znalazł krzyżujące się cieki wodne nabił znaki 
po tygodniu poprosiłem by znalazł je ponownie pokazał 
zrobił to ale kilka metrów obok 
inny opierał się na mapach geologicznych z pokładami wód podziemnych 
na mojej działce miało nic nie być 
sam wytyczyłem najbardziej pasujące mi miejsce 5000l na godzinę 19 metr  i kilka krotnie przekroczony poziom żelaza 
zanim sprawisz sobie studnie zadaj sobie pytanie skąd  jest woda pod ziemią ???

otóż zakopali ją kosmici 
 kiedyś wrócą i wystawią nam rachunek :big grin: 

powodzenia

----------


## krisalfik

Zrobiłem rozeznanie u sąsiadów studnie głębinowe na 47 m .Ale faktem jest ,że jeden z sąsiadów ma studnie abisyńską na 40 m wierconą starą metodą szlamówki . Ja już sam nie chce wytyczać chce by zrobił to ktoś inny np różdżkarz. Co do kosmitów to kolego mam inne zdanie więcej trzeba było siedzieć w szkole nad książkami niż w internecie czytać o kosmitach  :smile:  :roll eyes:

----------


## urgot

Witam,
mailowo odpowiadałem Panu w tej sprawie ale może wyjaśnię. Problem prawdopodobnie jest  taki że lustro wody jest poniżej 7m i dlatego woda tej ekipie nie leciała. 
W przypadku studni głębinowej nie ma takiego ograniczenia. Metoda płuczkowa jest dobra ale najwięcej zależy od doświadczenia operatora, pokład można rozpoznać z dokładnością szlamówki. Zostaje jeszcze dobór odpowiedniej płuczki, rodzaj siatki filtracyjnej, specjalna obsypka filtracyjna itp itd

----------


## żywiec1

> Zrobiłem rozeznanie u sąsiadów studnie głębinowe na 47 m .Ale faktem jest ,że jeden z sąsiadów ma studnie abisyńską na 40 m wierconą starą metodą szlamówki . Ja już sam nie chce wytyczać chce by zrobił to ktoś inny np różdżkarz. Co do kosmitów to kolego mam inne zdanie więcej trzeba było siedzieć w szkole nad książkami niż w internecie czytać o kosmitach


nie wiem czego ciebie uczyli na studiach  i jakie mieliście książki ( pewnie autorzy to znachory z różdżkami  w rękach)
dlatego tak ich bronisz 
dałem ci przykład z doświadczenia z anegdotą ( przepraszam za próbę pomocy )
pod następnym własnym tematem napisz  nie odpisujcie! sam wiem lepiej  :no:  :big grin:

----------


## kik80

Witam
Ja również szukam dobrych i nie drogich fachowców od studni głębinowej z Zielonej Góry.

----------


## Pilka

Ja będę budować się  w Droszkowie. Mam tel. do pana, który tam wywiercił większość studni. Podaję nr. 663 305 071 lub 603 691 037.

----------


## kik80

Dziękuję jutro będę dzwonić.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## januszmajewski

> Dziękuję jutro będę dzwonić.
> Pozdrawiam


u mnie wiercili studniarze ze Szczecina, dobre wykonanie rura niebieska atestowana
filtry siatkowe niby takie mają być

woda kryształ

----------


## marzenaew

> Chłop to na roli. A kłócić się, to idź do starostwa. 
> Równie dobrze mogę powiedzieć że do kanalizacji się nie wepniesz bo szambo na pole wypromujesz, prądu od elektrowni tez nie bo sobie wiatrak postawisz, a śmieci do lasu bo za wywóz nie zapłacisz.


Pójście do starostwa to dopiero przyjemna zabawa. Ja w swoim domu czekałam kilkanaście dobrych lat zanim zrobili mi przyłącze...

----------


## stefan_ems

JEST WODA!  :wave: 
Fajne to uczucie jak na budowie tryska własną woda  :yes: 
Bez proszenia się sąsiada, bez czekanie na łaskę/niełaskę wodociągów.
Szczerze i z całym sercem mogę polecić studniarza z moich stron.
Nie będę robił reklamy. Jak coś to na priv.

Studnię trzeba jeszcze doprowadzić do końca.
Są bardzo duże różnice w cenach za pompy głębinowe.
Jak wstrzelić się w optymalny punkt jakość/cena?
Wodę chcę docelowo w przyszłości używać do podlewania ogrodu, mycia auta itp.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dezzz

Jeśli padłeś ofiarą nieuczciwego studniarza z Bielska-Białej proszę o kontakt

[email protected]

Szukam poszkodowanych na większy proces sądowy.

----------


## C.K

Poszukuję wykonawcy do wykonania studni głębinowej w miejscowości Chańcza w  świętokrzyskim

----------


## makar42

Wiertłem  Ø200 dowierciłem się ręcznie do warstwy wodonośnej,  lustro na gł. 19m, spód rury filtracyjnej na gł. 23m. Filtr obsypałem żwirkiem o granulacji 1-8 mm   Wydajność nie jest rewelacyjna, ale martwi mnie ciągła mętność wody po 5 dniach pompowania (na fotce, woda po nalaniu do naczynia i po 3 godzinnym  odstaniu). Jako że filtr ma szczeliny 0,75 mm, osad to cząsteczki głównie b. drobnego piasku a w większości pyłu (po wysuszeniu). Odnoszę wrażenie, że jest to warstwa wodonośna typu kurzawkowego. Mam pytanie  do fachowców, czy jest szansa na wyklarowanie wody po pewnym czasie, czy tylko pozostało mi:     :bash:  ?

----------


## makar42

Już nie muszę tłuc głową w mur - woda wyklarowała się na tyle, że po nalaniu do naczynia  nie odbiega już wyglądem od tej wody odstanej (prawe naczynie na fotce)   :yes:

----------


## zes33

> nie wiem czego ciebie uczyli na studiach  i jakie mieliście książki ( pewnie autorzy to znachory z różdżkami  w rękach)
> dlatego tak ich bronisz 
> dałem ci przykład z doświadczenia z anegdotą ( przepraszam za próbę pomocy )
> pod następnym własnym tematem napisz  nie odpisujcie! sam wiem lepiej


Koledzy dobry geolog odpowie wam ile merów na danej działce i zlokalizuje optymalne miejsce. Nie żaden czarodziej zajmuje się wierceniem ponad 20 lat wiec coś tam wiem. Wszystko zależy od geologi jakie warstwy są. Ja akurat jestem z Podkarpacia i tu większość prac wykonuje  wiec z tego regionu dużo mogę doradzić MODEROWANO

----------


## Nani

Witam

Niedawno naszła nas z mężem myśl, że można by było wywiercić studnię głębinową, z której będziemy pobierać wodę do podlewania naszego ogrodu. Podzwoniłam trochę po firmach, które się tym zajmują i uzyskałam następujące informacje. Mianowicie koszt wiercenia 110zł/mb, w tej cenie jest rura pcv, filtr/filtry (nie wiem ile i jakie) i pompowanie wody do czysta. W naszym regionie lustro wody jest na głębokości 3,7m. Pan powiedział, że wierci się na głębokość 12-20m. Koszt pompy 400zł za chińczyka, polska pompa ok. 1000zł.

Koszt ok. 3000zł, czy warto? myślę, że tak, bo podlewając sobie 2000m2 trawy + mnóstwo krzewów i drzew inwestycja zwróci się po jakichś 3-5lat. Ale czy jest coś o czym jeszcze nie wiem? O co powinnam zapytać wykonawcę?

Bardzo proszę o pomoc, ponieważ jestem zielona w tym temacie.

----------


## urgot

Ważne aby zapytać jakie rury wykonawca stosuje (ważne aby były do wody pitnej, nie kanalizacyjne, nie telekomunikacyjne). Czy stosuje obsypkę filtracyjną, 
czy uszczelni otwór przed wodą gruntową. Z zasady średnicy 110mm nie polecam - nie wszystkie pompy mieszczą się swobodnie, jeśli jest możliwość lepiej już 125mm.

----------


## kulca

Czy obsypka jest konieczna w każdej sytuacji, czy przy iłach może być bez obsypki, i rury z nacięciami bez siatki (iły ponoć mogą zatkać z czasem)

----------


## simon82

Witam.
Mam problem z wydajnością studni głębinowej a mianowicie studnia została wywiercona ok. 7 lat temu firma która mi ją wykopała stwierdziła że wydajność studni to 100 L na 1min , i lustro wody jest na 12 m dodam iż całkowita głębokość otworu to 24m a średnica rury to 160mm .
Problem mam ze znacznym zmniejszeniem wydajności a mianowicie kupiłem pompę jak się okazuję za mocną (100L/min) zamontowałem ją w otworze i klops , zrywa mi lustro przy czym dodam pompa jest umiejscowiona 1.7m od dna studni, co więcej założyłem zawór kulowy i wodomierz , po dość znacznym przykręceniu zaworu takim żeby nie zrywało mi lustra wody na wodomierzu odczytałem że wydajność wynosi  1.1m3/h.
Proszę o pomoc i co można zrobić żeby poprawić wydajność mojej studni.

----------


## gubik

Na pewno zrywa lustro wody?
A firma dlaczego nie zamontowała od razu odpowiedniej pompy, lub nie dała namiarów jaką zakupić.
Dlaczego pompa na 1,7 m, piasku nie ciągnie?
Głębokość zanurzenia pompy i jej wydajność nie dobiera się w sklepie.

----------


## simon82

Po nieprzyjemnym zdarzeniu brakło mi kasy na uzbrojenie studni i plantacji jaką miałem założyć. Więc odpuściłem sobie wtedy tą studnię.
Lustro zrywa na pewno i piasek przepłukałem wpuszczając wąż zasilany z sieci wodociągowej więc teraz na dole czuję pod wężem kamyki, a woda leci cały czas mętna. Jak pompa wybierze mi całą wodę ze studni to słyszę pluski że woda się leje, czy to może oznacza że muszę wybierać do skutku aż filtr mi się odmuli???

----------


## gubik

Policzmy według wodomierza, 1,1m3/h=ok.18 litrów na minutę.
Wiadro wody na minutę powoduje zerwanie lustra?
Jaka pompa jest faktycznie, model.
To nie wina filtra.

----------


## simon82

Studnia się napełnia do wysokości 3 m od powierzchni gruntu ale to trwa kilka minut , a pompa to omnigena antypiaskowa 4-14/1.1kw 100l/min

----------


## gubik

Po mojemu to masz podskórną wodę.
Studniarze dokopali się do pierwszej warstwy wody i nie sprawdzili nic tylko tak zostawili jak jest.
Bo przecież woda jest.
Przy starych "kopanych studniach fi 80-90"z betonowymi kręgami  wody było by ful, ale maż taką mini głębinówkę 160-kę.
Nie wiem, czy wymiana pompy bardzo pomoże, nie ta  warstwa wodonośna.

----------


## simon82

Zrobiłem mały rekonesans po okolicy i z tego co się dowiedziałem wszyscy co mają studnie głębinowe nie więcej niż 24-26 m głębokości, dodam że pogrzebałem więcej w internecie i podzwoniłem po osobach i firmach zajmujących się renowacjami studni kilka osób doradziło mi żeby przepłukać studnię pod ciśnieniem i odblokować filtr pionowy , w tym celu zakupiłem małą dyszę do czyszczenie kanalizacji która nadaje się do podłączenia do karchera, mam 25 metrów przewodu do tej myjki i może uda mi się przeczyścić ten filtr nadmienię ze jeszcze kupiłem kwasek cytrynowy techniczny  i będę go rozprowadzał tylko po całej wysokości filtra gdyż kiedy studnia działała 7 lat temu zrobiłem badanie i wynik wyszedł że woda jest bardzo mocno zarzelaziona i nienadaje sie do użytku domowego czy może ma ktoś jeszcze jakieś sugestie czy dobrze robię czy źle  a może jakieś inne rady???

----------


## marcinkk

Witam  wszystkich zabieram się za wiercenie mojej studni do podlewania ogrodu bo rachunki za wodę mnie już dobijają pobierane wraz z kanalizacją . 
Mam kilka pytań.
Nabyłem sprzęt do wiercenie ręcznego do 15 metrów oraz szlamówkę. Mam pytanie ponieważ będę chciał zrobić osłony z rur kanalizacyjnych tych pomarańczowych. Po wywierceniu takie rury muszę pewnie wyciągnąć jak to zrobić aby się np w połowie nie rozłączyły ? Czy jest jakaś strona lub film z opisem jak to dokładnie zrobić. Rozumiem że muszę wiercić w rurze osłonowej ale jak potem ją wyciągnąć jak ona podejrzewam będzie ledwo wchodziła. Czy taka rura może np już zostać w otworze na stałe a do niej już pompa  ?  ale pewnie nie bo nie ma filtra od dołu. 
Jeszcze nie wiem co z tego wyjdzie teren zaznaczony jako wysoki poziom wód gruntowych przy robieniu fundamentów w lecie nie było problemu aby gdzieś woda stała. Niedaleko mnie są czynne żwirownie a od lokalnej firmy dostałem informację że woda w rejonie  jest dosyć płytko i wiąże się ściśle z zalegającymi tam warstwami żwirów i piasków

znalazłem też taki filmik gdzie zamiast rury osłonowej wsadzana jest już na gotowa ta niebieska skręcana i całość pogłębiana szlamówką 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT4FxP4Js8k

----------


## kalkulatorek

Mam pytanie do właścicieli studni głębinowych. Czy po pewnym czasie (jakim?) studnie wam zmniejszyły czy zwiększyły swoją wydajność?

----------


## stellina

Proszę o informacje kogoś kto kopał studnie w Częstochowie. Od geologów się dowiedziałam, że mam raczej marne szanse na dobrą wodę na głębokości mniejszej niż 100 m  :sad:  ponieważ jest warstwa iłów.
Proszę o poradę co robić w takiej sytuacji??

----------


## stellina

Jak to z tymi studniami jest??
Chciałam kopać głębinową, ale geolodzy (dwóch niezależnych) powiedzieli, że biedzie ciężko, dobra woda - jurajska, pojawi się na głębokości ok. 100 m. No tak, ale to straszne koszty. Faceci od odwiertów studni powiedzieli ze przyjadą, sprawdzą i powiedzą co da się zrobić, oni do 100 m mogą wiercić. Ale jak nie dać się nabić w butelkę i jednocześnie mieć dobra wódę za przyzwoitą cenę?

----------


## Jacek64

Wierciłem u siebie w ubiegłym roku (okolice Częstochowy). Woda tylko do podlewania ogrodu. Zanim zdecydowałem się na wiercenie dużo dzwoniłem, pytałem i spotkałem się z podobnymi opiniami tj. woda na poziomie nawet 100 metrów.To oczywiście spore koszty, tym bardziej, że nikt nie da Ci gwarancji, że będzie to woda dobrej jakości. A w naszym rejonie masz sporą szansę na mocno zażelazioną wodę nawet na dużej głębokości. Instalacja odżelaziająca to kolejne kilka tysiaków. Moja studnia to tylko 21 metrów ale do podlewania jak znalazł a koszty nie takie znowu duże.

----------


## stellina

Jacek 64 dzięki za odpowiedz, możesz podać jakiś namiar na wykonawców studni i jakie poniosłeś koszty przy swojej?

----------


## Jacek64

Koszt - 220 zł/m. A firma - jak znajdę wizytówkę to napiszę bo nazwa uleciała mi z głowy. Zresztą poszukaj moich postów na forum. Chyba już o tym pisałem.

----------


## vascodagama

Witam

Planuję budowę studni która zaopatrywać ma 2 domki. Na ten moment wstępne plany, ale mówię o studni do 30 m i wydajności 5m3/doba.

 Rozumiem, że hydrofor utrzymuje ciśnienie.. ale Czy jest on potrzebne gdy zamontowana jest pompa głębinowa? Czy montuje się i pompę i hydrofor czy też jedno z urządzeń? Czy jest potrzeba budowy zbiornika? Jeśli wydajność byłaby 5 m3. to na bieżąco wnioskuję dałaby radę na bieżąco  ..

Zatem czy planując budowę mam uwzględniać:

1. pompa 2. hydrofor .3 zbiornik

czy może
1. pompa i to wystarczy

czy może
1. pompa 2. zbiornik   lub
 1. pompa i 2 hydrofor.

Czy każde z rozwiązań jest właściwe?
Czy hydrofor też służy za zbiornik?

Z góry dziękuje za poradę i przepraszam jeśli dziecinne pytania ale się nie znam  na temacie  :smile:

----------


## _unnamed

Hydrofor to jest zestaw pompy, zbiornika i wyłącznika ciśnieniowego. 
Zadaniem pompy jest pompowanie  :smile:  wody z założoną wydajnością i na założoną wysokość ponad zwierciadło wody (lub inaczej do założonego ciśnienia). Żeby dobrze dobrać pompę należy znać różnicę wysokości między zwierciadłem wody w studni a najwyższym punktem czerpalnym, opory instalacji wodociągowej (wyrażone w spadku ciśnienia) oraz wymagany przepływ w punktach czerpalnych oraz największą jednoczasową wymaganą wydajność.
Aby pompa nie pracowała w trybie ciągłym wstawia się w układ zbiornik. Poduszka powietrzna w zbiorniku pozwala na utrzymanie ciśnienia w układzie podczas gdy pompa nie pracuje.
Zadanie wyłącznika ciśnieniowego zdaje się być oczywiste.

W przytoczonym wypadku należałoby zastosować pompę głębinową (zawieszoną w studni poniżej lustra wody) z wyłącznikiem ciśnieniowym oraz  zbiornik.

----------


## vascodagama

Ok, dziękuję

Czy zanim powstaną budynki (będą budowane w następnym roku) można przygotować samą studnię bez zbiornika? w tym momencie działka jest pusta  więc zbiornika nie ma gdzie usytuować? Umożliwi to pobór wody?

----------


## maxb

Po wywierceniu studni montujesz pompę i po jej zasileniu pompujesz wodę. Jak już sobie wybudujesz dwa domki to albo w każdym zbiornik i pompa sterowana dwoma wyłącznikami ciśnieniowymi (tak jest najlepiej) albo jeden zbiornik i dwa domy z jednego zbiornika (taniej ale nie polecam) albo jeszcze inne rozwiązanie. Jak już będziesz miał miejsce na zbiornik (zbiorniki) to wtedy zapytasz i pomyślimy  :smile:

----------


## _unnamed

Tak jak pisał maxb - możesz doraźnie korzystać z pompy bez zbiornika - na zasadzie: jak pompa podłączona do prądu to woda leci, jak odpięta to nie leci.
Większym problemem będzie jednak ustrzeżenie pompy przed kradzieżą.

----------


## vascodagama

Super wszystko jasne. Dziękuję  :smile: 

Ewentualnie pytanie do maxb dlaczego Twoim zdaniem nie jest dobre podłączenie metodą jeden zbiornik na dwa domy?

----------


## maxb

Zawsze takie kombinacje odbijają się czkawką w przyszłości. Nawet jeśli obydwa domy są Twoje. W przypadku dwóch zbiorników, z każdego domu do studni ciągniesz dwie rury (jedna na wodę druga na okablowanie) i tyle. Wtedy masz nieograniczone możliwości przeróbki/rozbudowy/podziału teraz i w przyszłości. Instalacja jednozbiornikowa byłaby dobra pod warunkiem, że byłby on w studni. A zbiornik w studni to zawsze kłopoty w najmniej spodziewanym momencie.

----------


## aitec

Hej 
Ludziska pisałem już ten temat w inny dziale ale umarł. Może tu mi pomożecie. Minowicie w zeszłym roku koleś wywiercił mi otwór wsadził tam niebieską rurke z jakimś filtrem na końcu. Niestety z braku kasy zostało to tak na zime. Teraz chciałbym doprowadzić wode do garażu do którego mam około 35 metrów. i tam będzie stał hydrofor. I tu moje pytanie czy moge wkopać rure dość płytko np 30 40 cm ? Na zime nie będę korzystał z tej studni mam ją tylko do ogórdka. Pomóżcie  :smile:

----------


## maxb

Wrzuć pompę i przepompuj czy w ogóle jest się czym zajmować. Jeśli próbne pompowanie przejdzie pomyślnie to zakop sobie rury od studni do garażu i zamontuj resztę urządzeń. Do okazjonalnego pompowania w lecie rura może leżeć nawet w trawie ale jak już będziesz kopał to "sztych" głębiej Cię przecież nie zbawi  :smile:

----------


## aitec

Oki a powiedz mi jeszcze na zime odpinać rure od hydroforu i spuszczac wode ? Bo coś tam w niej wody zostanie bo końcówka rury bedzie w pionie nie stanie się nic ?

----------


## maxb

Z hydroforu i tak będziesz musiał wodę spuszczać a jeśli rurę ułożysz ze spadkiem w kierunku studni i dasz pompę bez zaworu zwrotnego to z rury woda sama spłynie, wystarczy tylko przed zaworem zwrotnym hydroforu dać zawór którym "zapowietrzysz" rurociąg ręcznie i woda spłynie na dół. Do samego podlewania nawet można by się obejść bez zbiornika ale wtedy trzeba zastosować inne rozwiązania  :smile:

----------


## marcinkk

Robię studnię Abisynke tylko do podlewania trawnika teren blisko żwirowni z pompą i hydroforem w  garażu woda jest na 4,5 metra .
Mam pytanie zakupiłem szpic który będzie wkręcony na ok 6,5 metrach Obecnie mam wywiercone wiertnicą 4,5 metra i jest woda. Sam szpic 2 cale ma 2 metry do tego dochodzą rury ocynkowane 2 calowe i planuję je zakończyć metr pod ziemią kolankiem aby przejść na rurę do wody tą niebieską. Mam pytanie czy zmieniać średnicę rury niebieskiej na mniejszą czy ciągnąć do samej pompy 2 cale ? rura ta będzie 4 metry poziome w ziemi zakopana na głębokości 1 metr i wchodzić po ścianie do garażu i tu też problem ponieważ w zimie będzie pod styropianem ok 40 cm nad powierzchnią ziemi i gdzie teraz zamontować zawór zwrotny ? Rura docelowa ma wejść do garażu gdzie ma być pompa z hydroforem
Czy zawór zwrotny robić pod ziemią na łączeniu rur ocynkowanej z tą do wody niebieską czy przy pompie w garażu ?

----------


## aitec

Może jeszcze temat nie umarł. Takie pytanko jeszcze mam a jakbym zamontował na ogrodzie samą pompę bez zbiornika cisnieniowego to ten zawór zwrotny będzie mi to trzymał czy za każdym razem będe musiał odpowietrzac po wyłączeniu pompy ?? Może śmieszne pytanie ale jestem zielony z tego.

----------


## terrazo

Witam serdecznie mam pytanie mianowicie mam dość długą działkę ok .150m i chciałbym w jej drugim końcu (nie po tej stronie gdzie dom tylko po drugiej)  zlokalizować studnię głębinową i teraz pytanie czy potrzebny jest mi jakiś zbiornik typu hydrofor by wytworzyć odpowiednie ciśnienie do podlewania ogrodu czy wystarczy odpowiednio większej mocy pompa?? Jesli trzeba hydrofor to czy mogę go osadzić w ziemi w kręgu betonowym ?? I czy przetrwa zimę jak spuszczę z niego wodę ??

----------

